# Elektronikas pamati >  Lielais Darbaudzināšanas Eksperiments

## tornislv

Neskatoties uz daudzām _force majeure_ problēmām, kas mūs ar Kaspich piemeklēja pēdējās dienās, tādām, kā slinkums, svētki, slimība, brīvdienas, CryBanka, Krēslas jaunās filmas pirmizrāde (neesmu bijis) un citām, kuras minēt būtu vienkārši nepieklājīgi, esam sazīmējuši shēmu LED mirkšķināšanai muzīkas ritmā. Shēma satur zināmu daudzumu elementu un es, pēc iepazīšanās ar to, secināju, ka visu maisā sabērtu, bez shēmas, arī es nespētu realizēt. Tāpēc jaunajam censonim, elektrogana un TIP tranzistoru pavēlniekam Jensijam būs iespēja visu taisīt pa daļām, tas ir blokiem.
Bloki ir sekojoši:
1) Ieejas kaskāde - monofonizators ar maināmu pastiprinājuma K, kalpo divu kanālu summēšanai un buferēšanai (1 gab, 1 tranzistors)
2) Filtru bloki - nodrošina signāla sadalīšanu pa joslām (3 gab., 1 tranzistors katrā)
3) LED vadības bloki - nodrošina LED mirkšķināšanu, nelielā amplitūdā mainot arī to spilgtumu (3 gab., 1 tranzistors katrā)

Pirmajam blokam - monofonizatoram ar maināmu jutību (nejaukt ar _jūtību_) shēma tiks izsniegta, un tad pretējai pusei būs jāsaprot, kā tas strādā, jāapraksta katra elementa nozīme, kā attiecīgā elementa nomināla izmaiņas izmaina shēmas darbību. TAD šī bloka izveidei tiks izsniegta maketplate un detaļas un censonis ķeras pie montāžas.
Pēc tam, kad tiks nodemonstrēts ejošs pirmais bloks, pāriesim pie otrā, trešā, u.t.t. aizvien sarežģījot darba uzdevumu.

Censonim vajadzēs pašam sagādāt:
lodāmuru, alvu, montāžas vadus, barošanas avotu uz 12V (PC baroklis derēs)





Lūk arī ieejas moduļa shēma.

----------


## Isegrim

> LED vadības bloki - nodrošina LED mirkšķināšanu, nelielā amplitūdā mainot arī to spilgtumu


 Kāds paredzēts dinamiskais diapazons tai pariktei - starp LED pilnu spilgtumu un minimālo spīdumu? Vai reālai mūzikai (ne 'muzonam', kas 6 dB rūmi aizņem) atbilstošs sanāks?

----------


## tornislv

Isegrim,
es tev varētu aprakstīt zināmu daudzumu risinājumu ar PWM un papildus grupu slēgšanu, kā panākt TO, bet šīs shēmas uzdevums būs tikai mirkšķināt TUM TUM, tssc tssc un auuuu auuu joslās sastopamajiem signāliem sinhroni līdz, jā, jā, tajos 6dB  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Te briest gestapo ::

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

> Neskatoties uz daudzām _force majeure_ problēmām, kas mūs ar Kaspich piemeklēja pēdējās dienās, tādām, kā slinkums, svētki, slimība, brīvdienas, CryBanka, Krēslas jaunās filmas pirmizrāde (neesmu bijis) un citām, kuras minēt būtu vienkārši nepieklājīgi, esam sazīmējuši shēmu LED mirkšķināšanai muzīkas ritmā. Shēma satur zināmu daudzumu elementu un es, pēc iepazīšanās ar to, secināju, ka visu maisā sabērtu, bez shēmas, arī es nespētu realizēt. Tāpēc jaunajam censonim, elektrogana un TIP tranzistoru pavēlniekam Jensijam būs iespēja visu taisīt pa daļām, tas ir blokiem.
> Bloki ir sekojoši:
> 1) Ieejas kaskāde - monofonizators ar maināmu pastiprinājuma K, kalpo divu kanālu summēšanai un buferēšanai (1 gab, 1 tranzistors)
> 2) Filtru bloki - nodrošina signāla sadalīšanu pa joslām (3 gab., 1 tranzistors katrā)
> 3) LED vadības bloki - nodrošina LED mirkšķināšanu, nelielā amplitūdā mainot arī to spilgtumu (3 gab., 1 tranzistors katrā)
> 
> Pirmajam blokam - monofonizatoram ar maināmu jutību (nejaukt ar _jūtību_) shēma tiks izsniegta, un tad pretējai pusei būs jāsaprot, kā tas strādā, jāapraksta katra elementa nozīme, kā attiecīgā elementa nomināla izmaiņas izmaina shēmas darbību. TAD šī bloka izveidei tiks izsniegta maketplate un detaļas un censonis ķeras pie montāžas.
> Pēc tam, kad tiks nodemonstrēts ejošs pirmais bloks, pāriesim pie otrā, trešā, u.t.t. aizvien sarežģījot darba uzdevumu.
> 
> ...


 
ok izskatās ka mani gaida kaudze ar grāmatām un darba pilns mēnesis! Gaidu shēmu!  ::

----------


## tornislv

Tā, pirmajā postā pielikts shēmas gabals. Jensijs, uz priekšu!

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

ok pirmais saprotu to ka R1 R2 ir paredzēts lai pārlieku nenoslogotu ienākošā signāla avotu!

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

VR1 ja nekļūdos jau bija paskaidrots! "monofonizators ar maināmu pastiprinājuma K, kalpo divu kanālu summēšanai un buferēšanai"

----------


## kaspich

> VR1 ja nekļūdos jau bija paskaidrots! "monofonizators ar maināmu pastiprinājuma K, kalpo divu kanālu summēšanai un buferēšanai"


 pag, te nav shaada limenja copy/paste speeju paarbaudes tests.
shaadas speejas paarbauda MS Office kursu 1.nodarbiibaa.
taatad: jaaizskaidro katra nominaala noziimee, jaazirekjina AC un DC rezhiimi [ja to izdariisi, buus +105 bonuspunkti].

----------


## tornislv

Jensij, sāc ka nu ar pieņēmumu, ka IN1 un IN2 nekur nav pieslēgts, un izpēti, kam paredzēti R3, R4, R5, tranzistors, un kādi spriegumi varētu būt uz katras tranzistora kājas. Tranzistors, ja kas, pieņemsim, ir BC547C, datu lapa te: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...cs/mXytvtz.pdf

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

> Jensij, sāc ka nu ar pieņēmumu, ka IN1 un IN2 nekur nav pieslēgts, un izpēti, kam paredzēti R3, R4, R5, tranzistors, un kādi spriegumi varētu būt uz katras tranzistora kājas. Tranzistors, ja kas, pieņemsim, ir BC547C, datu lapa te: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...cs/mXytvtz.pdf


 jautājums tikai viens ko nozīme 3K3 ie R3? saproti ka 3K ir 3 kilaomi bet kādēļ pēc tam ir velviens 3

----------


## tornislv

http://www.4qdtec.com/colcode.html
un
http://gaussmarkov.net/wordpress/par...s-description/

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

> http://www.4qdtec.com/colcode.html
> un
> http://gaussmarkov.net/wordpress/par...s-description/


 ok skaidrs sapratu 
3K3 nozīmē 3,3 k

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

ā vispār būs ledi vai lampiņas ?

----------


## tornislv

Kāds, lūdzu, sakars šim blokam ar to, kas būs vēl pēc laba gabala shēmā? Tev uzdevums - izstāstīt mums, kā šī shēma strādā, kādi U uz kuras tranzistora kājas un kāpēc, kāda nozīme kuram R. Kamēr neizstāstīsi, pie detaļu maisa netiksi.

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

Pēc R3 no 12 V nāk 0.003A ja! pa cik nekas pie In1 nekā nav dad tas arī kritīs uz kolektora ja VR1 ir līdz galam uz 100K un pie tam ja  pat ir pieslēgti 5 volti pie In L tad aiz VR1 plūdīs 0.00005A tik pat nekas!

----------


## Isegrim

Ka tik jaunulis nepaziņo, ka "tās vīnogas ir skābas!"  ::  

P.S. Vai nebija vienkāršāk jaukt ar 2 tranzistoriem uz kopīgas slodzes?

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

Moska šitas ir kaut kas pareizs!  
VR1 jo lielāka pretestība jo vairāk tiek summēti kanāli, jo pretestība starp VR1 un C1 pieaug un strāva plūst pa vadu (celiņu) kuram ir mazāka pretestība! šajā gadijumā kas atrodas starp abiem kanāliem un viņi tiek sasummēti!  Par C1 un C2 neesmu pārliecināts, domāju tie kalpo kā filtri vai kaut kas uz to pusi!Viņi varētu izlīdzināt strāvas izlēkumus vai kā lai to nosauc!Q1 noslēdz 12 voltus ar GND tiklīdz uz bāzes krīt 0,7 v uin ārā iznāk viena kanāla signāls! jo abi kanāli ir sasummēti!P.S. došbien ka tas viss ir galīgi suņa murgi!

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

> Jensij, sāc ka nu ar pieņēmumu, ka IN1 un IN2 nekur nav pieslēgts, un izpēti, kam paredzēti R3, R4, R5, tranzistors, un kādi spriegumi varētu būt uz katras tranzistora kājas. Tranzistors, ja kas, pieņemsim, ir BC547C, datu lapa te: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...cs/mXytvtz.pdf


 R5 domāju, ka ir priekš tā lai tiklīdz strāva ir pārāk augsta tā automātiski savienojas ar GND un neiet cauri Q1 
Tas pats ar R4 pie attiecīgas strāvas vins savieno In L ar In R un attiecīgi ar GND

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

> R5 domāju, ka ir priekš tā lai tiklīdz strāva ir pārāk augsta tā automātiski savienojas ar GND un neiet cauri Q1 
> Tas pats ar R4 pie attiecīgas strāvas vins savieno In L ar In R un attiecīgi ar GND


 Tas droši vien domāts lai neb;utu tāda haotiska midžināšanās kā man lai tā būtu kaut cik mierīga!

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

nē vnk interesējos! jo pats pēc pieredzas kas man paslaik stāv uz plaukta! Lampiņas ir mazliet jūtīgākas! un arī spožākas!

----------


## AndrisZ

Spriedumi par R5 un R4 ir tādi dīvaini, lai neteiktu vairāk, bet arī shēma nav pateicīga rēķināšanai. Manuprāt labāk būtu R4 augšējo izvadu slēgt pie barošanas "+"  un tranzistora emitera ķēdē arī likt pretestību.

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

> Spriedumi par R5 un R4 ir tādi dīvaini, lai neteiktu vairāk, bet arī shēma nav pateicīga rēķināšanai. Manuprāt labāk būtu R4 augšējo izvadu slēgt pie barošanas "+"  un tranzistora emitera ķēdē arī likt pretestību.


 par shēmu saki kaspicham viņš cik sapratu zīmēja!

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

Par R5 un Un R4 kaut kas uz to pusi velk! ?

----------


## Isegrim

> Lampiņas ir mazliet jūtīgākas!


 _Čo za figņja?_

----------


## AndrisZ

R4 un R5 ir tranzistora līdzstrāvas režīmu iestādīšanai lai pastiprinātais signāls būtu pēc iespējas mazāk kropļots.

----------


## Jurkins

Man šķiet, ka Jensijam jāsāk ar literatūru par tranzistoru un to slēgumiem, konkrēti KE. Citādi nekas te nebūs. Bija tāda sena grāmatiņa "Pusvadītāju elektronika".

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

tā jau es biju domājis tikai nemācēju to norformulēt tiklīdz ir kāds strāvas uzplūdums tas tiek savienot ar GND pareizi ?

----------


## AndrisZ

Jāsaprot kas ir pretestība un kā tā darbojas.

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

> Jāsaprot kas ir pretestība un kā tā darbojas.


 Pretestība! vadītājiem piemītošā īpašība bremzēt brīvos elektronus
Rezistorus! izmanto lai iegūtu Strāvas vai sprieguma vajadzīgo vērrtību!

----------


## Jurkins

::  ::  ::  Jensij sāc, lūdzams, ar pašiem pamatiem, citādi paaugsies un būs mums vēl viens, kuram "basus kačā" neatceros riktīgi, vai no pakaļas priekšā vai no priekšas pakaļā... ::

----------


## Isegrim

Nu jā, - ātrie elektroni materiālā palēninās!  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Vispār jau šādi neklātienē ir ļoti grūti kaut ko palīdzēt. Galvenais nenobīsties.
Bija te pirms kāda gada viens cerīgs entuziasts. Mērījām ar visa foruma palīdzību viena rezistora pretestību. Beidzās ar to, ka rezistors nokrita zemē un pazuda grīdas šķirbā. Pēcāk nozuda arī pats entuziasts. Žēl.

----------


## tornislv

Sāc laikam gan ar lasīšanu...

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

> Sāc laikam gan ar lasīšanu:
> http://failiem.lv/u/hagzwgs
> 
> vēl dažas grāmatas iedošu vakarā


 ok saprotu ka man te līdz praktiskai daļai kā līdz mēnesim ar kājām! un laikam mēneša laikā neko neizdarīšu un gatavu nedabūšu! tākā izsmiekls garentēts! bet jā darīšu lasīšu un centīšos!

----------


## habitbraker

> Spriedumi par R5 un R4 ir tādi dīvaini, lai neteiktu vairāk, bet arī shēma nav pateicīga rēķināšanai. Manuprāt labāk būtu R4 augšējo izvadu slēgt pie barošanas "+"  un tranzistora emitera ķēdē arī likt pretestību.


 Var var izreekjinaat DC reziimus. I caur R5 ir zinaama, jaazin tik beta un kirhofa likumi  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Pie betas pāri par simts tā aprēķinos vairs praktiski nav svarīga. Svarīgi, lai pie sprieguma uz kolektora 1/2 no barošanas =6V, uz bāzes būtu ap 0.6V (ko nodrošina dalītājs no R3 un R4) un tranzistors sāktu vērties vaļā, tādejādi šo spriegumu uz kolektora uzturot. Kas arī pareizi ir apēķināts nosakot R3 un R4 vērtības.

----------


## kaspich

> ok saprotu ka man te līdz praktiskai daļai kā līdz mēnesim ar kājām! un laikam mēneša laikā neko neizdarīšu un gatavu nedabūšu! tākā izsmiekls garentēts! bet jā darīšu lasīšu un centīšos!


 neviens te njirgaaties netaisaas! izkodiisi to sheemu soli pa soliitim, peec meenesha buus 10000 reizhu zinoshaaks! ja elektronika ir Tavs aicinaajums, intersees arii 10000 reizhu vairaak! sakariigi tiksi galaa, aiz cienjas meenesi uz 'juus' uzrunaashu  ::

----------


## tornislv

this msg was removed

----------


## Jurkins

Un ja Tu, Jensij, šitās grāmatas LASOT šeit kaut ko jautāsi, par Tevi neviens neņirgāsies.

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

šis te gan man pacēla galvu! 
Paldies!

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

divas esmu lasījis! Trnzistors tas ir ļoti vienkārši un Pašdarinātās elektroniskas ierīces!

----------


## tornislv

Pārlasi vēlreiz.... izskatās, ka palicis daudz nesaprasta...

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

labi! ir kaut kāda iespēja no Dežavū formāta pārvērst uz vnk parasta dokomenta!

----------


## Jurkins

http://www.stdutility.com/stduviewer.html

vieglāk būs šito ieinstalēt, vai paņem portable versiju

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

ok! palasiju pāris grāmatas!  ::  Un sapratu kā darbojas R4 un R5 kā jau iepriekš te kāds minēja viņi nodrošina to lai signāls būtu pēc iespējas mazāk kropļots!  ::  Samazinot R4 un R5 vērtību palielinās j;utība uz kropļojumiem un nemāku pareizi noformulēt  ::  bet jā es to visu saprotu! Vismaz man tā liekas!  ::  Varētu teikt tā būs nepieciešama mazāka amplitūda lai rezistors novērstu kropļojumu vai kaut kā tā! Nu ja palielina tad attiecīgi notiek pretējais tiek pieļauti vairāk kropļojumu!  ::

----------


## kaspich

> ok! palasiju pāris grāmatas!  Un sapratu kā darbojas R4 un R5 kā jau iepriekš te kāds minēja viņi nodrošina to lai signāls būtu pēc iespējas mazāk kropļots!  Samazinot R4 un R5 vērtību palielinās j;utība uz kropļojumiem un nemāku pareizi noformulēt  bet jā es to visu saprotu! Vismaz man tā liekas!  Varētu teikt tā būs nepieciešama mazāka amplitūda lai rezistors novērstu kropļojumu vai kaut kā tā! Nu ja palielina tad attiecīgi notiek pretējais tiek pieļauti vairāk kropļojumu!


 ne, ne, ne.
ok, daram savadaak. panjem tranzistoru, salodee sho mezglu. pamaini pretestiibaam nominalus. paskaties, kas notiek. pagaidaam Tu esi LJOTI talu no saprashanas  ::

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

Būtu jau to izdarījis tikai mājās nav rezistori!   ::  UN uz Rīgu netaisos braukt tuvākajā laikā!  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Būtu jau to izdarījis tikai mājās nav rezistori!   UN uz Rīgu netaisos braukt tuvākajā laikā!


 taatad, stunda nr1.
ja ir shadas probleemas, ir jaanopeerk E6 rindas [vai kaut populaarako nominaalu] pretestiibas un kondensatori, paris elementaarakie npn un pnp tranzistorinji.
ja nopirkt pa 10gab. no tipveida nominaliem sanak paaraak daargi [buus 5..10 LVL], runaa ar lietotajiem marisviens, piemeeram. varbuut vinjam ir ko piedaavaat jaunajam censonim no saviem kraajumiem.

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

> taatad, stunda nr1.
> ja ir shadas probleemas, ir jaanopeerk E6 rindas [vai kaut populaarako nominaalu] pretestiibas un kondensatori, paris elementaarakie npn un pnp tranzistorinji.
> ja nopirkt pa 10gab. no tipveida nominaliem sanak paaraak daargi [buus 5..10 LVL], runaa ar lietotajiem marisviens, piemeeram. varbuut vinjam ir ko piedaavaat jaunajam censonim no saviem kraajumiem.


 Tranzistori man ikādi 3 gab npn KT8082 kautkādi pnp ar drošivien atradīsies pagrabā uz plauktiņa  ::   kodensatori man ar ir  visvisādi  ::  vienīgi rezistori nav!  ::  vienīgi  jāņem kaut kādas vecas plates kas atrodams šķūnīti un jālodē ārā katrs jāizmēra un jāsakārto daudz laika tas viss paņems!

----------


## kaspich

> Tranzistori man ikādi 3 gab npn KT8082 kautkādi pnp ar drošivien atradīsies pagrabā uz plauktiņa   kodensatori man ar ir  visvisādi  vienīgi rezistori nav!  vienīgi  jāņem kaut kādas vecas plates kas atrodams šķūnīti un jālodē ārā katrs jāizmēra un jāsakārto daudz laika tas viss paņems!


 nu, ja neesi gatavs teereet laiku shim hobijam, tad - nesaac. 
piedod, bet shaadus tekstus labaak paturi pie sevis. es saprotu, ka muusdienaas viss ir probleemas. uz Riigu atbraukt, netaa pasuutiit detaljas ar piegaadi, no plateem izlodeet.. es patieshaam juutu Tev liidz.

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

ok tad skaidrs šito šteli man jāpamei;gina uzlodēt un pamainīt R4 R5 vērtību! ok! meģinās to iekļaut šīs dienas darbu sarakstā!  ::

----------


## ddff

Es taalajos 80- tajos tieshi taa arii dariiju- saliimeeju no seerkocinju kastiiteem bloku ar visiem nominaaliem saakot no 1R liidz 5M, un nojaucu kaudzi vecu iekaartu, sashkiroju rezistorus- pietiek liidz pat shai dienai. Vecos rezistorus ljoti viegli skirot, nav pat kraasu tabula jaazin. Deelj vienkaarshaas virknes/paralelo sleegumu matemaatikas no 2 vai 3 rezistoriem iespeejams ieguut jebkuru nominaaliem. Biezhaak lietojamos nominaalus var piepirkt klaat pa laikam, nekaadus juutamus izdevumus tas neveido.

ddff

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

> Ja esi gatavs atbraukt ~15 km, es tev visu iebēršu  2847


 
Kur tieši kas pa vietu! uz nākošajām brīvdienām varētu! vai arī trešdien akurāti uz vārda dienu  ::

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

Esmu dabūjis visas nepieciešamās detaļas priekš šī mezgla! tikai radās viens jautājums vissi GND ir jāliek kopā! ?
Sākšu lodēt un eksperimentēt ar R vērtībām! paldies!

----------


## kaspich

pag, nu peec shii jautaajuma ir skaidrs, ka Tev nav pat aptuvens skaidriibas, ka kas straadaa. piedod, ka es taa skarbi izsakos. va Tu lasiiji graamatinjas, ko Tornis [linkus] te salika?

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

Jā lasīju tādēļ jau veselu nedēļu neko formumā nedarīju!

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

C1 Un C2 paredzēts lai novērstu nevēlamās līdzstrāvas pulsācijas?

----------


## tornislv

Jensijs, pameklē grāmatās par "galvanisko atsaisti" / "maiņstrāvas komponente" / u.t.t. Savukārt tas, ko tu uzrakstīji, meklējams sadaļā "taisngrieži un filtri"

----------


## habitbraker

Varbuut uzdodiet pa priekšu izskaidrot, piem, vienkaarshu U daliitaaju no diviem rezistoriem, pirms, KE sleegumiem un AC reziimiem?

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

> Jensijs, pameklē grāmatās par "galvanisko atsaisti" / "maiņstrāvas komponente" / u.t.t. Savukārt tas, ko tu uzrakstīji, meklējams sadaļā "taisngrieži un filtri"


 kurā tieši mklēt Jaunais rādioamatieris vai Tranzistors ta sir vienkārši! Modernās tehnoloģijas tur itkā neatradu!

----------


## Jurkins

Lūk šādus jautājumus gan te neuzdod. Kādas modernās tehnoloģijas? U dalītājs, kondensators un arī tranzistors strādāja tieši tāpat pagājušā gadsimta 50-tajos. Saprotams, ka tagad ir moderni programmēt mikrokontrolieri nezinot kā strādā tranzistors, bet vai tas ir pareizi?

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

Pa to zemējumu galīgi stulbs jautājums! Pats to sapratu kad uzrakstījus!

----------


## Jurkins

Es domāju nevis jautājumu par zemējumu, bet par jaunajām tehnoloģijām  :: .

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

ā ir tādā grāmata Modernaas_elektronikas_pamati

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

laikam beidzot sapratu kāpēc ir tie 12 v! tiklīdz ienākošajā ir +0,6 voltti tā 12 volti tiek noslēgti un iziet uz out un šiem 12 volti arī iznāk ārā! tādā pašā pulsācijā (pulsācija laikam nebūs pareizi teikts) kā ienākošais signāls!

----------


## kaspich

nee, shis nu bija dikti garaam. Tu tieshaam lasi kaut ko no taa, ko Tornis te ielika?

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

ja šis te man vakar ienāca prātā zināju ka tas būs kkautkāds sviests!

----------


## JDat

JensijsCardTrick, vari izskaidrot R1 un R2 nozīmi sākumam?

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

jā to jau es vienreiz teicu! Tie paredzēti lia nenoslogotu ienākošā signāla avotu!

----------


## AndrisZ

Kāpēc butu jānoslogo ienākošā signāla avots ?

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

Sajuacu lieai iegūtu maksimālu spožumu! http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/543...ormators/page4 te atradu pareizo atbildi!  ::

----------


## kaspich

pilniigas un galiigas dumibas.
rosinu taalaak neciities un afftaru uz gadiem 5 likt mieru shai nodarbei.
piedod, puis, Tavas smadzenes straadaa vaaji [atljausos salidzinaat ar saveejaam tajaa vecumaa]. nemocies. nemini. tas ir nozheelojami.

----------


## tornislv

nē nu man savulaik 5jā klasē mācīja tranzistora darbību pēc analoģijas ar ūdens traukiem un caurulītēm. Kamēr sapratu, ka dabā ir STRĀVA un POTENCIĀLU STARPĪBA, un ka spriegums pats par sevi ir pilnīgi neko nenozīmējošs jēdziens. Caur tranzistoru plūst strāva, kamēr nesaprot, kur tā plūst un kāpēc, un ko dara rezistori , tikmēr labāk darbmācības stundās kopā ar citiem pionieriem gatavot virtuves dēlīšus mammai uz 8. martu un strazdu būrīšus.

----------


## kaspich

tas VISS ir fignja.
afftar saka, ka saprot, bet visu laiku pinaas kaut kados tekstos un kaut ko MIN. tad pats atkaapjaas. tad peeksnji no foruma kaut ko izrauj..
tb, nav ne minimaalaas sajeegas, ne sajeegas, kur sho info dabuut, un ir nepaartraukta muldeeshana [es to sauktu par meloshanu].
te nav NEKAADS progress. NEKAADS.

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

Ja kas man nav darbmācības ne Fizikas!

----------


## heinrx

nu ko minūtes piecas papētīju to shēmu un sapratu ka tajā shēmas daļā slēpjas tas sāls ka diode midžināsies ne tikai pie basiem,bet arī vidiem.Mok mans spriedums palīdzēs Jansijam,ja runāju galīgas aplamības tad sry,cerams ka Jansijam nenorādīju nepareizo virzienu ::

----------


## kaspich

shoreiz runaa PILNIIGAS aplamiibas. pavisam, pavisam pilniigas..

----------


## krabis

Jensij! Tavs darbarīks ir slota un liekšķere, par lodāmuru aizmirsti, tas nav priekš tevis. Tik daudz stulbību vienā topikā nekad mūžā neesmu lasījis. Galvenais ka progress ir stabili negatīvs.

----------


## nezinīc

Nu ko jūs tik negatīvi??? Puisis mēģina kaut ko iemācīties, tas jau ir apsveicami. BET viņš tikai mācās pārāk ātri, vajag apgūt pamatus un tad ķerties pie kā nopietnāka. LĒNI UN RŪPĪGI.

Žēl, ka Rīgā nedzīvo, varētu kaut skolēnu pilī uz elektronikas pulciņu iet vai ko tamlīdzīgu. Jāsāk ar jēdzieniem. LĒNI UN RŪPĪGI. Kas ir vadītājs, dielektriķis, pusvadītājs(!), populārākie materiāli VISPĀR, un ķīmiju pamācīties arī būtu labi. Lai ir saprašana, kāpēc varš vada labāk, bet alumīnis nedaudz sliktāk (elektronu līmeņu daudzums & brīvie elektroni) utt. utjp.

----------


## tornislv

nu, cik saprotu, runājam mēs par 5to klasi...

----------


## tornislv

Rīt. Šodien miegs nāk, slinkums zīmēt...

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

> nu, cik saprotu, runājam mēs par 5to klasi...


 mācos   6.klase!

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

> Es iebēru Jensijam detaļas (UZ FIRMAS RĒĶINA)  un varbūt viņš ir salodējis to tarnzistoru, dodiet viņam tālāk   shēmu ........ varbūt dienās izaugs "remontņiks" (kurus starp citu Latvijā jau ar uguni jāmeklē), tas nekas, ka nezinās pamatus, bet kurš manām meitām laptopus remontēs ? ( simistors domā uz >>)..
> nenorociet čali pāragri, šī sfēra ir jau tā pat pagurusi ........varbūt


 vispār paldies! par detaļām un atbalstu! es pamēiģināju palodēt un paeksperimentēt ar R4 R5 vērtībām savu novērojumu uzrakstīju izrādījās galīgi suņa murgi!  ::  mēģināšu vēl!

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

Es vienu reizi mēnesī braucu uz LU Fizikas un matemātikas fakultāti Apmeklēju Jauno Fiziķu universitāti!

----------


## krabis

> nu, cik saprotu, runājam mēs par 5to klasi...


 nu un ka 5 klasi? es jau skolā neejot, 6 gadu vecumā savu pirmo detektoruztvērēju uz D2 diodes savācu, klausījos radio uz TOH-2 austiņām un biju laimīgs. 4tajā, vai piektajā klasē, savu pirmo superheterodīnu saļipināju uz pieciem P401 un MP39 tranzistoriem, citu toreiz vienkārši nebija, pats tinu spolītes, pats visu skaņoju, pats tranzistoriem režīmus mērīju un pieregulēju, shēma bij tāda žurnālā "Radio" un apraksts kā to visu darīt. Un sapratne lēnām radās, jo nebija toreiz iespējas puikam tikt pie pirmajām selgām, vai vefiņiem ko laida ārā Popovene un Vefs. Tālāk jau jā, auga sapratne, tika būvētas arī daudz sarežģītākas konstrukcijas, arī izglītība iegūta.
Bet ko mēs redzam te? Tak pat Oma likumu negrib puisis izprast. Saķersta kaut kādas frāzes no grāmatām, interneta, forumiem vai velns zina kur un bārsta te galīgas muļķības - tipa nu gan es kaut ko sapratu. Tak paņem vispirms uzraksti sev priekšā uz lielas papīra lapas Oma likumu, tad saslēdz virknē bateriju, lampiņu, dažu omu reostatu,'ampērmetru, paralēli lampiņai voltmetru, pagrozi to reostatu un pamēģini saprast kas tur notiek. Un nevajag stāstīt ka tev tas nav pieejams, tas ir katras skolas fizikas kabinetā, un ja izrādīsi interesi, jebkurš fizikas skolotājs tev palīdzēs un izskaidros.

----------


## kaspich

simistor, beerns miiljais, nerunaa par lietam, ko nezini.
muusu laikaa:
bija vieniigais veikals RLC, Teerbatas ielaa, kuraa vareeja dabuut dazhus simtus [ne 100000, kaa tagad] elementus. piemeeram, no Opampiem REIZEEM bija 1 K548UN1, ja nekljuudos, taa sauca, un reizeem bija K 140Ud1. viss. vairaak nekaa.
kaadas 5 dazhaadas K155 mikrenes. tranji? kaadi 10. siliicija. un MP series germaanijs.
bija Chaklaas rokas, kur cilveeki ar testeri no KT838 tranjiem lasiija kadu ejoshu [dereja 1:100].
un svilushas U101 plates.
un bija melnais tirgus, kur K140UD708 maksaaja 3RUR un vairaak.  un cilveeki lodeeja aaraa visu no vecaam plateem. 
un zhurnaalus nopirkt nevareja. graamatas mekleeja pa blatiem vai pirka lietotas. kaads CD ar 5 gadus vecu info [copy/paste no html] maksaaja nedeljas algu videjam straadaajosham.
meertehnika? 1 veida barotaajs RLC, lietoti/zagti kraami veikalaa pie 5.gada parka. 

tas, kas shobriid ir - taa ir LEIPUTRIJA. ja tad cilveeki nespeej iemaaciities, aptvert, atrast, nopirkt [detaljas maksaa NEPIEKLAAJIIGI leeti] - tad dirsaa mati. tad tie nav un NEKAD nebuus lietaskoki.
es esmu runaajis. pokemoni var cepties.

----------


## krabis

> Es vienu reizi mēnesī braucu uz LU Fizikas un matemātikas fakultāti Apmeklēju Jauno Fiziķu universitāti!


 O mama mia, kas tad notiek un kāds ir līmenis tagad tai jauno fiziķu universitātē....
Ārpraacccc

----------


## kaspich

par to fizikju skolu [reizi MEENESII] butu vienreiz aizveeries.
es 5 REIZES NEDEELJA [kad tikai bija valjaa] gaaju uz Annas ielu 2, kur liidzeeju jaunajiem gurkjiem, apspriedos ar vechiem, murgojos, meeriijos. + KATRU vakaru pa paaris stundaam pie sheemaam/gramataam, un tad - pie lodaamura.
un sestdienaas bija LU fizikas stundinjas, pa 6 [SESHAAM] h bez paartraukuma republikas olimpiaazhu uzdevumu analiize.
un paraleeli tam - kaadas 2..3h galda teniss, piemeeram, un futene pagalmaa. 
un es nebiju NEKAS unikaals. 6dienaas mees bijaam 20+ taadi fizikji. un Annas ielaa ariii kaadi 10 sakariigi kadri bija. katraa zinjaa, tur nebija NEVIENS taads tizlenis, kaa te 90% shodienas poemonu. goda vaards, NEBIJA. maaceeja detalju nopirkt, izlodeet. maceeja padomu paprasiit, meeriekaartu aiznjemties.

----------


## kaspich

a kur veel iecietiigaak? 
cilveeks 5X naak un saka: es sapratu (C). MELO. gvelzh dumumu. NECIENA nevienu. ne Torni, kas linkus ielika, ne citus, kas meegjina ko paraadiit. LIELAAS ar pilniigu SUUDU [objektiivi]. sapljekaajis 1 [VIENU] tranzistoru, da ar to pashu youtube PIEDIRSIS. nenjem pretii NEKO. dumjsh kaa ZAABAKS. SLINKS - bezjeegaa. 

Tu saki - skarbi? jaa un nee. muusu laikos [bijushajos] shaads kadrs vnk AR KAAJU pa dirsu buutu dabuujis. un pamatoti. un tas buutu maigaakais, ko vinjsh dzirdeetu. shodien? jaa, protams, shodien jaatvainojaas katram Pilsonim. tikai JEEGAS ta nav. vai Tev ir iluuzija, ka shaadi turpinot, notiks MEGA luuzums? nebuus. 
protams, mani var lamaat par lamaashanu, bet.. knjigu chital. 2 gadus mekleeju [pagaatnee] komandu - elektronikjus + programmeetaajus. no jaunaas paaudzes.. 1/1000 vispaar Oma likumu zin. a algas PIEPRASA 1K un vairaak. Tu paskaties, kaa shie pokemoni te runaa. blakus teemaa shovakar viens uzradaas [kaarteejais]. za cto uvazhatj?

otrs lohs te kaut ko .. 1K balvu pieprasa. un paraleeli lielaas, ka meenesii vairak nopelna, a nevienu padomu neesmu manijis [neies tak 5min citiem teereet]. lohu paaudze.
piedodiet par monologu.

----------


## nezinīc

Nu sava daļa tur arī ir vecāku vaina. Viglāk taču sīko pie TV vai kompja  piesēdināt, nekā meklēt pulciņus, vadāt turp un atpakaļ, tērēt laiku...  nav brīnums, ka bērniem un pusaudžiem neinteresē tehniskās lietas, un  viņi ir nepatstāvīgi. Pazīstu vienu čali, 15 gadi , rīdzinieks, bet Rīgu  tālak par savu rajonu nezin. 

Bet jūs jau ar' kā armijā... kā kas, tā uzbrēciens. Labi, ka pumpēties neliek  ::  

Jensijam jāmācās mācīties. pirmkārt.

----------


## M_J

Zinu, ka nav man īpašu morālu tiesību šeit jaukties, ne es esmu čalim gudrus padomus devis, ne detaļas bēris. Tomēr lūdzu nenolieciet čali tik ļoti! Tomēr tikai 6. klase (jeb pēc mūsu laika atskaites sistēnas 5. klase). Tad fiziku nemācīja ne mūsu laikos, ne tagadējos. Un elektriba nav tā pirmā lieta ko fizikā māca. Vispirms taču "likām kluci uz slīpās plaknes". Ļoti ticams, ka tajā jauno fiziķu universitātē arī līdz elektrībai nav tikuši. Un ne jau visiem interese par šīm lietām rodas 5 gadu vecumā. Nez vai būtu prātīgi lodāmuram atļaut pieķerties tikai tad, kad cilvēks ir apguvis teoriju. Labāk lai lodē, kļūdās, mēra, un uzdod jau konkrētus jautājumus.

----------


## kaspich

kaadaa hu neklatienee  ::  panjems ciet veel par pedofiiliju/geju teemu. te jaauzmanaas, paaraak draudziigi musdienaas ar nevar.. kursh te taas detaljas deva? kas zin, moska to ar var ne taa iztulkot  :: 
nu, tas posts par haljavu toch bij kaa iz beerna mutes  ::

----------


## ddff

> bija vieniigais veikals RLC, Teerbatas ielaa, kuraa vareeja dabuut ....


 Principaa uz to pusi arii bija- ehhh, molodostj... Es laikam taa arii neko tajaa RLC nenopirku, jo tur nekad nekaa jeedziiga nebija, pat ar 155. seeriju (nerunaajot par 555. un 1355 vai kaa tur vinju) shvaki, vairumaa kaadi 176. relikti. Tirguu (Centraaltirgus, rozaa maajas perons) gan detaljas bija stipri leetaakas kaa tagad katalogos un tajaa pashaa Latgaliitee, veel bija onkulji, kas no Alfas un Juurkalnes ielas nesa aaraa "piena" burkaas peec pasuutiijuma. Man, par laimi, tuvumaa atradaas Zvaardes poligons, kur pret alko vareeja iemainiit kaut visu PSRS brunjojumu- detaljas tur bija nulles veertee. Labaa zinja, ka zollji tolaik atbalstiija vieteejo DOSAAF radiopulcinju un tur nekaa netruuka. Bet neraugoties uz labo materiaalo baazi, pasniedzeejs detaljas paarveerst tvaikaa neljaava, no saakuma bija jaapaskaidro iecere, jaapamato elementu izveele un tikai tad tika pielasiits labums kastiitee. Viirelis arii diezgan energiski apstaigaaja galdus un ja redzeeja kaadu stulbiibu, tad vilka pa pauri taa, ka vertikaalaa izveerse noljodziijaas. Un neviens pie mammas neskreeja vai nodarbi pret svarcelshanu nemainiija... Bija laiki, ko nu tur vairs...

ddff, nostaljgee

----------


## Isegrim

Es vēl atceros tos laikus, kad minētais vienīgais veikals bija Dzirnavu  un Barona ielu stūrī...Ļauži drūzmējās, lai dabūtu kādu lampu savam  melnbaltajam TV. Lai piedāvājums izskatītos lielāks, vitrīnā zem stikla  bija diode  Д2Д, cena klāt. Blakus diode Д2Е, tad Д2Ж...  Katra uz savas cenas lapiņas. Apmēram tāpat viss pārējais. Daudzi tā  arī neko prātīgu neuzbūvēja, jo kvalitatīvu detaļu vienkārši nebija. Kam  paveicās, varēja nopirkt, ko kāds nospēris (_peteņošanas_ termins vēl nebija iegājies; teica vienkārši - _spizģil!_) rūpnīcā vai kādā no ZA institūtiem. _Popovenē_ nekā laba nebija, jo tur taisīja vienīgi _širpotrebu_. No VEF jau varēja dabūt ko vērtīgāku. Man, par laimi, bija daži draugi ar _blatiem_  'Polimēru mehānikā', 'Cietvielās' utml. Nožēlojami izklausās... Bet  tolaik jaunuļi bija motivēti mācīties. Internets sapņos nerādījās,  Dzelzs Aizkars priekšā, bibliotēkā dažas grāmatas krievu valodā un viens  deficīts žurnāls "Radio", pusi no kura aizņēma "_ot sjezda k sjezdu_", "_Ļeņin o radio_", "_veterani vsegda v stroju_", "_otraviķeļi efira iz bi-bi-si_". Pie tagadējām iespējām motivācijas vairs nav. Kaut kas ir šķērsām aizgājis.  ::

----------


## tornislv

Hmm? Dzirnavu?

Es atceros detaļu veikalu Kirova ielā pretī ieejai Berga bazārā. Berga bazāru tolaik nesauca vispār nekā, Kirova iela tagad ir Elizabetes.

Man pirmā detaļu iegūšanas prasme bija lodēt laukā D9 un MP42 no vecām ESM (Nairi?) platēm, kur trigeri bija ar atmiņu uz ferīta gredzeniem. Tad vēl sirošana pa Vējzaķsalas ielu, kur no Komutatora šad tad izgāza brāķi un ceha slaucīšanas atkritumus, kāpšana pāri sētai _cvetmetā_ (blakus tagadējai galerijai Azur) ar mērķi salasīt kādus nekondīcijas elektrolītus un brāķētus radiatorus, un vasarās dežurēšana Priedaines izgāztuvē, gaidot mašīnu no Popovenes, tur starp zāģu skaidām un eļļainiem papīriem varēja izlasīt keramiskos C un mazās MLTškas ar nekondīcijā nokniebti-izlocītām kājām, dažreiz pat gadījās kas vērtīgāks - kāds tranzistors. Nekādas Latgalītes vai centrāltirgus pandusa tolaik vēl nebija.

----------


## Isegrim

> Hmm? Dzirnavu?


 Pirms savas pēdējās lokalizācijas Marksa un Stučkas stūrī, veikals pabija ne tikai Kirova ielā - vienu brīdi bija jābrauc uz Džutas un Gagarina stūri. Bet ap '70. gadu tas tiešām vēl bija Dzirnavu/Barona. Vēl jau kaut kādi nieki bija atrodami RCUV radiosekcijā Vaļņu ielā. Nu, bet par svētceļojumiem uz *svalku* dzirdēts daudz...

----------


## Jurkins

Vēl bija Posiltorgs un Ruskuļtorgs vai kaut kā tā, kur varēja pēc divu mēnešu pacietīgas gaidīšanas varēja dabūt dažus nominālus MLT-0,5 un pat kādu tranzistoru.
Un RLC atceros KT818G un KT819G, šķiet, pa 25 rubļiem gabalā, kad inženiera aldziņa bija ap 125-150.

----------


## kaspich

pag, kas tur beigaas uz to hospitalju ielas galu parceljoja? Chaklaas rokas?
atceros, tur bija P210 germaanija tranji pa.. kaut ko virs 1 LVL/gab.

nu, tiem, kas sho nav redzeejushi, gruuti saprast..
jo, piemeeram, atrauj valjaa farnell, tur 
konektori kaadi 100000 [protams, nedalot katru siikumu atseviskji]. RLC bija.. nu, kaadi 5, varbuut;
IC kaadi 50000, RLC bija kaadas 50, piedevaam, atseviskji tika liktas ar dazhaadiem indeksiem [burtiem];
tranji, diodes kaadi 15000, RLC.. nu, kaadi 20..40 gab [atkal - vecais staasts par D2 5 veidos]..

jaa, ir cilveeki, kas [mani neviens neveda, principiaali] brauca uz izgaaztuvi Spilvee, kur tur veel - un vakteja, mekleeja, vilka aaraa korpusus, plates, mazagaaja. pieaugushi vechi - KONSTRUKTORI, ne bomzhi.

tb, ja kaads saka, ka shodien gruuti [kad 100 pretestiibas Argusaa maksaa kaut kaadus 35 santiimus, pieejami VISI nominaali, parastie tranji pa paaris santiimiem, RU detaljas biezhi vien pakalj met, stokaa desmiti tuukstoshi modelju, kiti, konstruktori, 'nabori'..] - tas cilveeks nav armijaa bijis..

----------


## ddff

Es veel atceros paaris:
Blaumanja ielaa taads pagrabs, kur vareeja dabuut 300 ... 400W transformatorus ar 2 spoleem on O serdi un elektroliitus 15 000 uz 63V.
Un Hospitaalju ielaa bija arii viens veikalinjsh, kur iznjeemuma kaartaa kaut kas bija atrodams. 90-to saakumaa diezgan intensiivi braukaaju uz Riigu katru 6dienas riitu un tad jau goda aplis bija caur tirgu, rocijas un Briiviibas, Hospitaalju, Blaumanja, atpakaljceljaa muzejs RLC.

ddff

----------


## kaspich

ddff - FAIL  ::   6dienas riitos bija jaameklee 'baraholka'. atrashanas vietas: vai nu Centraaltirguu pie galjas rampaam, vai [kad niknaak dzenaaja] - mezhaa, aiz Gailjezera onkologjijas instituuta, vai - privaati zvanot chomiem un tiekoties vaartruumees. taa kaa menti dzenaaja diezgan aktiivi, tad reizeem tirgus sakaas 6..7 no rita. 6 dienaas iet uz rokaam bija bezjeedziigi - viss veertiigakaais bija izpirkts. taa kaa es dziivoju centraa, tad veikalu apgaita [Chaklaas rokas, RLC, Blaumanja pagrabs, Hospitaalju iela] tika veikts ik paardienas. un daudzas sejas veikalos bija redzamas katru reizi - tb, daudzi dariija taapat: kjemmeeja ik paardienas/katru dienu  :: 

p.s. tie kondjori bija braakjeetie. sakariigaakos vechi atlasiija [ar testeri], sudiigakos [laikaa nepaspeeju] nopirku baraholkaa. no 4gab. 3 bija nelietojami. kad aiznesu atpaklj, vecim naudas vairs nebija. atdeva man KD213 diodees. tad man bija ap 500 shaadu diozhu. taas skaitiijaas krutaakaas - 10A un iespeja izmantot impulsniekos. RU nekaa cita nebija [muusdienu izpratnee - vnk nelietojamas. Uf ap kaadu 1.5v, leenas, 10A, piikjii neko netureeja..]..

----------


## Isegrim

Kad iesākās kooperatīvu laiki un tirdziņi, tad viss aizgāja. Pats braucu palaikam uz Pēterburgu - ar lielu somu un pakām rubļu kabatās. Sestdienas rītā agri no _Varšavskij vokzal_ ar metro uz _Avtovo_, kur lielais Pēterburgas radiotirgus. Ļauži aktīvi lodēja _Sinclair_...

----------


## Jurkins

Eh, Pēterburga, Sinkleri un AONi... Nostaļģija.
Un nebija interneta, bija nežēlīgi maz literatūras, viss bija jāizkož pašam. A bet tagad ar karoti mutē lej, i tad spļauj ārā.
Tajā Hospitāļu ielas galā bija otras čaklās rokas, par pārdevēju bija pupaina blondīne  :: , tur es dabūju (ne to, ko tagad visi iedomājās) savus pirmos KT812A un uzbūvēju pirmo impulsnieku.

----------


## zzz

E vechi, juus biskji paarcenshaties. Jaunais censonis iet 6. klasee.

(Krabja piemeers kaa vinsh 5. klasee superheterodiinu buuveeja, ir krietni paari videeji tipiskajam geekisma liimenim, par etalonu nederees.
Arii kaspicha ponti, par to kaa shis piecas reizes nedeeljaa, ir garaam. Shis laikam nav nofilmeejis, ka Jensijs nafig nedziivo Riigaa. Riidziniekiem kuukas un bonusi vienmeer bija vieglaak pieejami, gan tajos laikos, gan tagad)

Nu nevelk Jensijs pashlaik to ko juus no vinja gribat. Ar paatadzinju un caur forumu taapat neko nepanaaksiet. Varbuut paaris gadu laikaa, kameer vinsh pats paaugsies.

----------


## zzz

> pag, kas tur beigaas uz to hospitalju ielas galu parceljoja? Chaklaas rokas?
> atceros, tur bija P210 germaanija tranji pa.. kaut ko virs 1 LVL/gab.


 Hospitaalenee atradaas apmeeram alternatiivaas chaklaas rokas. Taas pastaaveeja paraleeli ar Ljenjina ielas bodi.

Jestj mnenije, ka taas vareeja buut kaut kaadaa meeraa saistiitas ar alfu un taas hlamiem, jo tur vitriinaa meetaajaas ieveerojams daudzums tieshi specifisko alfas mikrenju.

Un ja par bodeem, tad kaut kad kooperatiivu un konversijas ij vai jau peec psrs sabrukuma laikos savu personiigo bodi atveera arii Komutators, pashi savaa korpusaa Ganiibu dambii. Sortiments un cenas tur bija diivainas, bet kaa viena no bodeem eksisteeja kaadu briidi.

----------


## ivog

Bija vienu laiku (90-to sākumā) arī viena līdzīga bode Barona ielā (tajā galā pie VEF tilta), īsti neatceros ko tieši tur tirgoja, tik atceros, ka Ārija 102 plašinieku brāķētu tur iepirku savulaik.

----------


## Isegrim

Kad mūsu rūpniecību sāka "laist uz grunti", teju visām rūpnīcām uzradās  veikaliņi, jo vajadzēja atbrīvoties no nelikvīdiem, pusfabrikātiem utml.  VEFam bija pat trīs veikali - Vairoga 22 (kur tagad LMT ieperinājies),  piebūvē starp pārvaldes ēku un Ūnijas ielas korpusu un vēl Bērzaunes  ielā. Pārpalikumi no instrumentiem, mēraparātiem utt. Voltmetrs B3-38  tur maksāja pusotru latu (!). Žēl, ka nepaņēmos kādu AF  ģeneratoru restaurējamo uztvērēju skaņošanai; vecais Г4-18А vēl nebija  nosprādzis. VEFa slavenās asknaibles un "kreisos" spirālurbjus tāpat  neiepirku ar rezervi. Pat "Kompresoram" Brasā bija veikaliņš ar  interesantām lietiņām. Pagrābu sauju adatvīļu, ko joprojām lietoju. Otrpus sliedēm - "Autoelektropribors" - joprojām lietoju viņu kastītes un šūblādītes sīkumu glabāšanai. Kad  likvidēja gramofonu ražotni Barona ielā, nopirku tur kaudzi vinila testplašu -  pietika pašam un draugiem. Bet "pasaules godība paiet" un viss izsīkst.  Laikam _Popovenes_ drupās Kurzemes prospektā ko andelē; šajā gadsimtā neesmu tur bijis...

----------


## tornislv

Tur tagad andelē uz vella paraušanu - milzu izmēru Prizma ieperinājusies.

----------


## nezinīc

Gribētu kaut nedēļu astoņesmitajos padzīvot..  ::

----------


## JDat

> Gribētu kaut nedēļu astoņesmitajos padzīvot..


 Tiešām?

----------


## AndrisZ

Ja labi pameklē, tādu noskaņu arī šodien var šur tur atrast.  ::

----------


## kaspich

gadaa 95..98. pabiju Radiotehnikas garantijas darbniicas noliktavaa. tas bija laiks, kad paaris taa depa darbinieku Latgaliitee SIA [kreisaa puse, aizmugure] masveidaa tirgoja visu Radiotehnikas kraajumu leiputriju. nepaarspileejot - plaukti liidz 3m augstumam piebaazti pilni ar visu ko tajaa laikaa razhoja. man vajadzeeja AC sinhronos motorus, ko kaut kaados Aarijas [skjiet] platiniekos izmantoja. taadi tur bija daudzas kastes. katraa zinjaa, apjomi [ar braakjiem] bija paredzeeti vai 'paredzeeti' nenormaali.
bet, var jau buut, ka tas bija tikai normaali.
atceos, kaa muusu platiniekus vienreiz tirgoja [pretii RLC bija ienaakushies]. A 102, skjiet. peec iesleegshanas [nepaarspiileejot] stradaaja kaads.. katrs 5. tad iisaa apkopiite [siksninja, iespershana] - katrs otrais sak kaut ko puksteet. pirceeju rinda, vechi gatavi kauties un njemt, ko dod. braakju kaudze kraajaas pie galda. kad bija kaadi 20 gab. sakraajushies, saaka tos stiept uz noliktavu..

----------


## Isegrim

Par laimi, nebija pārāk daudz tādu, kam "komunaļņiku" prieki "sociaļističeskoje obščežitije" formā jābauda. Bet tik parasta parādība kā pārtikas meklēšana mistkastēs gan nebija vērojama.

----------


## Isegrim

> AC sinhronos motorus, ko kaut kaados Aarijas [skjiet] platiniekos izmantoja. A 102, skjiet. peec iesleegshanas [nepaarspiileejot] stradaaja kaads.. katrs 5. tad iisaa apkopiite [siksninja, iespershana]


 A-102 jau bija _direct drive_. Sinhronie TCK ar _belt drive_ parādījās agrāk, šķiet iekš _epu-82_.

----------


## heinrx

> Par laimi, nebija pārāk daudz tādu, kam "komunaļņiku" prieki "sociaļističeskoje obščežitije" formā jābauda. Bet tik parasta parādība kā pārtikas meklēšana mistkastēs gan nebija vērojama.


 maz es atceros no tiem laikiem(pārāk jauns vēl biju),bet nu to ka bija kas diedelēja un ēdnīcās gaidīja lai varētu piebeigt to kas kādam pie sirds negāja gan atceros.Man no mazpilsētas uz lielo Rīgu aizbraukušam puišelim tas gan bija kas jauns,provincē kaut ko tādu nebiju novērojis :: Vienīgā atšķirība ka tagad bomžo ne tikai slinkuma dēļ,vairāk jau laikam trūkuma spiesti.

----------


## tornislv

> Par laimi, nebija pārāk daudz tādu, kam "komunaļņiku" prieki "sociaļističeskoje obščežitije" formā jābauda. Bet tik parasta parādība kā pārtikas meklēšana mistkastēs gan nebija vērojama.


 1) Rīgas centrā, nepārspīlēšu, 90% dzīvokļu pirmskara mājās bija komunālie. Nu kuram pēc padomju standarta pienāktos 8-9 istabas?
Pats pavadīju tādā visus labākos gadus un lielākā daļa centra čomu arī. Man pat dzīvoklī bija vietējā slapjā lieta, jau 90tajos, 3x sēdējis vecis savu veceni delīrijā nomiedza.
2) Isegrim, laikam uz tirgu negāji, pie gaļas paviljona, u.t.t. Tur rakņājās arī septiņdesmitajos...

----------


## Melvins

Veči...
Piedirsāt Jūs šeit visu ar savām atmiņām.
Pamostieties.
Radiotehnikas (vai inženierijas) industrija LV ir mirusi - uz neatgriešanos...
/man pa ausu galam gan saka - ka tūlīt būs.../.
Laptopus neremontēs, vien mainīs veselus blokus - Veterāni, *Wake Up!
*Jensenu žēl... Norakāt  ::  paši, ar sevi.
ps: btw - pats esmu radioinženieris, ar RTU izglītību. Bet no mācītā neatceros absolūti neko... Mani būtu jāpamāca, kā defektu verķim atrast  :: 
Un nekaunos. Dzīve ir Tāda, kā Ir.

----------


## tornislv

Lampiņu mainīt sauc sertificētu elektriķi, krānam sietiņu - santehniķi, arodbiedrības biedru?
Industrija - jā, varbūt, bet talantīgu cilvēku vēl pietiek.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> btw - pats esmu radioinženieris, ar RTU izglītību. Bet no mācītā neatceros absolūti neko... Mani būtu jāpamāca, kā defektu verķim atrast 
> Un nekaunos


 Nu, bļ@... Laikam krieviem taisnība - *Р*ижский *П*итовник *И*диотов...
BTW - *inženierim* ir jārada jaunas konstrukcijas, nevis jānodarbojas defektu meklēšanu. Un *visu mūžu* (vismaz līdz aiziešanai pensijā) *jāmācās*. Citādi viņš nav cienīgs par tādu saukties.

----------


## kaspich

> Veči...
> Piedirsāt Jūs šeit visu ar savām atmiņām.
> Pamostieties.
> Radiotehnikas (vai inženierijas) industrija LV ir mirusi - uz neatgriešanos...
> /man pa ausu galam gan saka - ka tūlīt būs.../.
> Laptopus neremontēs, vien mainīs veselus blokus - Veterāni, *Wake Up!
> *Jensenu žēl... Norakāt  paši, ar sevi.
> ps: btw - pats esmu radioinženieris, ar RTU izglītību. Bet no mācītā neatceros absolūti neko... Mani būtu jāpamāca, kā defektu verķim atrast 
> Un nekaunos. Dzīve ir Tāda, kā Ir.


 Melvin, moska Tu esi forsh choms, bet nu.. luudzu, paklusee par lietaam, par kuraam Tev nav NE MAZAAKAAS sajeegas.
jaa, shodien nav vairs milzu zavodu, kas stancee neaptverama apjoma suudus. bet, varu Tevi apbeedinaat - ne radiotehnikas, ne inzhenierijas nozare NAV mirusi. un cilveeki [reaalaa tirgus apstaakjos] straadaa pasaules liimenii [lidzveertiigi].
vnk gana aizskarosha shaada - cilveeku no malas, neko nejeedzoshu, gaudoshana. 
luuk, pats no maaciitaa nerubii neko, bet - citus gatavs nolikt tajaa pashaa chupinjaa - sak, nekas ne no viena vairs nav. visi esam luuzeri.
nee, Gjirt, visi NEESAM luuzeri. 
ir cilveki, kas izstraadaa. ir cilveki, kas razho.

----------


## sparns

Elektronika veido ļoti būtisku Latvijas IKP daļu, ar kārtu 5%, man šķiet.

----------


## tbzg

ja par tēmu, tad pats arī šito biju elektronikas būšanu aizmirsis (drusku ņēmos pirms 15 gadiem) un atradu diezgan labu grāmateli iesācējiem angliski - http://www.makershed.com/product_p/9780596153748.htm
Ir atrodama arī pareizajos tīklos pdf formātā  ::

----------


## Melvins

Nu labi.
'Čaklo roku' atmiņas  ::  pats jau arī tur pat vien piestaigāju...
Pirku kaut kādus brāķīgus MP-7301-STEREO maģīšus (bija tādi, ar atvilktnēm) - paķīlēju + bliezu augšā ar 100% uzcenojumu, kā jaunus (tikai bez čeka).

Labprāt daudziem uzsauktu kādu nervu tējiņu  :: 
Jo ne pret vienu mani pers. izteicieni nebija vērsti, un pat ne domāti.

Mans komentārs radās absolūti Brīvajā laikā, bezdarbībā dirnot pie datora, ar karstvīna glāzi rokā + izlasot visas šīs 13lpp, brīvā režīmā.
Tukšgaita.

Peace!  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Patiesībā, tas sāk tracināt arvien vairāk... Torņa pieminētais - lampiņu nomainīt vajag sertificētu elektriķi, naglu sienā iedzīt (gleznu pakārt - protams, eirosertificētu, kuru gleznojis arodbiedrības biedrs) - sertificētu naglu lineārās pārvietošanas inženieri. U.t.t.

----------


## kaspich

mani gan netracina pats fakts par specializeeshanos, ja vien shis 'speciaalists' ko sajeedz.
mees varetu veikt eksperimentu: 
cik no elektronikas fakja beidzeejiem kaut kam der? 
nu, piemeeram, spej straadaat kaa:
elektronikas/elektrikas produktu konceptu izstraadaataaji;
sheemutehnikas, PCB izstraadataaji;
elementu baazes izstraadataji, optimizetaji, pasuutiijumu izstraade;
testeeshana, optimizeshana, attistiishana, u.t.t.
it kaa plash spektrs, bet shiis ir lietas, kas buutu jaadara AUGSTAKAAS maaciibu iestaades absolventam. ibo profenju beidzeju un kursu kontingents peec videnes  - tie varetu veikt manuaalo montaazhu, apkalpot automatizaacijas robotus, seedeet pie konveijeriem.
es atljaushos teikt, ka 90% sho RTU u.c. beidzeeju 555 multivibratora sheemu [bez paliigliidzekljiem] saziimeet nespees.
un 99% nemaz nav veerts meegjinaat testeet augstaakmineetajam. bet, ja akads uzskata preteji [no tikko beigushajiem] - var pieteikties  :: 
un shaads liimenis [kopaa ar ambiicijaam] kaitina gna. liidz baltkveelei.
tajaa pashaa laikaa ir daudz aizsaavju, kas saka - maigaak vajag. nu, nesaki cilveekam, ka vinjs ir nejeega. ko tad teikt?  :: 
cilveeks par nodoklju [arii manu] naudu neko nav apguvis, ja nu vieniigi nekaunibu  :: 
sore par monologu.

----------


## Jurkins

Hmm, nu es nezinu, vai tā ir specializēšanās. Es domāju pārspīlēto piemēru par lampiņu. Es te saredzu vēl vienu lietu - ja tiek izdomāta un uzražota tāda lampiņa, kuras nomaiņai vajag sertificētu speciālistu, tad visus tos izgudrotājus vajag "močiķ v sortjire". Tad mēs drīz nonāksim pie situācijas, kad izņemt ļoti īpašo lampiņu no ļoti īpašā iepakojuma varēs tikai īpašā lampiņu izpakotāja sertifikāta īpašnieks, padot lampiņu īpašajam skrūvētājam varēs tikai īpašais speciāli apmācītais lampiņas padevējs (ar sertifikātu).

----------


## zzz

Najezdi shajaa teemaa tikai sataisiiti uz 6. klases skolnieku, kursh piedevaam dziivo taalu no Riigas.

Paarcentaas darbaudzinaataaji (nu i nervus arii salaapiit vajag, ja ir pretenzijas buut par skolmeistariem)  


Attieciibaa par breecieniem par liimeni un baltkveeleem - kaspicham joprojaam ir iespeeja meegjinaat tureet vaardu un izklaastiit CPU konstrueeshanas konkursa nosaciijumus, kur shis soliijaas balvu fondu sponsoreet.

Ja shis ir cieshi paarliecinaats, ka vispakaart neviens neko nerubii, tad tachu shis pat nemaz neriskee tur kaut ko pazaudeet.

----------


## Jurkins

Nē, nu skaidrs - citi laiki, citi tikumi. Tagad moderni ir saķērnēt TIP ar trim LEDiem un jūtūbē iekšā - vau, cik es kruts džeks esmu, visas meičas manējās, man mirgo... Diemžēl (patiešām, diemžēl) skolniekam negribās palasīt grāmatiņas.

----------


## kaspich

es atvainojos, bet es nemaniju NEVIENU no shiem 6.klases skolnieku aizstaaviju veertiigiem postiem par teemu. NEVIENU.
attieciigi, versijas ir 2:
a) shie aizstaavji nerubii neko no shii 1 tranzistora sleeguma
b) shie aizstaavji ir TUKSMULDETAAJI. ibo njaudeet, vaideet, njurdeet, muldeet ir gatavi, bet par teemu runaat, REAALI palidzeet chomam - NAV speejiigi.

veel vairaak, es atljaushos teikt: no sheit paarmetumus ieguvushajiem 1 tomeer sheemu saziimeeja, elementus pareekjinaaja [15min veltija+15 skeneeshana], otrs sheemu paarziimeeja, 3. elementus sagaadaja un nodeva.
savukaart, taisnibas ciiniitaaji KAA PARSTI tikai njerkst.
moska jums tomeer kaadaa anoniimo onaanistu vai gaudiiloo peleeko latvieshu forumaa veiksies vairaak?

----------


## Didzis

nNu nav tik vienkārši ar tiem sertificētajiem speciālistiem. Tiko klasesbiedrenei bodē skursteņslauķis skursteni tīriija. Es šai prasu, cik tad smaksāja- 30Ls. Saku, ko Tu āksties tam skurstenim tak viena cuka un darbs desmit minūtēm- varu iztīrīt padraugam. Šī man atbild, vai es varot uzlikt parakstu un zīmogu uz papīriem, ka esmu sertificēts amatnieku kameras biedrs un drīkstu vispār tādus darbus veikt. Uzņēmumam vajag "stiprus papīrus", ka darbus veicis specialist. Piemērs nebija par elektroniku vai elektrību, bet nu idejas pēc. Pie mums jau vēl nav tik traki bet gan jau stulbā jevropa ar savām direktīvām piespiedīs mājā lampiņas skrūvēt sertificetam elektriķim, krānam blīvītes mainīt sertificetam santehniķim, un autiņam eļļu mainīt autorizetā servisā. Citādāk nevarēsi apdrošināt ne māju, ne mašīnu. Vienkārši sistēma spiež uz to lai cilvēks nemaz necenstos pats "lampiņu skrūvēt". 
Par to izglītību gan var par 100% piekrist kaspicham. Nafig iet mācīties elektroniku, ja par to nav pilnīgi nekādas intereses? Beigās ir iženiera diploms, prot izrēķināt augstākās matemātikas sarežģītus uzdevumus, bet 555 taimeri dzīvē nav redzejis un aiz kura gala lodāmuru tura nezin.

----------


## zzz

6. klasiite, Jurkin. Ne chalim fizika bijusi, ne algebra, ne arii pagaidaam veel kaadi jeedziigi domaashanas pamati ielikti.

Ja arii peec paaris gadiem uzlabojumu nebuus, tad vareesiet aureet. Pashlaik par agru juusu sveetais pedagogjiskais sashutums.

----------


## kaspich

pag, zzz, choms plaatijaas, ka esot 3 kanaalu gaismeni PATS salodejis, visu sadarijis [kaut redzams bija, ka svesha plate, detaljas, u.t.t.]. pats visu laiku platiijaas. paris nedelju laikaa nesaprata NEKO. pat pretestiibu sleegumu, vot - kaa tukshaa spainii. pat nespeeja apjegt, kuru no 3 Tornja linkiem izveeleties. nu, cik tad var?
vinjsh 5 reiz teica - es VISU sapratu, un turpinaaja gvelzt..totaalu dumumu. un lieliities. es neredzeeju ne VEELMI ko apguut, ne SPEJAS ko apguut. tikai tukshu LIELIISHANOS. mans veerteejums - shobriid tur lietaskoks NAV. vieniigais, kas var maniit manu attieksmi - choma RADIKAALA attieksmes mainja. arguments - nav no Riigas.. un? kaadaa sakariibaa? tagad Sigulda ir MILJONS reizhu lielaakas iespeejas kaa Riigaa pirms 20 gadiem..

----------


## Jurkins

OK, zzz, varētu pat Tev zināmā mērā piekrist. Tu jau pateici - "ne kādi jēdzīgi domāšanas pamati ielikti". Nez vai tagad 6. klasē darbmācība ir? Ja čalim būs spēks pretoties sistēmai (lasīt grāmatiņas), tad..., ja nē, tad sanāks ideāls patērētājs.
Un Kaspicham arī taisnība - tagad iespējas Gaigalavā ir nesalīdzināmi lielākas kā pirms 20 gadiem Rīgā.

----------


## zzz

> es atvainojos, bet es nemaniju NEVIENU no shiem 6.klases skolnieku aizstaaviju veertiigiem postiem par teemu.


 kaspich, tev vaaji pieskjilj?  ::  Es neuzskatu ka ir veerts meegjinaat 6. klases skolniekam distancionaali ieboreet tranzistoru sheemu teorijas pamatus, piedevaam ja juus, kaktu paidagogi, vinjam neko arii nemaaciijaat, tikai pasuutiijaat lasiit graamatas. Nu neizlasiija vinsh vai nesaprata pats saviem speekiem.  Un kas taalaak? Paidagogiem psihoze un baltkveeles histeerija.

Ibitiitmatos, didaktiskais sasniegums.  ::

----------


## zzz

> pag, zzz, choms plaatijaas, ka esot 3 kanaalu gaismeni PATS salodejis, visu sadarijis [kaut redzams bija, ka svesha plate, detaljas, u.t.t.]. pats visu laiku platiijaas


 
Nu ja, nu ja. Es sheitan maniiju vienu personu, kas plaatiijaas ar balvu fonda soliijumiem CPU konstrueeshanas pasaakumam. Tu, kaspich, to personu neesi gadiijumaa sastapis?

Prasiit atbildiibu no sestklasnieka, ja pats hmm, hmm...

----------


## tornislv

Nē nu... es pieņemu. Savulaik mēs vasarā ar vecākiem kolēģiem rušinājāmies pa smiltīm, jūrmalā, es 5 klasē, kolēģi ap 9to  :: 
Man mācīja elektroniku:
ņemam strautiņu, uztaisam dīķi, no dīķa maza strūkliņa - STRĀVA!
aizberam strūkliņas ceļu pa pusei ciet - tek 2x mazāk - strāva mazāka TEK, jo ir PRETESTĪBA! Tātad jo lielāks rezistors (vairāk smilšu saberam), jo mazāka strāva.
aizberam pavisam izteci no dīķa ciet - uzkrājas kaut kas. KONDENSATORS. Kas rodas vienā pusē - daudz ūdens, otrā - maz. Potenciālu starpība. Jo vairāk ūdens, jo lielāka starpība, ibo spriegums. Nuun tad notiek caursite, u.t.t.
Labi, TĀ nav fizika, bet kā strādā shēmas elementi, sākumā lineārie, tā var iemācīt par otrklasniekam.
Nav jau visiem kvantu mehānika un elektrodinamika kā pirmie jāapgūst (tie bija gan murgaini priekšmeti, cik atceros! )

Bet cepiens jau par to, ka lielākā daļa šobrīd ir bez nekādas intereses mācīties, nemāk mācīties, ir slinki un neuzdod jautājumus. Visas gudrības kā iegūglēt kaut ko tipa "pimpmyšrott ar daudzdaudzlediem" un tad kliegt, ka nesaprot, kā kas strādā. Sistēmas nav. Detektora uztvērējus vairs netaisa cilvēki, visiem uzreiz ampu uz 200W. Mazāki neskaitās.  :: 

Es atceros, kā čurāju karstūdeni, kad pie kaut kāda vizlas C pietirināju uz Liepājas kafijas bundžas uztītu spoli un austiņā aiz D2 sadzirdēju Majaku vai ko tml. IT WORKS!!! Tas bija tipa nu tikpat kruti kā NLO ieraudzīt!  ::

----------


## kaspich

zzz, Tu gribi naudu izcelt?
Tu tak lielijies, ka 4ciparu skaitljus meenesii pelnot. tad labaak buutu paliidzeejis [ar graamatu, ar savu bezgala veertiigo laiku, ar kaadu detalju] shaadam 6klasniekam. nevis 'nav veerts..'.
savu attieksmi 'kompetitori' paraadiija tam [cpu teemai] veltiitaa teemaa. es vairaak liidz taadiem pokemonsmiem nenolaidiishos.
es saprotu, ka Tev deretu nosaciijumi: pusotrs gads, 100 videejas integraacijas, sram, nekaada komandsisteema, neierobezhoti paliigresursi. man tas nav interesanti.
taapeec - turpini meegjinaat naudu pelnit savaa darbaa.

----------


## zzz

Vo, Torni. Tur jau taa atskjiriiba - tev MAACIIJA, raadiija, staastiija. Nevis iesvieda ar  paaris graamatinjaam un duj, peec needeeljas atprasiisim. Neatbildeesi - ar matjukiem apliksim. 


Detektoruztveereeji.. Nav vairs uz shiem ko uztvert muusdienaas. Abet, ja beerns lipina kopaa apmeeram tikpat kompliceetu veidojumu - gaismeni no tipa un lediem, tad ir pedagogjiskais sashutums, ka nav pietiekami zinaatniski.

----------


## kaspich

es, aciimredzot, esmu citplaneetietis. man NEVIENS nemaaciija. es pats maacijos. jo INTERESEEJA. un domaaju, ka DAUDZI [vismaz paariis labus specus zinu], kas arii PASHI maaciijaas.

----------


## zzz

> zzz, Tu gribi naudu izcelt?


 Pfuuu, kaspich, tu fundamentaali kljuudies (vajadziigas man taas tavas kapeikas  ::  ). Es gribu, lai kaspich atbild par saviem vaardiem. Nu abet par balvu priekshlikums - vinneeshanas gadiijumaa taa netiek izmaksaata vineetaajam, bet tiek oficiaali ziedota kaadam labdariigam pasaakumam, kuru izveelas vinneetaajs.  Uz shaadiem nosaciijumiem iet taa lieta? 

>es saprotu, ka Tev deretu nosaciijumi: pusotrs gads, 100 videejas integraacijas, sram, nekaada komandsisteema, neierobezhoti paliigresursi. man tas nav interesanti.

>nekaada komandsisteema,

Zdraastje. Nekad neesmu to teicis.

>neierobezhoti paliigresursi.

Arii diivains apgalvojums. Runa bija par ps/2 klavieri un apmeeram televizoru kaa displeju. Kur tur neierobezhotiiba? 


>man tas nav interesanti.

Okei, klaasti valjaa sapraatiigu priekshlikumu no tavas puses. Tavi saakotneejie sashutumi bija par Eisenmanna kompiiti un vareeja padomaat ka tu gribi shaa klonu uzraadiitu. Tas savukaart nav interesanti no konstrueeshanas viedoklja, jo ir pakaljdarinaajums cita subjekta izdariitajam.

----------


## kaspich

zzz - kad es runaaju par teemu, mani lepni izbanoja, noraadot vietu. piedod, es vairaak pie shii konkursa neatgrieziishos. ja arii Tev ir sashutums par shiis teemas virziibu, luudzu - veersies pie vortaala vadiibas. es meegjinaaju temu [no]skaidrot - nesanaaca. vairaak nav energjijas/velmes/intereses ciiniities. jaa, es biju gatavs organizeet, atveelet naudinjas [kaut man taas toch no gaisa nekriit], bet - vortaals paraadiija attieksmi.

----------


## zzz

> es, aciimredzot, esmu citplaneetietis. man NEVIENS nemaaciija.


 
Neklapee, kaspich, ar taviem agraakajiem staastinjiem kaa tu piecas reizes nedeeljaa gaaji tuseet uz pulcinju un traljalja. Pulcinsh dziivajaa ir  visai cita lieta kaa distancionaali matjuki interneta forumaa no drusku nestabiiliem onkuljiem.

----------


## zzz

> zzz - kad es runaaju par teemu, mani lepni izbanoja, noraadot vietu. piedod, es vairaak pie shii konkursa neatgrieziishos. ja arii Tev ir sashutums par shiis teemas virziibu, luudzu - veersies pie vortaala vadiibas. es meegjinaaju temu [no]skaidrot - nesanaaca. vairaak nav energjijas/velmes/intereses ciiniities. jaa, es biju gatavs organizeet, atveelet naudinjas [kaut man taas toch no gaisa nekriit], bet - vortaals paraadiija attieksmi.


 Nu ja sashutums un apbizhojums taisni uz sho forumu, valjai, organizee citur. Robotika.lv piemeeram vai transformators.lv

Ar to tu veel smalki atriebsies elfas forumam, celjot konkurentu reitingu.

Nosachkot pavisam gan nebuus smuki.

----------


## kaspich

> Neklapee, kaspich, ar taviem agraakajiem staastinjiem kaa tu piecas reizes nedeeljaa gaaji tuseet uz pulcinju un traljalja. Pulcinsh dziivajaa ir  visai cita lieta kaa distancionaali matjuki interneta forumaa no drusku nestabiiliem onkuljiem.


 uz pulcinju es gaaju.. bisku citaa stadijaa. ar domu - satikt domu/intereshu biedrus, pabaudiit atmosfeeru. viss klapee. tur bija viens cilveeks [Aigars - vadiitajs], ar kuru apspriedaamies kaa tagad, piemeeram, ar Jurkinu. nepin visu kopaa  :: 

p.s. par atriebshanos nesapratu.. par konkurentiem veel vairaak  :: 
aa, nee, sapratu. nu, ko/kur dariit, es izveleshos pats. bet, paldies par veertiigajiem padomiem  ::

----------


## zzz

> uz pulcinju es gaaju.. bisku citaa stadijaa.


 Nu un kaa, tad kad biji Jensija saprashanas stadijaa, tev biezhi uzbrauca nikni onkulji no malas, lai taa maaciishanaas labaak ietu? Nea, maaciijies pats kaadaa atrumaa jau nu gaaja. 

Par to arii runa, nav liela jeega meegjinaat vinju chakareet ar juusu pashreizeejaam metodeem.

----------


## tornislv

Nu tad uz priekšu, zzzDripezzzMakarenko, Pedagoģiskā poēma Tev rokā, un uz Siguldu. Kritikants, ibio.

----------


## kaspich

veciit, taa pilsonja stadijaa es kraaju siiceni, lai kadu plati kaut kur dabuutu, no kuras detaljas izlodeet. un, ja kads onkulis man dotu linkus, cits dotu detaljas, vai ziimeetu shemas - es no laimes nomirtu. nee, muldu. es izlaistos kaa muusdienu paaudze, kuriem nav nekadu probleemu nolamat skolotaju, pasuutiit nah fizkultuuras attistiitaaju, bet saukt paligaa vecaakus katru reizi, kad kaads ne taa ko pateica. zini, agraak bija apziimejums: memmesdelinjsh. memljaks.

----------


## zzz

Nu i Jensijs savaa stadijaa taisiija tur kaut kaadus niekus ar lediem par siiceni. Onkulji izpauda dzilju sashutumu, ka nav pietiekoshi izsmeljosha teoreetiskaa pamatojuma.

Detaljas cik noprotu Jensijam tagad iedeva ne divi galvenie pedagogi, bet simistors no malas.

----------


## zzz

> Nu tad uz priekšu, zzzDripezzzMakarenko, Pedagoģiskā poēma Tev rokā, un uz Siguldu. Kritikants, ibio.


 torni, torni, tev atkal vaaji ar nerviem.  ::

----------


## kaspich

zzz, nu Tu dostal, kaa zobu saapes. nu, ko Tu veelies? staaties intiimaas attiecibaas? pazhelot puiku? sakt vinju maaciit? patiit laiku atpakalj? izdaliit detaljas? pats pamaciities elektroniku? ko tad?

----------


## Melvins

Vīri...
nevajag kašķēties.

Vienkārši nupat jau - tas viss absolūti nelāgi izskatās.
Cienu kaspich. Cienu tornislv. (nē nu... Nopietni).
Nevajag ēsties 1-nā no nedaudzajiem radiotehniķu forumiem. Tāpat šādu nav daudz (tāpat, kā Labu radiotehniķu - btw, sevi pie tādiem nepieskaitu).
Miers ar To Jensenu, lai viņš mierīgi aug savā Siguldā. Nav šie nervi tā vērti.

----------


## zzz

E, kaspich, taa ir vienkaarshi juusu lielaa eksperimenta lielo rezultaatu analiize.

Piemeeram, vai abi peda...err..gogi uzskata, ka ar savaam izdariibaam ir sasniegushi veelamo meerkji?

Un vai shameejo maaciishanas metodes neprasaas peec izmainjaam.

Ljoti ilustratiivi ir paskjirt sho teemu no saakuma un atrast vietu, kur un kaadeelj taa nogaaja no sliedeem uz sviestu.

Nu un maza pieziime, kaspic - ja tu vienaa postaa raksti ka no atbildiibas par konkursu un bazaaru nosachkoji dveeseliskas traumas un  paardziivojumu deelj, ko tev sagaadaaja foruma vadiibas nedelikaataa attieksme, tad nav ieteicams turpat drusku taalaak aureet par memljakiem. To var ne taa saprast.  ::

----------


## UGBUGB

Varu piedāvāt alternatīvu, kā pārbaudīt pedagoģiskās metodes.

Distancēta interese par elektorniku ir jau sen, bet tikai nesen ir sanācis saņemties un vispār sākt kautko apgūt. Pašlaik zināšanas praktiski ir gandrīz vienādas ar 0 ( pāris izlasītu gramatiņu a la "Electronics for Dummies" līmenī )

6. klasē neeju un arī detaļas man izsniegt nebūs nepieciešamības - bet vienīgais, nāksies rēķināties, ka tas ievilksies uz ļoti ilgu laiku, jo brīvā laika, kuru varētu atvēlēt arī īpaši daudz nav.

----------


## UGBUGB

Ja darbaudzinātāji piekrīt - būtu labi, ja tiktu atjaunoti linki uz grāmatām  ::

----------


## RobinDAB

Sorry, kautkā aizķēra:



> E, kaspich, taa ir vienkaarshi juusu lielaa eksperimenta lielo rezultaatu analiize.
> Piemeeram, vai abi peda...err..gogi uzskata, ka ar savaam izdariibaam ir sasniegushi veelamo meerkji?
> Un vai shameejo maaciishanas metodes neprasaas peec izmainjaam.
> Ljoti ilustratiivi ir paskjirt sho teemu no saakuma un atrast vietu, kur un kaadeelj taa nogaaja no sliedeem uz sviestu.


 Pietiek ar vienu šito tekstu:



> pilniigas un galiigas dumibas.
> rosinu taalaak neciities un afftaru uz gadiem 5 likt mieru shai nodarbei.
> piedod, puis, Tavas smadzenes straadaa vaaji [atljausos salidzinaat ar saveejaam tajaa vecumaa]. nemocies. nemini. tas ir nozheelojami.


 Komentārus laikam tālāk nevajag.
OK, nav iebildumu, ja tiek braukts augumā tēvainim ar vismaz vidusskolas atestātu. Bet šitais jau nu izteikti ir perebors.
Sorry, Kaspič, šai brīdī var tikai pievienoties zzz viedoklim par dažu personāžu dvēseles sīkumu, lieluma māniju un pontiem.  Oma likuma trenkātāju Mocarts, ibio...
-1.

PS - ja iet runa par tēmu "procis uz 74HC" - tur bija vēl viens teksts, ne nu gluži par skaitli ar 3 nullēm, bet gan tikai diezgan nožēlojamiem, bet visnotaļ reāliem 100 usd jaunajam censonim. Ar termiņu - Jaunais gads. Atļaujiet apliecināt plašai publikai vēlreiz, ka šis piedāvājums ir spēkā. Un Jaunais Gads strauji tuvojas. Tikai interesentu laikam naFF...  
 ::

----------


## Vikings

Vai tik tas nebija nākošais jaungads?..

----------


## kaspich

> Sorry, kautkā aizķēra:
> 
> Pietiek ar vienu šito tekstu:
> 
> Komentārus laikam tālāk nevajag.
> OK, nav iebildumu, ja tiek braukts augumā tēvainim ar vismaz vidusskolas atestātu. Bet šitais jau nu izteikti ir perebors.
> Sorry, Kaspič, šai brīdī var tikai pievienoties zzz viedoklim par dažu personāžu dvēseles sīkumu, lieluma māniju un pontiem.  Oma likuma trenkātāju Mocarts, ibio...
> -1.
> 
> PS - ja iet runa par tēmu "procis uz 74HC" - tur bija vēl viens teksts, ne nu gluži par skaitli ar 3 nullēm, bet gan tikai diezgan nožēlojamiem, bet visnotaļ reāliem 100 usd jaunajam censonim. Ar termiņu - Jaunais gads. Atļaujiet apliecināt plašai publikai vēlreiz, ka šis piedāvājums ir spēkā. Un Jaunais Gads strauji tuvojas. Tikai interesentu laikam naFF...


 oo, veel viens luuzers ierunaajaas.

1. tie, kas bija gatavi vispaar par kaut ko runaat, pieprasiija vismaz pusotru gadu. liidz ar to - par jauno gadu bisku neesi sapratis;
2. jaa, un? es ko ne taa pateicu? es cilveekam godiigi pateicu savu viedokli. kaapeec lai vinjsh mociitos, ja nevelk? vinjam ko, tagad plikjeet uz pleca? vinjsh mociisies, kaut ko daris, peec 5 gadiem sapratiis, ka nevelk [to,l kas tagad jau redzams]. un? dziive ir iisa, un nevajag dariit to, kas nesanaak, un peec buutiibas ne globaali interesee [iemesls ir klases meitenes], ne nepicieshams.
man Tavi apliecinaajumi ir pilnigi paraleeli. ibo Tu pats shaja jomaa esi LJOTi, LJOTI vaajsh. un neaudz.

----------


## JDat

JŪS visi vienreiz varētu beigt kasīties?

Vienu brīdi bija uzjautrinoši, bet nu jau paliek viens vienīgs dumums.

----------


## JDat

Ko JensijsCardTricks redz sapņos?

----------


## nezinīc

Un man te vien varen muļķīgs jautājums- ja shēmā ir dots kondensators un klāt rakstīts 100,0x25 vai tā kapicitātei jābūt 250pF?

Ja pareizi, tad kādēļ gan pie cita kondiķa taja pašā shēmā jāraksta 10,0x10? Nav vieglāk uzdrukāt 100pF?  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Kāpēc? Tā parasti apzīmē elektrolītkondensatorus. Šajā gadījumā 100 µF un 25 V darba spriegums vienam un 10  µF un 10 V otram.

----------


## kaspich

10 pitupienus, ibio.

1. maacaamies, kas ir E6, E12, u.t.t. elementu [nominaalu] rindas;
2. kad tas iemaaciits, maacaamies, kaa darbojas tranzistors

kad shis ir iemaacits, sapotam [ar kaartu], kur ir pF, kur uF.
kad to spejam saprast, saprotam, ka shajaa gadiijumaa 1. skaitlis ir uF [RU pieraksta stils], otrais ir V [max spriegums].

p.s. piedod, es nekaadi nespeeju saprast, kaa/kur Tev 250 un 100pF vareja sanaakt.. cik Tev tie gadi bija?  ::

----------


## nezinīc

Isegrim, paldies. Man jau bija aizdomas, ka pirmais skaitlis ir kapacitāte un otrais- darba spriegums, bet nebiju drošs tāpēc pārjautāju. Sākumā jau brīnījos, kāpēc pie 10 nav papildreizinātāja -3 vai -6, domāju, ka tur pēc Si sistēmas.  ::  Kauns par sevi  :: 

Man vispār liekas, ka cilvēks nekad nedzīvos pilnvērtīgu dzīvi nezinot, kā strādā tranzistors  ::

----------


## tornislv

Nezinīc apguvis toni _viegls sarkasms_. Tas labi.  ::

----------


## kaspich

veel neziniic saak apguut skolu - ielienot kadam dirsaa, ir ceriibas ne tikai izdziivot, bet pat tiiri labi dziivot  ::

----------


## nezinīc

pēc pieredzes runā?  ::

----------


## kaspich

nezini, neborzii  ::  maacies detaljas!  ::

----------


## ivog

> veel neziniic saak apguut skolu - ielienot kadam dirsaa, ir ceriibas ne tikai izdziivot, bet pat tiiri labi dziivot


 tev gan to gribētos... "skuju tev divi" (c) swh  ::

----------


## heinrx

vispār jau pat zinot kā strādā tranzistors ir par maz,es tāpatās nespēju iebraukt tajā shēmē ko te tornis ar kaspiču bij ielikuši,kaut nositiet ,bet nesajēdzu,kāda hu... dēļ tas tranis tur ir tādā slēgumā,pēc manas saprašanas viņš signālu pārvērš sprieguma kritumā izejā,kaut gan laikam jau fail.Bet nu īpaši nepārdzīvoju,sēžu un gaidu kad kāds to visu aprakstīs,gan jau ka kāds cits iesācējs to izkodīs un nenocietīsies nepalielījies ::

----------


## kaspich

taa sheeminja ir elementaara. tranis kopemitera sleegumaa, kuram ooc [negatiivaa atpakaljsaite] tiek organizeeta bisku netradicionaali - ar Rin un Rooc daliitaaju [rin ir R virknee ar ieejas klemmi, Rooc ir R no kolektora]. K=-Rooc/Rin. un viss.

----------


## nezinīc

> nezini, neborzii  maacies detaljas!


 To arī daru. līdz tranzistoram vēl dirst un peldēt, bet nu pa mazam- Oma likums slēgtā ķēdē un ķēdes posmā, virknes un paralēlie slēgumi utt. rezistora un kondensatora uzbūvi un nepieciešamību arī saprotu, tikai ar nomināliem (it īpaši RU shēmās ) jaucos. TĀPĒC JAU ARĪ jautāju forumos. Nu un sporta pēc +treniņam lodēšanai taisu vien' maz' štruntiņ.

----------


## tornislv

Tad jau jāieliek visi bloki, lai cilvēki tālāk šausminās par shēmu. Es laikam kaut kad sametīšu ātri uz maketplates pats, gribas pārbaudīt, cik laika man tas aizņems.  ::

----------


## Melvins

> To arī daru. līdz tranzistoram vēl dirst un peldēt, bet nu pa mazam- Oma likums slēgtā ķēdē un ķēdes posmā, virknes un paralēlie slēgumi utt. rezistora un kondensatora uzbūvi un nepieciešamību arī saprotu, tikai ar nomināliem (it īpaši RU shēmās ) jaucos. TĀPĒC JAU ARĪ jautāju forumos. Nu un sporta pēc +treniņam lodēšanai taisu vien' maz' štruntiņ.


 Nav nemaz tik sarežģīti, lai šo mega Brīnumu (Tranzistoru) izprastu  :: 
Ka viņam ir 3 izvadi - Tu zini?... Zini.
/sākumā aizmirstam par frekvenču raksturlīknēm utt - sākam ar vienkāršo/.

Shēmā uzzimētais priekšējais ievads ir verķis, ar kuru šo tranzistoru vada - vnk izpildījumā izsakoties, tur padod strāvu  :: 
Pāri Tev paliek 2 izvadi - tas ir kaut kas līdzīgs caurplūdei  :: 
Lielāku _bliezienu_ iedosi ievadā = lielāku caurplūdi iegūsi caur tranzistoru.
Tādā veidā notiek pastiprinājums = jaudas palielināšana  :: 

nezinīc - no manis piemērotā, vienkāršā apraksta... ir kaut nedaudz skaidrs?  :: 
Kas ir Tranzistors?

----------


## Melvins

ps: nezinīc, kā Tev ar angleni?... (jaunākie, zem 35 - jau parasti ENG valodā visas filmas 100% skatās).
Lūk šis! (saits zemāk) - nav pat mācību grāmata  ::  Izlasīsi visas šīs (kādas 5-6 rindkopas?), un varēsi patiešām Lepni teikt - ZINU!, kas ir Tranzistors.
ps: tur zemāk (4-5 rindkopa), ir divas sakarīgas sadaļas, kas palīdz šo visu izprast (apraksts ir pāris teikumos):
Transistor as a switch (kā slēdzis).
Transistor as a amplifier (kā pastiprinātājs).
/ar zilu iezīmētie teksta fragmenti - nospiežot uz tiem, nokļūsi tālāk uz šo terminu papildus paskaidrojumiem/.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transistor

----------


## Isegrim

Kas liedza Nezinītim Aisberga grāmatu "Tranzistors? Tas ir ļoti vienkārši!" latviešu valodā lasīt un kopā ar savu vārdabrāli tranzistoru iepazīt? Manuprāt, iesācējiem saprašanai labi izklāstīts.

----------


## nezinīc

> Nav nemaz tik sarežģīti, lai šo mega Brīnumu (Tranzistoru) izprastu 
> Ka viņam ir 3 izvadi - Tu zini?... Zini.
> /sākumā aizmirstam par frekvenču raksturlīknēm utt - sākam ar vienkāršo/.
> 
> Shēmā uzzimētais priekšējais ievads ir verķis, ar kuru šo tranzistoru vada - vnk izpildījumā izsakoties, tur padod strāvu 
> Pāri Tev paliek 2 izvadi - tas ir kaut kas līdzīgs caurplūdei 
> Lielāku _bliezienu_ iedosi ievadā = lielāku caurplūdi iegūsi caur tranzistoru.
> Tādā veidā notiek pastiprinājums = jaudas palielināšana 
> 
> ...


 Nu tik skaidrs man bija jau pusgadu atpakaļ. Es vienkārši tagad pats gribu padziļināti izmācīties viselementārākos elementus un likumus un tikai tad kaut ko sarežģītāku. Lai nav jāminstinās, domājot, kāpēc tur tajā shēma vajag tieši tik Omu rezisturu utt. utml. Tranzistoru padziļināti mācīšos kad būs pienācis laiks.

Shēmu nelikšu, savādāk man vēl vecie viedie onkuļi ar kliedzieniem un brēcieniem, ka shēma tupa un vispār to tik māku kā kopēt shēmas, atraus vēlmi mācīties.  ::  (pieļauju, ka tā notiks ar Jensiju)

----------


## kaspich

> ps: nezinīc, kā Tev ar angleni?... (jaunākie, zem 35 - jau parasti ENG valodā visas filmas 100% skatās).
> Lūk šis! (saits zemāk) - nav pat mācību grāmata  Izlasīsi visas šīs (kādas 5-6 rindkopas?), un varēsi patiešām Lepni teikt - ZINU!, kas ir Tranzistors.
> ps: tur zemāk (4-5 rindkopa), ir divas sakarīgas sadaļas, kas palīdz šo visu izprast (apraksts ir pāris teikumos):
> Transistor as a switch (kā slēdzis).
> Transistor as a amplifier (kā pastiprinātājs).
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transistor


 nu, ja cilveeks nezin, kas ir wiki, nemaak tajaa atrast sadalju par tranzistoru..
tad tur nekas nebuus.

sore, kaut kaa sviestaini izklausaas..

Melvin, man gribeetos teikt, ka shis forums pretendee uz bisku augstaaku liimeni kaa - izlasiiji wiki 6 rindkopas un lepni saka - zinu, aks ir tranzistors. bljac, nu te kaut kaads circus aizgaaja..

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

> Nu tik skaidrs man bija jau pusgadu atpakaļ. Es vienkārši tagad pats gribu padziļināti izmācīties viselementārākos elementus un likumus un tikai tad kaut ko sarežģītāku. Lai nav jāminstinās, domājot, kāpēc tur tajā shēma vajag tieši tik Omu rezisturu utt. utml. Tranzistoru padziļināti mācīšos kad būs pienācis laiks.
> 
> Shēmu nelikšu, savādāk man vēl vecie viedie onkuļi ar kliedzieniem un brēcieniem, ka shēma tupa un vispār to tik māku kā kopēt shēmas, atraus vēlmi mācīties.  (pieļauju, ka tā notiks ar Jensiju)


 par ātrumu nevar runāt te visp! jo man vins ir galīgi lēs un man vēl tagad aizejot pie fizikas skolotāja ir ļoti daudz jautājumu!  ::  Bet lai tew veicas! Man prieks ka manā vietā ir kāds cits jo es laikam esmu vnk nožēlojams! Uz priekšu lai tew izdodas!  ::

----------


## nezinīc

Un no grāmatām izmantoju Ģirta Egila Lagzdiņa "pamatkurss elektronikā" un Spektores konspektu materiālu mācībā. +vēl šādas tādas PDF un DJVU grāmatas, kuras man pasen boot'ā iedeva  ::

----------


## nezinīc

> par ātrumu nevar runāt te visp! jo man vins ir galīgi lēs un man vēl tagad aizejot pie fizikas skolotāja ir ļoti daudz jautājumu!  Bet lai tew veicas! Man prieks ka manā vietā ir kāds cits jo es laikam esmu vnk nožēlojams! Uz priekšu lai tew izdodas!


 un tu vienkārši padosies?

----------


## tornislv

> par ātrumu nevar runāt te visp! jo man vins ir galīgi lēns un man vēl tagad aizejot pie fizikas skolotāja ir ļoti daudz jautājumu!


 Nu redzi, tas labi. Es neteikšu, ka elektronikai tev ir par agru, bet labāk apgūsti pamatus, un tad jau būs iespēja tālāk kaut ko darīt. Protams, elektroniku nav viegli apgūt bez Oma likuma zināšanas...

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

> un tu vienkārši padosies?


 nē es vēl jo projām cenšos visu izprast un visam sekoju līdz! vnk cenšos tik daudz nekomentēt lai nebūtu nekādu pārmetumu!

----------


## tornislv

Nevajag komentēt, vajag jautājumus uzdot. Tikai ne stulbus  ::

----------


## Melvins

> Melvin, man gribeetos teikt, ka shis forums pretendee uz bisku augstaaku liimeni kaa - izlasiiji wiki 6 rindkopas un lepni saka - zinu, aks ir tranzistors. bljac, nu te kaut kaads circus aizgaaja...


 Piekrītu, ka pretendē uz augstāku līmeni - saku uzreiz, visus forumus neesmu lasījis.
Vnk ielūkojos šeit, un cilvēks (nezinīc) saka, ka vispār nezin, kā TAS darbojas?  :: 
Da nu... viņš tiek vadīts ar strāvu, rezultātā iegūstot Lielāku strāvu (vai caurplūdi). Galā tam tiek slēgts Lielāks (jaudīgāks) Tarnzistors, kurš atkal tiek vadīts ar strāvu (jau lielāku). Un varbūt pēc padsmit Tranzistoriem jau galā varam pieslēgt Tumbu (tpu ti!, skaļruni...).

Jāsāk jau ir ar vienkāršo  :: 
Shēmu slēgumi, atpakaļsaites utt. - tas VISS pēc tam.

----------


## ddff

Starp citu, es saaku ar ciparu tehniku- man taa likaas daudz piemeerotaaka iesaaceejam. Kaads generators uz AND elementiem, kaads trigeriitis, utt. Varbuut tas ir variants?

ddff

----------


## nezinīc

Un KĀDS ir stulbs jautājums...? vienkārši interesē.

----------


## Melvins

nezinic + Jensijs

Paņemam šo bildi:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Common_emitter.png

Vai ir skaidrs?, ko paveic C-In, R1 un R2 detaļas  :: 
Taču PRASIET!!!  ::  ja neziniet.

ps: nezinic, atvaino, tik ātri forumu nelasu - šis nebija domāts, kā stulbs jautājums.

----------


## Vikings

> un Spektores konspektu materiālu mācībā.


 Ehh, viņa bija sakarīgākā no visiem profesionālo priekšmetu pasniedzējiem RTK. RIP.

----------


## nezinīc

> nezinic + Jensijs
> 
> Paņemam šo bildi:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Common_emitter.png
> 
> Vai ir skaidrs?, ko paveic C-In, R1 un R2 detaļas 
> Taču PRASIET!!!  ja neziniet.
> 
> ps: nezinic, atvaino, tik ātri forumu nelasu - šis nebija domāts, kā stulbs jautājums.


 C stabilizē ienākošo spriegumu, R1 un R2 to samazina līdz vajadzīgajam tālākajā shēmā. (lūdzu nesist stipri)

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

Cin lai novērstu nevēlamās līdzstrāvas pulsācijas tā gadījumā nebija pa R1 R2 nav ne jausmas !

----------


## kaspich

FAIL par visaam 3 lietaam. nee, neviens jau nesit.

----------


## kaspich

> Cin lai novērstu nevēlamās līdzstrāvas pulsācijas tā gadījumā nebija pa R1 R2 nav ne jausmas !


 arii pilnigs FAIL. sore

----------


## nezinīc

Paskaidro, lūdzu!

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

Priekrītu tew! Kaspich kādreiz arī paskaidro nevis tikai ''norej''

----------


## nezinīc

Vēl piedāvāju variantu, ka R1 sadala V+ lai V+ un Vin būtu vienlīdzīgi..

----------


## kaspich

saaku rakstiit, bet..  shaads kopemitera slegums+ tieshi shaads prebiass tak ir plashi aprakstiits JEBkuraa graatinaja iesaacejiem. ne? ieskaitot katra elementa noziimi.

----------


## kaspich

> Vēl piedāvāju variantu, ka R1 sadala V+ lai V+ un Vin būtu vienlīdzīgi..


 FAIL. beidz mineet. lasi graamatinjaa!

----------


## Melvins

Atbilde uz nezinīc 01:11 postu (te ātri pieaug posti):

Absolūti nepareizi  :: 

1) Ko dara kondensators (C-In)? - viņš nelaiž cauri līdzstrāvu, BET, laiž cauri maiņstrāvu  ::  respektīvi, viņš atdala iepriekšējo kaskādi no nākošās, padod no iepr. kaskādes tikai maiņstrāvu (pieņemsim, skaņas viļņus - skaņu).
Līdz ar To ieejā saņemot tikai mainīgo komponenti.

Jebkuram Tranzistoram, kurš nekalpo kā prasts slēdzis (tam ir Tiristori, parasti) - ir... (nu kā lai labāk pasaka?) - ir atvēršanās slieksnis (spriegums, strāva). Lai šo Tranzistoru uzturētu patstāvīgā darba režīmā, viņa spriegums/strāva tiek uzturēta noteiktā _līmenī.
_2) tam kalpo R1 un R2 - pretestības  :: 
Piemēram, ja V+ ir 12V (viss ir iedomāti), un Tranzitoram šī _nulle_ ir 3V (piemēram), tad R1 būs vienāds ar 9kOm, un R2 - kādi 3kOm.
Bet tas vēl nav viss  ::  vēl bez sprieguma eksistē Tranzistoram nepieciešamā strāva... tik pat labi tie var būt, R1 -18kOm, un R2 - 6kOm.
Saskati sakritību?  ::  Tīrā matemātika taču...

Pēc analoģijas ar C-In, Tev noteikti vajadzētu uzminēt, kam kalpo C-Out  :: 
/vecais stāsts, lai atdalītu līdzstrāvu/.

ps: tikai nesaki man, ka Tu liksi 2 C-In un C-out virknē  :: 
Šī ir improvizēta shēma un diskusija.

----------


## kaspich

nu, par taam nulleem, un kohmiem Melvins ari iebrauca auzaas..
tiesahaam vairs netaa/nenetaa nav nevienas graamatinjas?

----------


## nezinīc

Nu lūk piemērs, kāpēc es nevēlos pāragri mācīties fakino tranzistoru. Es tikšu vēl ar diodi galā un drīz jau būs brīvlaiks, sākšu mācīties tranzistoru. Atkārtoju vēlreiz- negribu sasteigt. Līdz šim domāju, ka kondiķis tikai uzkrāj strāvu, to, ka atdala kaskādes un cauri laiž tikai maiņstrāvu, dzirdu pirmo reizi.

----------


## tornislv

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_emitter

Daži hinti:
fizikā eksistē strāva UN potenciālu starpība; Iemācieties skatīties uz shēmu un procesiem tajā no strāvas plūšanas, nevis sprieguma redzes punkta.
Tranzistors ir ietaise, kas tiek vadīta ar strāvu un *pastiprina strāvu*!
Tranzistors var būt ieslēgts tā, ka shēmas daļā izejā parādās pastiprināts spriegums (bet shēmas, ne tranzistora).
Kop-slēgumi.
Tā kā tranzistorā plūst strāva, tad neizbēgami kādā no kājām strāva būs kopēja ieejas un izejas ķēdēm. Kopemitera slēgumā - bāzes un kolektora strāvas kopīgi plūst caur emiteru.
Kā strādā tranzistors - nezinātniski: 
Tranzistoram ir parametrs beta - strāvas pastiprināšnas koeficients. Piemēram - 100. Tas nozīmē, ka bāzes strāvai izmainoties pa 1 mA, kolektora strāva - pa 100 mA, emitera - par ~101 mA (kopemitera slēgums, kopējās strāvas). Tagad pieņemam, ka tranzistoram , lai izmainītu ieejas I par 1 mA, spriegumam uz Bāzes jāmainās par 1 mV. Ja kolektora ķēdē būs ieslēgts, piemēram, 10 Omu rezistors, kādas sprieguma izmaiņas uz tā mēs novērosim? ( U = I*R , dU = dI * R attiecīgi)

----------


## kaspich

nu, bet tas tachu ir tikai logjiski. paskati graamatinjaa/wiki, kas ir kondensators. tad arii taps skaidrs, ka lidzstraavu tas nekaadi vadiit nevarees. savukaart, deelj taa, ka mainjstravas gadiijumaa regulaari tas ir/buutu jaapaarlaadee, tas paarveershas par pretestiibu ar komplekso Xc.. tas tak arii ievadlietaas ir rakstiits..

----------


## nezinīc

> nu, par taam nulleem, un kohmiem Melvins ari iebrauca auzaas..
> tiesahaam vairs netaa/nenetaa nav nevienas graamatinjas?


 Nu tupi lasīt grāmatiņas jau arī ir bezjēdzīgi, kaut as arī jāsaprot.  :: 

Iedod vēl kādu uzdevumu un avotu no kura mācīties, un mēģināšu atbildēt pareizi.  ::

----------


## tornislv

Atbildi uz manu jautājumu par dU uz kolektora pretestības!  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Nu tupi lasīt grāmatiņas jau arī ir bezjēdzīgi, kaut as arī jāsaprot. 
> 
> Iedod vēl kādu uzdevumu un avotu no kura mācīties, un mēģināšu atbildēt pareizi.


 pag, ir graamatinjas [nets, visaas valodas], ir detaljas [pociishi, tranzistorinji], ir kaads baroshanas avots..
ir LEIPUTRIJA. 
nu, ja nevar saprast, ja nevar salodeet 3 pociishus+1 trani un eksperimenteet, ja tad nevar saprast.. tad vechi, piedodiet.. tad jaadara kas cits. ir miljoniem profesiju. piemeeram, bokss. tur tranzistors nav jaasaprot. tieshi otraadi - macha laikaa, uzjautaa pretiniekam: kaada Ie pluudiis caur trani, ja Rb=10K? un, kameer vinjsh domaa, HRJAZJ, no kreisaas..

----------


## Melvins

> Nu lūk piemērs, kāpēc es nevēlos pāragri mācīties fakino tranzistoru. Es tikšu vēl ar diodi galā un drīz jau būs brīvlaiks, sākšu mācīties tranzistoru. Atkārtoju vēlreiz- negribu sasteigt. Līdz šim domāju, ka kondiķis tikai uzkrāj strāvu, to, ka atdala kaskādes un cauri laiž tikai maiņstrāvu, dzirdu pirmo reizi.


 Ir 2 veidu kondensatori - _parastie_ un elektrolīti  :: 
1) parastie atdala strāvu + laiž cauri noteiktas frekvences,
2) elektrolīti stabilizē līdzstrāvas pulsācijas - atkarībā no kapacitātes (tiem ir +/-, un ir noteikts darba spriegums).

Kā atšķirt? Elementāri  :: 
Elektrolītiem lielākoties masa būs pie zemes, un + gals kaut ko stabilizēs  :: 
Parastie C lielākoties kalpos kaut kur skaņas ķēdē, kā atdalošie (filtrācijas) elementi /nerunājam vēl par frekvencēm, par agru/.

Nekas tur traks nav - tikai roc!...

Kaspich, atvainojos - nepretendēju uz zin. darbu. Tīri matemātiski piemetu, + pateicu, ko R1 un R2 nozīme parastā emitera slēgumā.
Peace!! (reālas shēmas nerēķinu).

----------


## M_J

Tik tālu esam nonākuši, ka Jensijs jau baidās kaut ko jautāt, lai netiku nolamāts par nejēgu. Nu johaidī! Jensij nesāc vēl kompleksot par savu uztveres ātrunu. Paņem jebkuru fizikas mācību grāmatu un apskaties, kādā tempā šīs lietas tiek mācītas. Nu nevar to visu pāris vakaros apgūt. Tas ka te daži sakās esam visas tās lietas jau bērnudārzā apguvuši ..., lai tā būtu, kas tad suņam asti cels, ja pats necels. Ja par to, ar ko sākt, man bērnībā bija (un vēl tagad ir saglabāta) Borisova grāmata "Jaunais radioamatieris". Šķiet, ka arī šeit sadaļā pie vecām grāmatām tā ir atrodama. Nesaku ka būtu jāmācās pēc tās, tie tomēr ir pagājušā gadsimta 50-tie gadi, bet tā ir viegli uztverama un daudzas pamatlietas tajā ir izskaidrotas ļoti labi.

----------


## kaspich

> Ir 2 veidu kondensatori - _parastie_elektrolīti 
> 1) parastie atdala strāvu + laiž cauri noteiktas frekvences,
> 2) elektrolīti stabilizē līdzstrāvas pulsācijas - atkarībā no kapacitātes (tiem ir +/-, un ir noteikts darba spriegums).
> 
> Kā atšķirt? Elementāri 
> Elektrolītiem lielākoties masa būs pie zemes, un + gals kaut ko stabilizēs 
> Parastie C lielākoties kalpos kaut kur skaņas ķēdē, kā atdalošie (filtrācijas) elementi /nerunājam vēl par frekvencēm, par agru/.
> 
> Nekas tur traks nav - tikai roc!...
> ...


 
nu, shis gan ir pilniigi garaam. un pat ne smiekliigi.

----------


## kaspich

> Tik tālu esam nonākuši, ka Jensijs jau baidās kaut ko jautāt, lai netiku nolamāts par nejēgu. Nu johaidī! Jensij nesāc vēl kompleksot par savu uztveres ātrunu. Paņem jebkuru fizikas mācību grāmatu un apskaties, kādā tempā šīs lietas tiek mācītas. Nu nevar to visu pāris vakaros apgūt. Tas ka te daži sakās esam visas tās lietas jau bērnudārzā apguvuši ..., lai tā būtu, kas tad suņam asti cels, ja pats necels. Ja par to, ar ko sākt, man bērnībā bija (un vēl tagad ir saglabāta) Borisova grāmata "Jaunais radioamatieris". Šķiet, ka arī šeit sadaļā pie vecām grāmatām tā ir atrodama. Nesaku ka būtu jāmācās pēc tās, tie tomēr ir pagājušā gadsimta 50-tie gadi, bet tā ir viegli uztverama un daudzas pamatlietas tajā ir izskaidrotas ļoti labi.


 un kur probleema? noskenee taas paaris lapas par tranzistoru no taas savas gramatas, ieliec te. bet nee - HU^ kaut 1min kaadam veltiis, tikai atnaak un njaud.

----------


## tornislv

mwah, un es domāju, kāpēc man te viens amps līdzstrāvu nelaiž cauri. Tam ieejā elektrolītiskais C, un visas līdzstrāvas pulsācijas nostabilizējas. Tikai, vot, *masa* tam pie *zemes* nav. Ko nu? Faktiski pat *masas* tam nekādas nav, nu, puse grama varbūt.

----------


## Melvins

Nu...
C'monn.
Es POP-variantus aprakstīju  :: 
Lai _prastākiem tehniķiem_ ir skaidrs!...
Jā!, un arī keramiskos C slēdz pie zemes.

Rrrr... Jūs esat nelabojami (metu ar akmeni Jums!).
ar VIENKĀRŠO ir jāsāk  ::

----------


## M_J

Re kur ir: http://www.host-a.net/u/knigi/Jaunai...amatieris.djvu

----------


## nezinīc

> mwah, un es domāju, kāpēc man te viens amps līdzstrāvu nelaiž cauri. Tam ieejā elektrolītiskais C, un visas līdzstrāvas pulsācijas nostabilizējas. Tikai, vot, *masa* tam pie *zemes* nav. Ko nu? Faktiski pat *masas* tam nekādas nav, nu, puse grama varbūt.


 Ierosinu pielodēt kondiķi maksimāli tuvu platei un pašu ampu nolikt uz grīdas- tuvāk zemei taču. Pirms C varētu uzbūvēt anti-taisngriezi, kurš no līdzstrāvas dabū maiņstrāvu...  :: 

(dI uzdevumu domāju vēl joprojām)

----------


## Melvins

Uzcepos.
YES!... ir pat *Latviski* (par C):

http://lv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kondensators

----------


## kaspich

> Nu...
> C'monn.
> Es POP-variantus aprakstīju 
> Lai _prastākiem tehniķiem_ ir skaidrs!...
> Jā!, un arī keramiskos C slēdz pie zemes.
> 
> Rrrr... Jūs esat nelabojami (metu ar akmeni Jums!).
> ar VIENKĀRŠO ir jāsāk


 vienkaarshais nav tas pats, kas pilniigas dumiibas  :: 
ar akmeni vari mest sev, jo peec tiem skaidrojumiem ir skaidrs, ka Tev iz maaciibaam daudz nav 'pielipis'. pirms citus maaciit, buutu vismaz pats atkartojis. a to 'maaciit' te daudzi gatavi.

----------


## kaspich

> Re kur ir: http://www.host-a.net/u/knigi/Jaunai...amatieris.djvu


 pag, ja jau saaki  - nevis vnk linku iemet, bet izkopee lapinjas, iemet kaadaa bilzhu serverii, izskaidro sleegumu. shie linki te ir celjojushi 117 reizes, cilvekiem nepaliidz.

----------


## Melvins

> vienkaarshais nav tas pats, kas pilniigas dumiibas 
> ar akmeni vari mest sev, jo peec tiem skaidrojumiem ir skaidrs, ka Tev iz maaciibaam daudz nav 'pielipis'. pirms citus maaciit, buutu vismaz pats atkartojis. a to 'maaciit' te daudzi gatavi.


 Citēju:

*Kondensatora īpašības [izmainīt šo sadaļu]* Kondensatora galvenā īpašība - tas vada tikai maiņstrāvu, bet līdzstrāvai  tas ir izolators. Līdzstrāvu kondensators nevada tādēļ, ka tā klājumi  ir atdalīti ar dielektriķi (ieslēdzot kondensatoru līdzstrāvas ķēdē,  tajā īsu brīdi plūst tā saucamā uzlādes strāva).  Savienojot uzlādēta kondensatora klājumus ar vadītāju, ķēdē plūst  izlādes strāva (notiek kondensatora izlādēšanās). Šo strāvu stiprums un  ilgums atkarīgs no kondensatora kapacitātes un ķēdes pretestības.  Savukārt maiņstrāvu kondensators spēj vadīt, jo notiek cikliska klājumu  pārlādēšanās un elektriskajā ķēdē plūst strāva. Maiņstrāvas vadīšanas  spēja ir atkarīga arī no strāvas frekvences.


*Kondensatoru praktiskā pielietošana [izmainīt šo sadaļu]* Kondensatorus plaši izmanto gandrīz visās elektrotehnikas un elektronikas jomās. Kopā ar rezistoriem un indukcijas spolēm tie veido elektriskās ķēdes, kuru īpašības ir atkarīgas no frekvences (svārstību kontūri, filtri, atgriezeniskās saites). Ar lielas kapacitātes kondensatoru palīdzību var iegūt lieljaudas elektriskos impulsus (piemēram, zibspuldzēs, lāzeros  u.c.), novērst nevēlamas līdzstrāvas pulsācijas, uzkrāt enerģiju un  ātri to vajadzības gadījumā atdot. Mikroskopiskus kondensatorus izmanto  kā elektroniskās atmiņas elementus. Rūpnieciskajā elektrotehnikā kondensatorus izmanto reaktīvās jaudas kompensēšanai.

----------


## kaspich

a kaadaa sakariibaa Tu citee manu postu ar SVESHIEM tekstiem? piedevaam, diletantiskiem? ja tas buutu Tavs sacerejums, es veel saprastu.. tas, ka Tu wiki speej atras sadalju - tam gan ticu. bet shie citeetie jau tieshaa veidaa apstiprina to, ko rakstiiju - Tavi pasha sacerejumi bija uzhasnah..

----------


## Melvins

ps: PAMAT-kondensatoru izpratne tautai IR:

1) Ko mēs PAMATĀ iegūstam ar elektrolītiem?  ::  Citēju:
Ar lielas kapacitātes kondensatoru palīdzību var iegūt lieljaudas elektriskos impulsus (piemēram, zibspuldzēs, lāzeros  u.c.), novērst nevēlamas līdzstrāvas pulsācijas, uzkrāt enerģiju un  ātri to vajadzības gadījumā atdot.

2) Ko mēs PAMATĀ iegūstam ar keramiķiem?  ::  Citēju:
...tas vada tikai maiņstrāvu, bet līdzstrāvai   tas ir izolators. Līdzstrāvu kondensators nevada tādēļ, ka tā klājumi   ir atdalīti ar dielektriķi (ieslēdzot kondensatoru līdzstrāvas ķēdē,   tajā īsu brīdi plūst tā saucamā uzlādes strāva).   Savienojot uzlādēta kondensatora klājumus ar vadītāju, ķēdē plūst   izlādes strāva (notiek kondensatora izlādēšanās). Šo strāvu stiprums un   ilgums atkarīgs no kondensatora kapacitātes un ķēdes pretestības.   Savukārt maiņstrāvu kondensators spēj vadīt, jo notiek cikliska  klājumu  pārlādēšanās un elektriskajā ķēdē plūst strāva. Maiņstrāvas  vadīšanas  spēja ir atkarīga arī no strāvas frekvences.

----------


## kaspich

Pilniigas dumiibas. Vnk pilniigas dumiibas. Pirms citus maaciit, iemaacamies pamatus. Pilniigas dumiibas. Melvin - nestaasti dumiibas.

----------


## Melvins

> a kaadaa sakariibaa Tu citee manu postu ar SVESHIEM tekstiem? piedevaam, diletantiskiem? ja tas buutu Tavs sacerejums, es veel saprastu.. tas, ka Tu wiki speej atras sadalju - tam gan ticu. bet shie citeetie jau tieshaa veidaa apstiprina to, ko rakstiiju - Tavi pasha sacerejumi bija uzhasnah..


 Tranzistori ir dažādi, tāpat kā Kondensatori  :: 
Es jau šeit neaprakstīju Tāda / vai šitāda Tranzistora, vai C darbību  :: 
Es vispārīgi...

btw - apskatot doto Tranzistoru ķēdi mēs nevienu frekvenču ierobežojošu kontūru neapskatījām  :: 
Davai, es skatīties filmu (visi citi jau mājās guļ, bērnam pie auss tastatūra klab).

----------


## Melvins

> Pilniigas dumiibas. Vnk pilniigas dumiibas. Pirms citus maaciit, iemaacamies pamatus. Pilniigas dumiibas. Melvin - nestaasti dumiibas.


 Ok.
Pilnīgas dumības  :: 
Peace.

----------


## ddff

Man gan ir sajuuta, ka tranzistora apguve ir tas pats, kas diferencialvienaadojums pirms apguuts reizreekins. Es, protams, ar to nelepojos, bet mani sasniegumi tajaa jomaa beidzas ar maaku iedarbinaat tranzistoru atsleegas rezhiimaa.

ddff

----------


## Melvins

> Pilniigas dumiibas. Vnk pilniigas dumiibas. Pirms citus maaciit, iemaacamies pamatus. Pilniigas dumiibas. Melvin - nestaasti dumiibas.


  :: 
ieslēdz vēl piet. kapacitātes elektrolītu ķēdē, samainot polaritātes.
 ::

----------


## tornislv

Tautieši, Nezinīc un Jensijs apmācības patreizajā brīdī svarīgi zināt ir tikai to, ka (ideāla lodveida kondensatora vakuumā) pretestība = strāvai ir bezgalīga, ~ strāvai = 0. Tātad, kondesatoram maiņstrāva , pieņemsim, cauri iet neizmainīta, līdzstrāva neiet vispār. Tas būtu viss, kas pirmās shēmas analīzē (skat manu pirmo postu un shēmu) būtu jāzin.

Melvin, tu foršs puisis, par kino parunāt un tā, bet neraksti lūdzu muļķības.
Es pavāru forumā ar` nelienu ar tēzēm, ka biezpienu iegūst no biezpienmaizītēm.  :: 

Tas wiki raksts arī tāds, khm, profenes līmenī. Nav pat izskaidroti fizikālie C izbūves un darbības principi. "Ierīce ar diviem klājumiem lādiņu uzkrāšanai" - uz viena klājuma saskrien elektroni, uz otra - pozitroni?  ::

----------


## kaspich

es buushu skeptisks.
netaa/gramataas ir MILJONIEM sheminju, kur shaads kopemitera slegums ir sazieemts copy/paste, da ir taa darbiba aprakstita.
ja meeneshiem nesanaak laiks graamatinjaa/daudzajaas sheemaas saprast sho 1 kaskaadi, tad.. ir skumji. tad te peeksnji tas skaidrs netaps.

----------


## nezinīc

> Tranzistoram ir parametrs beta - strāvas pastiprināšnas koeficients. Piemēram - 100. Tas nozīmē, ka bāzes strāvai izmainoties pa 1 mA, kolektora strāva - pa 100 mA, emitera - par ~101 mA (kopemitera slēgums, kopējās strāvas). Tagad pieņemam, ka tranzistoram , lai izmainītu ieejas I par 1 mA, spriegumam uz Bāzes jāmainās par 1 mV. Ja kolektora ķēdē būs ieslēgts, piemēram, 10 Omu rezistors, kādas sprieguma izmaiņas uz tā mēs novērosim? ( U = I*R , dU = dI * R attiecīgi)


 Es pārlasīju to tekstu daudzas reizes, šo to nesapratu, piemēram, vai rezistors ieslēgts ķēdē bāze-kolektors vai pēc tam. Nu ja pieņem, ka viņš ir starp bāzi un kolektoru, tā rupji rēķinot/minot spriegums samazināsies 10 reizes.

Ja atbildēju nepareizi, lūdzu paskaidot, kā kam bija jābūt.

----------


## Melvins

> Tautieši, Nezinīc un Jensijs apmācības patreizajā brīdī svarīgi zināt ir tikai to, ka (ideāla lodveida kondensatora vakuumā) pretestība = strāvai ir bezgalīga, ~ strāvai = 0. Tātad, kondesatoram maiņstrāva , pieņemsim, cauri iet neizmainīta, līdzstrāva neiet vispār. Tas būtu viss, kas pirmās shēmas analīzē (skat manu pirmo postu un shēmu) būtu jāzin.
> 
> Melvin, tu foršs puisis, par kino parunāt un tā, bet neraksti lūdzu muļķības.
> Es pavāru forumā ar` nelienu ar tēzēm, ka biezpienu iegūst no biezpienmaizītēm. 
> 
> Tas wiki raksts arī tāds, khm, profenes līmenī. Nav pat izskaidroti fizikālie C izbūves un darbības principi. "Ierīce ar diviem klājumiem lādiņu uzkrāšanai" - uz viena klājuma saskrien elektroni, uz otra - pozitroni?


 Ak ta nu lūk Tā?  ::  
Es jau C nemaz savādāk emitera ķēdē neaprakstīju.
+++ Lielākas kapacitātes C uzkrāj spriegumu, un balansē viņu (att. slēgumos, to atdodot).

Da nu nafig  :: 
Māciet nezinīc un Jensiju pa savam.
(palasīšos pa vidu).

----------


## kaspich

> Ak ta nu lūk Tā?  
> Es jau C nemaz savādāk emitera ķēdē neaprakstīju.
> +++ Lielākas kapacitātes C uzkrāj spriegumu, un balansē viņu (att. slēgumos, to atdodot).


 shis arii ir kas wooow.

----------


## tornislv

> +++ Lielākas kapacitātes C uzkrāj spriegumu, un balansē viņu (att. slēgumos, to atdodot).


 Biosinerģētiskās endominances konstantes maiņa noveda pie paraproksiālā lauka straujas H komponentes maiņas, aiz kam Kasuns tika saspiests no gravotācijas lauka un norakstīts no kuģa inventāra.

Melvin, atzīsties, tev ir visai vāja nojauta, kā izpaužas *sprieguma balansēšana uz C, att. slēgumos to atdodot*?  ::

----------


## tornislv

Rezistors ieslēgts kolektora ķēdē. Shēma sastāv no tranzistora, barošanas avota, viena R. NPN tranzistors, shēmā ir viens resns vads ("zeme, kopējais vads, nulles potenciāls") , pie šī vada arī emiters un barošanas avota - izvads, + izvads caur R pie kolektora.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:NP...on_emitter.svg
Izmainot Ib par 1 mA, kolektora strāva izmainīsies par 100mA, attiecīgi uz R krītošais spriegums izmainīsies par 0.1A * 10 Ohm = 1V

cita lieta, ka šis ir invertējošs slēgums - ieejā pieaugot U par kaut ko, palielinās kritums uz R, attiecīgi potenciāls tieši uz K samazinās. Bet tā izmaiņas ir ievērojami lielākas, kā uz bāzes. Šo slēgumu izmanto spriegumu pastiprinošā shēmā.

----------


## Melvins

> Biosinerģētiskās endominances konstantes maiņa noveda pie paraproksiālā lauka straujas H komponentes maiņas, aiz kam Kasuns tika saspiests no gravotācijas lauka un norakstīts no kuģa inventāra.
> 
> Melvin, atzīsties, tev ir visai vāja nojauta, kā izpaužas *sprieguma balansēšana uz C, att. slēgumos to atdodot*?


 Ir gan.
Ņemam piemēram parastu barokli, kur caur trafu iegūstam pazeminātu spriegumu - caur diožu tiltu (labi!, taisngriezi... lai nepiekasītos), iegūstam līdzstrāvu  :: 
Pulsējošu  ::  Slēdzam pie šīs _pulsējošās_ līdzstrāvas Lielas kapacitātes elektrolītus (pret zemi).

Kas notiek ar pulsācijām?  :: 
Tās uzlādē /atlādē pret zemi ieslēgtos Lielas kapacitātes elektrolītus + izveido daudz _mierīgāku_ līdzstrāvas līkni.

Vai man šeit kāds ex...āmens jākārto?  :: 
Nu tad So!... izgāziet savu žulti uz nezinīc un Jensens.
(man gan puišus nupat jau, ka palika žēl).
Mani varat nežēlot.
Varat palikt gaudot savā izcirstajā stigā.

Es domāju... mmm... ka nākamais jautājums varētu sekot par?  :: 
Kā parastais keram. C darbojas frekv. kontūrā?, un ko viņš filtrē?
Un kāpēc keramisko C bar. blokos neslēdz pret zemi?  ::  utt...

----------


## kaspich

Tās uzlādē /atlādē pret zemi ieslēgtos Lielas kapacitātes elektrolītus + izveido daudz _mierīgāku_ līdzstrāvas līkni. (C)
sho nesapratu.. goda vaards.

----------


## Melvins

> Tās uzlādē /atlādē pret zemi ieslēgtos Lielas kapacitātes elektrolītus + izveido daudz _mierīgāku_ līdzstrāvas līkni. (C)
> sho nesapratu.. goda vaards.


 Citēju 2:01 paša postēto tekstu (izkopētu no citurienes):
1) Ko mēs PAMATĀ iegūstam ar elektrolītiem?  ::  Citēju:
Ar lielas kapacitātes kondensatoru palīdzību var iegūt lieljaudas elektriskos impulsus (piemēram, zibspuldzēs, lāzeros  u.c.), novērst nevēlamas līdzstrāvas pulsācijas, uzkrāt enerģiju un  ātri to vajadzības gadījumā atdot.

Arlabunakti.

----------


## nezinīc

Eu, veči, varbūt nevajag? Lai jau katrs paliek pie savas taisnības..  ::

----------


## kaspich

nu, tas teksts ir PILNIIGA dumiiba. vot, 'izkopeeju'. prichom kopeeshana? ja rubii - uzraksti pats. ko sleepies aiz citaatiem? piedevaam, pilniigaam dumibaam..
tur jau taa lieta, ka te nav jaamegjina 'izliist' kaa eksaamenaa [daudzi dara]. nerubii - nemaaci citus. maaci? tad speej izskaidrot un nesleedz atpakaljgaitu.

----------


## kaspich

> Eu, veči, varbūt nevajag? Lai jau katrs paliek pie savas taisnības..


 dumiibas nav un nevar buut taisniiba. muti ciet  ::

----------


## JDat

> Man gan ir sajuuta, ka tranzistora apguve ir tas pats, kas diferencialvienaadojums pirms apguuts reizreekins. Es, protams, ar to nelepojos, bet mani sasniegumi tajaa jomaa beidzas ar maaku iedarbinaat tranzistoru atsleegas rezhiimaa.
> 
> ddff


 Es arī tik pat tālu esmu ticis...

----------


## Vikings

Tas ir ārprāts! Cilvēki, kā dēļ jūs mēģiniet kaut ko minēt!
OK, atļaušos galvenos vilcienus pateikt priekšā, ja tas nepatīk - postu var droši izdzēst. Neslēpšu gan, ka arī man bija ko uzzināt no šīs shēmas un atceroties mani 6. klases laikā kad no veca medicīnas aparāta kniebu ārā KT312 un pētīju kā kas notiek tad tiešām saprotu, ka jaunieši tā laika līmenī var nesaprast šo shēmu.
Tātad:
1. R1 un R2 no stereo signāla izveido mono signālu un šim signālam samazina strāvas spēku.
2. Tranzistors ir kā proporcionāli atverams slēdzis pret zemi.
3. Bet bloka izejas signālam jāspēj dot arī + ārā, ne tikai zeme, tātad vajag kaut ko, kas tranzistoram esot ciet uz izeju dod +, tas šajā gadījumā ir R3.
4. R4 un R5 uz tranzistora bāzes dod noteiktu signālu, kurš tranzistoru bez ieejas signāla visu laiku tur pa pusei vaļā, tas ir, lai izejā visu laiku būtu puse no barošanas. Kādēļ tā? Lai izejas signāls spētu svārstīties gan uz augšu (tuvāk +) un uz leju (tuvāk zemei). Arī šajā punktā dēļ rezistoriem signālam ir maza strāva un to var ietekmēt citi signāli.
5. C2 izveidoto mono signālu padod uz tranzistora bāzi, tas ir vajadzīgs jo uz bāzes visu laiku ir neliels līdzsprieguma signāls (skat 4. punktu), bet ieejā pēc līdzstrāvas jābūt nullei. Kondensators cauri laidīs tikai maiņstrāvu (skaņu), bet neļaus tranzistoru izbīdīt no tā nepieciešamā līdzstrāvas režīma.
6. C1 un VR1 ir tā saucamā atgriezeniskā saite. Tas nosaka šī blociņa pastiprinājuma koeficientu, izejas signālu (kurš ir pretfāzē iejas signālam) proporcionāli piesummējot ieejas signālam, tādā veidā to proporcionāli vājinot un neļaujot tranzistoram signālu sakropļot to pastiprinot pārāk daudz. VR1 nosaka cik daudz izejas signāla tiek dots lai vājinātu ieejas signālu, attiecīgi, viņš nosaka cik spēcīgi šis blociņš pastiprina signālu.

Kaut kā tā.

----------


## Jurkins

Ik pa laikam palasu šos tekstus. Daru perversu seksu ar vienu shēmiņu, tāpēc īpaši rakstīt negribas šodien. Bet nu tas ir 3,14zģec! Melvin, es no akustikām sajēdzu gaužām maz, tāpēc nemaz necenšos postēt tēmās piem. par OB. Tu nesajēdz no elektronikas nekā, nu necenties mācīt jauniņajiem muļķības.
p.s.Starp citu, elektrolīti mēdz būt nepolārie  :: .

----------


## nezinīc

Man te tāda doma briest- mētājas mājās četri KT808A traņi, es varbūt ar vienu varētu uzskatāmāk izveidot kopemitera slēgumu un kolektora ķēdē ieslēgt potenciometru un paeksperimentēt, varbūt tad skaidrība radīsies?

Bet laikam jau tas tikai pirmdien sanāks- multimetru nobeidzu(-ās) pēkšņi pretestības sākas mīnusos (moš tie ir supravadītāji?  :: ) un katru sekundi aug par 0.1Ohm un mērot, piemēram, 9v bateriju spriegums lēkā gan plusos gan mīnusos... Pirmdien uz argusu nesīšu mainīt

----------


## kaspich

vot.. 
cilveek. ibio. standarta traniishi BC547 un 557 maksaa kaut kaadus paaris SANTIIMUS gabalaa. 100 pretestibas: 35 santiimus [gan ja sarnaatu, ka arii mazaak iedotu, no dazhaadiem nominaaliem].
ja nevari atveeleet 5 LVL un sapirkties traniishus, pretestiibas, kaut kaadus pociishus, paaris kondensatorus, tad neteeree citu laiku! 
goda vaards, es NESPEEJU saprastu jusu [jaunaas/pokemonu, kaa es saucu] paaudzes probleemas. man taa skjiet AAKSTIISHANAAS.
man bail iedomaaties, kas ar jums notiks, ja laikaa neatnaaks trolejbuss, un maajaas buus jaaiet caur maskacku. ja piemetiisies caureja, bet nebuus tualetes papiirs. ja macdonaldaa iedos aukstu burgeru, bet nebuus mikrovolnovkas kur sasildiit. jeb kola atshaaleesies.

----------


## nezinīc

Paga, paga, nesaproti īsti par ko tu cepies???  :: 

Par to, ka izmantoju KT808? Es tiešām nesapratu. Ja par trani, tad man liekas, ka mācību līdzeklim ir pie dupša kas tas par trani.

OK, es eju gulēt.

----------


## JDat

Es gulēt.

Naktputni varētu pastāstīt kas ir bāzes strāva, kas kolektora strāva, kas beta un likt lai jaunieši uzraksta formuliņas. Aptausta oma likumu un no vienkāršām formulām sarakta vienu kompleksu forumu kurā var izrēķinās kadu bāzes pretestību vajag likt lai gaismas diode nenodegtu.

----------


## tornislv

Mācību līdzeklim jābūt tādam, lai ar to nebūtu jāmokās. KT808 nebūs lāga. 
nopērc šo:
http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo/WB-102/hwindex.htm
un
http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo/WJW70/hwindex.htm
10 gab http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo/BC546B/hwindex.htm un 10 gab komplementāros http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo/BC546B/hwindex.htm ;
100 Om, 1 k, 10k, 100k šos:
http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo...10/hwindex.htm
un sarunā, kurš tev iebērs kādus dažus C un R.
Laikam jāpaņem no ķīnieša maketēšanai šis komplekts:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190609934167...84.m1423.l2649
un šis, ja slinkums pašam komplektēt:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190609934187...84.m1423.l2649

----------


## Isegrim

Super - teju visa E24 pretestību rinda pa 0,006 Ls/gab. Man pat  neatmaksātos kāpelēt pa plauktiem un komplektēt pa 10 gab. visus  nominālus. Kondiķi tāpat neko nemaksā, tik atliek cerēt, ka tie uzvedas  labāk par armēņu K50-16  :: . 
Mazas  un vidējas jaudas, dažādas vadāmības tranzistorus gan varu jauneklim  iebērt kādu sauju. Tāpat kādas universālas diodes un tiltiņus, kādas LED  un 555 taimeri, ja vajag. Pirmdien, _kā reiz_, taisījos pieskriet "Argus". PM un telefons, censoni!

----------


## Jurkins

Ir, ir derīgi maketēšanai gan tie čainīzeru kondiķi, gan rezistori. Fināla konstrukcijā gan tos rezistorus negribas likt.

----------


## JDat

Labrīt!

Pa nakti un no rīta neviens negribēja jauniešiem paskaidrot kas notiek ar tranzistoru. Nu tā primitīvi. Nāksies man pašam, riskējot ar savu stulbumu, izmēģināt savas skolmeitara iemaņās.

Tātad shēmiņa?

Kā zināms tad tranzistoru vada ar strāvu (ampēri). Ir teiks ka kolektora stāva atkarīga no bāzes strāvas. Ko tas nozīmē? Ka grib lai kolektora ķēdē (baterija, LED, kolektors, emiters, baterija) plūstu srtāva (degtu LED) tranzistors jātver? Kā atvērt? Gudri runājot jānoslēdz bāzes ķedē lai tur plustu strāva. Kā Grāmatās ir redzēst ka star bāzi un emitru ieslēdz bateriju. Teorijā. Praksē tas izpaužas tā. Konkrētajā shēmā uz bžes jābūt vairāk voltiem ne kā uz emitera. Rezultātā bāzes ķedē (batrijs, bāzes pretestība, bāze, emiters, baterija) plūst strāva. Ja bāzes ķedē plūdīs strāva tad arī kolektora ķedē plūdīs strāva. No teorijas praksē. Kurā vietā un cik liela strāvā plūdīs? Kā kontrolēt kolektora strāvu? Tranzistoram ir viens viltīgs parametrs. Saucas Beta (padomju grāmatās sauc h21e) - pastiprinājuma koeficients. Tranzistoram pastāv sekojoša sakarība: Ik=Ib*beta Ko tas nozīmē? Kolektora strāva (Ik) vienāda ar bāzes strāva (Ib) reiz Beta. Piemērs shēmā: Beta=100, bāzes strāva=4.07 mA. Saliekam ciparus formulā un kolektora strāva=407 mA.

Tālāk uzdevums: uespīdināt LEDu. LEDam iedosim 10 mA tikai. Kādu pretestību jāliek bāzes ķedē?Sāksim: LED strāva=Ik=10 mA Cik būs Ib? Ib=Ik/beta. Tālāk oma likums. R=U/I, kur U barošanas spriegums=5V, I=Ib un R bāzes pretestība. Rb=U/Ib. Ievietojam Ib vietā betu un Ik Rb=U/Ik/Beta Rb=U*beta/Ik
Mums ir dots:
U=5
Ik=10 mA
beta=100
Formula: Rb=U*beta/Ik
Ieliekam ciparus un izrēķinam.

Lai šo saprastu, Jāzin visur pieminētais Oma likums. Tāpat jāmāk darboties ar daļskaitļiem un izteik vienu mainīgo caur citu. Vai to 6. klasē māca, neatceros. Kā redzams matemātika ir jāzin, nevis jāudod jautājumi: priekš kam vajadzīgi tie stulbie daļskaiti, to reizināšana, dalīšana un izteiksmju pārveidošana. Vajag gan. Ne vleti no šakuma ieborē matematiski to visu. Tiklīdz sākas fizika, tā uzreiz šī matemātikas nodaļa paliek vienkārša un pašasaprotama.

Kā Andrejevs saka: Mācīties, mācīties un vēlreiz mācīties...

Ir vēl dažas lietas par kurām būtu vērts runāt, bet sākumā pamati...

Ar labu nakti!

----------


## habitbraker

Aizmirsi taadu siikumu kaa BE p-n paarejas kritums  ::

----------


## tornislv

... par tiem mēs runāsim, kad bāzes dalītājus sāksim ķidāt un tad arī par to, kam emitera R vajadzīga utt

----------


## JDat

> Aizmirsi taadu siikumu kaa BE p-n paarejas kritums


 Godīgi? Jā aizmirsu!  :: 
Bet sākumam, lai jaunieši tiek galā ar aritmētiku un tad skatīsies tālāk.

Svarīgi: tā shēmiņa, ko ieliku, to dzīve labāk nelodēt. Tā shēmiņa tikai kā matemātisks paraugs aprēķiniem.

----------


## Isegrim

_h-parametri_ pastāv neatkarīgi no padomju grāmatām. Arī tu (Brut!) aizmirsi 'deltas'!


> (padomju grāmatās sauc h21e) - pastiprinājuma koeficients. Tranzistoram pastāv sekojoša sakarība: Ik=Ib*beta


 _β_ = ∆Ic/∆Ib pie īsslēgtas izejas.

----------


## JDat

Pareizi, bet sarežģītāk izskaidrot...

Vairāk tā kā gribētos Jensija un nezinīša piebildes tam visam...

----------


## Isegrim

Lūk, vienkārši - bildīte maziem bērniem:Klikšķis uz bildi, lai animācija darbotos.

----------


## nezinīc

Es nekādas piebildes nerakstīšu, jo tagad tiešām nav laika iedziļināties. Kā jau teicu- mācīšos brīvlaikā. Skolā iekrājušies vairāki parādi, kuri līdz otrdienai jālabo. Bet man prieks, ka ir cilvēki, kas nav vienaldzīgi un skaidro kā spēj.  ::

----------


## Melvins

Nu un ko es pastāstīju savādāk?  :: 
(tikai prastāk + saprotamāk).

----------


## kaspich

Melvin, man ir skaidrs, ka Tu nerubii, kaa tranzistors stradaa. un ko dara kondensatori. vai tieshaam Tu veelies sho teemu aktualizeet?
taa nezinaashana nav paarmetums, Tu nedarbojies profesijaa. bet - taapeec nevajag pokemonismus  ::

----------


## Melvins

> Melvin, man ir skaidrs, ka Tu nerubii, kaa tranzistors stradaa. un ko dara kondensatori. vai tieshaam Tu veelies sho teemu aktualizeet?
> taa nezinaashana nav paarmetums, Tu nedarbojies profesijaa. bet - taapeec nevajag pokemonismus


 Nevēlos aktualizēt - bērnības kompleksi sen jau kā pārdzīvoti  :: 
Nav man kaut kas jāraksta (vai jāpaskaidro) saviem vārdiem, ja pāris teikumos manu domu var pateikt izpostējot no wiki.

Man vnk vkrd pēkšņi palika skaidrs, ka šis ir pilnīgi tāds pats _zīmuļu_ forums, kā visi citi (tā teikt - sevis pašapliecināšanai, pašapziņas celšanai). Pārējie nepateica pilnīgi neko savādāku, tikai un vienīgi pamanijās savas betas + f-las iepīt iekšā, respektīvi, samērā vnk ierīces darbību tikai sarežģīt.
Pokemonisms ir - ar putām uz lūpām apgalvot, ka mani vienkāršie wiki saiti ir klaji meli  :: 
Man pēkšņi atvērās acis, ka nezinīc un Jensijs šeit ir nepieciešami tik vien... lai pašiem izceltos (un jā, tie ir katra sevis personīgie kompleksi).

Pateikt otram - Wrong. Un pašam neko nepiedāvājot, kādu elementāru skaidrojumu vietā, vien grāmatu kaudzi - maigi izsakoties... Ir stulbi  ::

----------


## kaspich

Melvin, beidz njaudeet. Tavu copy/paste nenoveerteeja, un peeksnji visi ir slikti? Kaa Tev nav kauna! Pirms citus maaciit, buutu atkaartojis ziniibas. Bet nee - kaa visi neglauda pa spalvai, taa sakaas raudaashana. tak esi vecis.
tas, ko Tu sakopeeji, ir PILNIIGS dumums. Ja Tu to nesaproti, taa nav mana probleema. Kaapeec visiem jaaliidzinaas peec nejeedzoshakajiem? Jaa, Tavi vienkaarshie wiki saiti [konkretie] IR klaji meli.
Beidz dziit demagogjiju. Runaa par lietaam, ko jeedz. Ja neko nejeedz, staajies rindaa ar jensiju un nezini. Neinteresee? PN. Sheit, atskjiribaa no bootiem u.c. suudiem [piemeram] tomeer ir kaut kaads liimenis. Te nevajag gaudulju baru.

----------


## Jurkins

Melvin, mani toč ņirga parāva. Nākamrieiz, kad šeit čomi par openboksiem diskutēs, pamēģini atkal kaut ko no wiki iekopēt.  ::

----------


## Melvins

...tomēr ir kaut kāds līmenis?  :: 
Nou, nou - skat. vēlreiz mana posta 22:28 (pēc šī foruma laika), 2 un 3 rindkopu.
Domu jau pateicu.

----------


## kaspich

Melvin, kaapeec lai es skatiitu Tavu njerksteeshanu veelreiz? KAAPEEC? tur bija kas par teemu? nee. sheit ir ELEKTRONIKAS forums, ne njerksteklju. kaapeec katram nejeegam sheit jaapauzh savs Viedoklis? iekopeeji paaris wiki rindkopas ar dumumu LV? super. taalak? 
nav liimenis? veelies to pacelt?

----------


## Jurkins

Melvin, var jau būt, ka es domāju nepareizi, bet normāli būtu, ja cilvēks nāk forumā ar jautājumiem, tad, ja viņš ir lasījis GRĀMATĀ (normālā grāmatā par elektroniku), kas ir kondensators, un kaut ko nav sapratis. Nu bet nav šie iesācēji pat palasījuši. Nu nav!

----------


## Melvins

Atļaušos neatbildēt  :: 
(izskatās, ka Lielais Darbaudzināšanas Eksperiments ir nepieciešams daudziem, no šeit esošajiem Senjoriem).

Kaspich, relax...
Ja šajā forumā būtu kaut mazākā kontrole par šeit esošajiem postiem - offtopu, tad viss būtu pavisam savādāk.

Esmu beidzis (uz monitoru), Tev karogs rokā  ::

----------


## Melvins

> Melvin, var jau būt, ka es domāju nepareizi, bet normāli būtu, ja cilvēks nāk forumā ar jautājumiem, tad, ja viņš ir lasījis GRĀMATĀ (normālā grāmatā par elektroniku), kas ir kondensators, un kaut ko nav sapratis. Nu bet nav šie iesācēji pat palasījuši. Nu nav!


 Lūk... kā reiz uz šo, Tavu aktuālo postu, šai tēmā - es labprāt atbildētu  :: 
Es kādreiz gāju radioamatieru pulciņā - mums tur tranzistoru, kondensatoru, pretestību diožu utt. darbību izskaidroja pavisam vienkārši.
Un sāka ar maiņstrāvu (sinusoīdām), līdzstrāvu (plusiem/mīnusiem). Sāka ar elementāro, ka diode ieslēgta maiņstrāvas ķēdē, laiž cauri tikai + vai - spriegumu/strāvu (atkarībā no polaritātes) utt.
Pēc tam tikai taisngriezi, vai diožu tiltiņu.

Tranzistors?  ::  Da Dievs - Kondensators  ::  Tika izskaidroti pavisam elementāri - nevis ar betām, alfām, atgr. saitēm, blā, blā, blā... Bet gan - kur ir viņam ievads, un ka kaut ko padodot ievadā rodas sprieguma kritums starp atlikušajām kājām.
Smieklīgi?... *bet ar šo ir jāsāk!*

Kondensators - pamatīpašības kadas?  ::  Nevada līdzstrāvu.
Un _naher_ jaunulim skaidrot iesākumā, ka elektrolīts ir arī bez poliem, un var atrasties pastiprinātāja ieejas ķēdē  :: 

r.i.p., jūsu mācībām - ja iesākat TIK sarežģīti.

Mans viedoklis.
Esmu runājis.

----------


## kaspich

bezgaliigie fluudi saakaas. Melvin, labaak beidz veelreiz. ja veelies, maaci shos jaunuljus privaati. kur probleema?

----------


## Jurkins

Nē, nu OK, pedagogi šeit ir nekur nederīgi. Nu tad izskaidro vienkārši, kur tranzistoram ko ievadot, starp atlikušajām kājām rodas sprieguma kritums... ::

----------


## Isegrim

Ģirt, atvaino, bet es nekādi nesaprotu, kā ar kritumu starp kājām iespējams izsēdēt *R*īgas *P*elšes v.n. *I*nstitūtu... 
Tev pienāktos izštudīrēt šo bērnu grāmatu, ko nezinītim ieteicu. Tad nekaisīsi tādas 'pērles'.

----------


## Melvins

> Ģirt, atvaino, bet es nekādi nesaprotu, kā ar kritumu starp kājām iespējams izsēdēt *R*īgas *P*elšes v.n. *I*nstitūtu... 
> Tev pienāktos izštudīrēt šo bērnu grāmatu, ko nezinītim ieteicu. Tad nekaisīsi tādas 'pērles'.


 Nu bet protams... Ja jau runājam par pusvadītājiem, tad obligāti ir jālieto termins - caurplūde, vai strāvas vadīšana  :: 
Reizēm liekas - ka piekasieties terminiem.
Un nevis kritumu starp kājām, bet gan - sprieguma kritumu starp kājām.

Pārškīrstīt grāmatas lapas, galu galā ir tas pats, kas pārlapot grāmatas lapas.
Strīdies nu par terminu  :: 
(acīmredzot, vai nu man kaut kas nav kārtībā ar Pasaulē pastāvošo lietu sapratni  ::  vai arī citiem).

ps: Un nevis RPI, bet gan RRAT un vēlāk RTU.

----------


## kaspich

Melvin, redzi..
nav noziimes zhargonam [ibo LV nav normaalas terminologjijas], nav noziimees ortograafijai, interpunkcijai.
vieniigais, kam [man] ir noziime - cilveeks cert vai neceert teemu.
man ir pilniiga parleiciiba, ka Tu neceert. attieciigi - peec manas paarlieciibas: nav korekti maaciit citus/visus.

ja Tu saki, ka ceert, es labpraat iemetiishu paaris traniishu sheemu, un luugums buus - sareekjinaat DC rezhiimus. iesakumam. ja ceert - 1min jautaajums. der?

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> ps: Un nevis RPI, bet gan RRAT un vēlāk RTU.


 Jo tālāk, jo trakāk. Ja tajā RTU tagad šādus "spečukus" graduē, tad izslēdziet tur gaismu! 
Kritums starp kājām ir 'uz pussešiem', jeb totāla impotence elektronikā.  ::

----------


## Vikings

> ja Tu saki, ka ceert, es labpraat iemetiishu paaris traniishu sheemu, un luugums buus - sareekjinaat DC rezhiimus. iesakumam. ja ceert - 1min jautaajums. der?


 Esmu par. Man ar būtu interesanti.

----------


## zzz

> Jo tālāk, jo trakāk. Ja tajā RTU tagad šādus "spečukus" graduē, tad izslēdziet tur gaismu! 
> Kritums starp kājām ir 'uz pussešiem', jeb totāla impotence elektronikā.


 Interesanta diagnoze RTU ir shameejo absolvents silinsh, kursh shajaa forumaa atziimeejies ar vairaakiem meegjinaajumiem izgatavot muuzhiigos dzineejus. Shis gan laikam tur kaut kaadus celtniekus vai energjeetikjus ir beidzis, bet rezultaats vienalga ir baiss.

----------


## Vikings

Tak joptvaju! Arī kad es RTK beidzu, reāli ar sajēgu beigās bija kādi četri cilvēki no 16. Bet visi dabuja beigšanas papīru. Kāpēc? Tipa vajagot lai skola var atzīmēties, ka apmācīti jauni speciālisti. Un, redz, visiem iznāk labi (izņemot darba devēju).

----------


## kaspich

jo %tuaali vairaak beidzeeju - jo labaaka skola skaitaas.

un veel - budzetu apstiprina proporcionaalu studejosho skaitam, lidz ar to - mest aaraa neviens nav ieintereseets; videejaa atziime noraada pasniedzeeja 'kvalitaati' - atkal notiek vilkshana un stuteeshana. u.t.t.

----------


## Melvins

> Melvin, redzi..
> nav noziimes zhargonam [ibo LV nav normaalas terminologjijas], nav noziimees ortograafijai, interpunkcijai.
> vieniigais, kam [man] ir noziime - cilveeks cert vai neceert teemu.
> man ir pilniiga parleiciiba, ka Tu neceert. attieciigi - peec manas paarlieciibas: nav korekti maaciit citus/visus.
> 
> ja Tu saki, ka ceert, es labpraat iemetiishu paaris traniishu sheemu, un luugums buus - sareekjinaat DC rezhiimus. iesakumam. ja ceert - 1min jautaajums. der?


 Cik populāri  :: 
Un šis atkārtojas no 1 topika līdz 2-am, 3-am...
(man diemžēl vēl ir nelabvēlīgais BMWPower fons, kā arī - nu jau manas ex-sievas sadarbība ar Tevi... Lai nu kas bijis, ir cieņa, bet nu... Cik var visiem teikt - Wrong!, + uzdot / prasīt savu mistisko (iedomāto) shēmiņu analīzi? Lai kaut ko pierādītu? - KAM?).

Nē. Paldies  ::  es laikam tomēr atturēšos no šī apburošā piedāvājuma.
Nav man nepieciešams šāds pašapliecinājums (man jau pašam sāk likties (iekšēji), ka sāku kompleksot + atbildēt uz vai katru sev vērsto postu šajā topikā).
Lai jau citi _cērt zivtiņu_  :: 

Ar matemātiku esmu uz Tu - Rīgas olimpiādes (pat neveiksminiekus, pēc-stundniekus 8-jā klasē gāju palīgā pasniedzējai skolot).
Man pašam par brīnumu RRAT absolvēju bez 3-niekiem (grūtākais tur bija, Vācu val.). RTU gan... nedaudz palaidos,  bet pabeidzu, gods godam.
Lai viss šis paliek man pašam  ::  Par prieku.

----------


## kaspich

ex sadariiba ar ex sievu. vot, tad ar ex sievu arii runaasim par to sadariibu. ko TU atkal lien pa vidu?  :: 
kaadaa tas vispaar sakaribaa? jau ex sieva Tev pateica - nelien pa vidu. kas veel?  :: 
ko plaaties ar 25 gadus veciem olimpiaazhu rezultaatiem? Tev Riigas olimpiaades, a man republikas, 50p no 50. atslaabsti, lieliibniek  :: 

aa, tomeer nereekjinaasi? nu, ar sho 1 vaardu pietika. es par sievu, olimpiaadem un Tavu erekciju nejautaaju. da ir NEPAVISAM neinteresee..  :: 

p.s. par to gaazes liceju forumu vispaar nesapratu.. kaadaa sakaraa? Tev viss ir putraa? par ko staasts? neesi atkal pietesies?

----------


## Melvins

ps: un Oma likuma piekritēji - I = U/R.
šeit ir 3 komponentes, un tikai naivais var apgalvot, ka plūstošai stāvai nav sakarības ar spriegumu un pretestību (tas par pieņemtajiem Jūsu _pareizajiem_ terminiem, un izteicieniem).
un neviens no šiem Lielumiem nav ieguvis vēl _nemainības statusu,_ ja vien kāds no šiem minētajiem 3 Lielumiem, netiek pieņemts par bezgalību.

----------


## Melvins

> ...
> *1) aa, tomeer nereekjinaasi? nu, ar sho 1 vaardu pietika.* es par sievu, olimpiaadem un Tavu erekciju nejautaaju. da ir NEPAVISAM neinteresee.. 
> 
> p.s. *2) par to gaazes liceju forumu vispaar nesapratu.. kaadaa sakaraa? Tev viss ir putraa? par ko staasts? neesi atkal pietesies?*


 1) bet protams, ka pietika  ::  neviens nelēkās pēc Tavas stabules,

2) kas par forumu? - tepat, pie Sadzīves tehnikas. Kas tad tur nav kārtībā?  ::  Kur ir šī putra?

----------


## kaspich

Melvin, te nav runa par leekaashanu. te ir teema par sajeegshanu.
redz, piemeeram, Vikingam shii ir sirdslieta. un ir interesanti. piem., es iemetu sheeminju [ko pats pat nesarekjinu, lai interesantaak], un kopiigi visi iet cauri. sarekjinam DC rezhiimus, izmurgojamies par visu peec kaartas. ieskaitot kaut kadas T kristalu lietas, sareekjinam AC rezhiimus.
BET. Melvin, lai pateiktu - jaa, es pats nejeedzu - ir jaabuut iekshai. iekshas Tev nav. un dziljaakas intereses arii nav. ne Tu ko buuveeji, ne buuvee, ne buuveesi. tikai pachiiksteesi. luuk, te ir atskjiriiba [arii no nezinisha, piemeeram, kursh ir procesaa]. Tu procesaa NEESI.

----------


## Melvins

> Melvin, te nav runa par leekaashanu. te ir teema par sajeegshanu.
> redz, piemeeram, Vikingam shii ir sirdslieta. un ir interesanti. piem., es iemetu sheeminju [ko pats pat nesarekjinu, lai interesantaak], un kopiigi visi iet cauri. sarekjinam DC rezhiimus, izmurgojamies par visu peec kaartas. ieskaitot kaut kadas T kristalu lietas, sareekjinam AC rezhiimus.
> BET. Melvin, lai pateiktu - jaa, es pats nejeedzu - ir jaabuut iekshai. iekshas Tev nav. un dziljaakas intereses arii nav. ne Tu ko buuveeji, ne buuvee, ne buuveesi. tikai pachiiksteesi. luuk, te ir atskjiriiba [arii no nezinisha, piemeeram, kursh ir procesaa]. Tu procesaa NEESI.


 Nu es tagad sāku domāt, vai atbildēt daudzšķautņaini, vai vienkārši...

Iekša man ir, savādāk es nebūtu līdz šim TAS, kas es ESMU. Jēga man ir līdz noteiktam līmenim  ::  Augstāk par savu līmeni nelecu (ja vēl neesi pamanījis). Ko nenoliegšu nekad - pabeidzu RTU un aizgāju darboties citā jomā.
BET!... Oma likums  ::  ir strāva, spriegums un pretestība. Atsevišķi šīs f-jas nepastāv.
Nevajag čakarēt mazajiem (un ne tik mazajiem) To galvu - Tranis ir Tranis, elementāra pusvadītāja ierīce, kurai padodot strāvu ievadā, tā novada caur atlikušajām kājām lielāku... (tas ir viens no šī Gadsimta izgudrojumiem, vismaz šim Tu piekrīti?  ::  )
Un nav svarīgi, KĀ!, šo paskaidro - vai ar strāvas caurplūdi, vai sprieguma kritumu (iespējams, ne labākais skaidrojums - pieņemot kailu tranzistoru, bez pretestībām).

Es ESMU procesā, tikai... Pavisam citā, vai citos  :: 
Arī pašlaik esmu meklējumos (Tu zini, ka atpūšos).

Audzini jauno paaudzi,
tikai neaudzini šķībi  :: 
Tev ambīciju JŪRA, bet iespējas (elementāras) izskaidrot mazajam, kas kā darbojas - Naf.
*Jūs veicat eksperimentus uz Cilvēkiem* (Dzīviem).

Miers, pietiek ēsties  ::

----------


## Melvins

:: 
Cik būtu populārs radioamatieru pulciņš pašlaik?
mūsdienu Rīgā?  :: 
Vai savāktos interesenti 30-it?, par 10LVL mēnesī...
Kaspich?...

----------


## kaspich

> Nu es tagad sāku domāt, vai atbildēt daudzšķautņaini, vai vienkārši...
> 
> Iekša man ir, savādāk es nebūtu līdz šim TAS, kas es ESMU. Jēga man ir līdz noteiktam līmenim  Augstāk par savu līmeni nelecu (ja vēl neesi pamanījis). Ko nenoliegšu nekad - pabeidzu RTU un aizgāju darboties citā jomā.
> BET!... Oma likums  ir strāva, spriegums un pretestība. Atsevišķi šīs f-jas nepastāv.
> Nevajag čakarēt mazajiem (un ne tik mazajiem) To galvu - Tranis ir Tranis, elementāra pusvadītāja ierīce, kurai padodot strāvu ievadā, tā novada caur atlikušajām kājām lielāku... (tas ir viens no šī Gadsimta izgudrojumiem, vismaz šim Tu piekrīti?  )
> Un nav svarīgi, KĀ!, šo paskaidro - vai ar strāvas caurplūdi, vai sprieguma kritumu (iespējams, ne labākais skaidrojums - pieņemot kailu tranzistoru, bez pretestībām).
> 
> Es ESMU procesā, tikai... Pavisam citā, vai citos 
> Arī pašlaik esmu meklējumos (Tu zini, ka atpūšos).
> ...


 
Tranis ir Tranis, elementāra pusvadītāja ierīce, kurai padodot strāvu ievadā, tā novada caur atlikušajām kājām lielāku... (C)
FAIL. lieliem burtiem. beidz liet. lasi graamatinjas.
ak tad nelec augstaak par pakalju?
LEC. visaas jomaas. vakar maaciiji elektroniku, shodien - dziives pamatveertiibas.
Melvin, sakaarto pats savu dziivi, lai reizi pusgadaa nav kaarteejos vortaalos jaagaudo par bijushajaam sievaam. izaudzini kaadu savu siici, tad maaci citus tos audzinaat. tak zb.

----------


## Melvins

> Tranis ir Tranis, elementāra pusvadītāja ierīce, kurai padodot strāvu ievadā, tā novada caur atlikušajām kājām lielāku... (C)
> FAIL. lieliem burtiem. beidz liet. lasi graamatinjas.
> ak tad nelec augstaak par pakalju?
> LEC. visaas jomaas. vakar maaciiji elektroniku, shodien - dziives pamatveertiibas.
> Melvin, sakaarto pats savu dziivi, lai reizi pusgadaa nav kaarteejos vortaalos jaagaudo par bijushajaam sievaam. izaudzini kaadu savu siici, tad maaci citus tos audzinaat. tak zb.


 Nu zb, ir Tev, nevis man  :: 
Bez Wrong un Fail - nekas jau vairāk no Tevis pašlaik neseko... 
Bet žēl.

Mana dzīve ir pieklājīgi sakārtota - mana mazā meita aug  ::  Paldies.
Viss ir _čikiniekā_  :: 

edit: pag, kas tad tur ar šo Sadzīves tehnikas (vai gāzes) topiku tad bija ne Tā?

----------


## kaspich

Melvin - nu taa, pa godiigo. tev tachu tagad neinteresee saprast tranzistora darbiibu. Tev tas nav vajadziigs. manu priekslikumu pamurgoties [kopiigi/ne kopiigi] par sheeminju/reaalu piemeru augstpraatigi noaireeji.
un ko Tu pretendee? uz 'luudzu, skaties sheit.. ' 2h garumaa?

----------


## Melvins

Ne uz ko  :: 
Ir lietas, kas kaitina.
(atļaušos, neatkārtoties).

----------


## tornislv

Bet Al Di Meola konci operā tomēr uz bis noslēdza ar "Mediterranean sundance", tā lūk, vot, ibio!  ::

----------


## Isegrim

> Iekša man ir, savādāk es nebūtu līdz šim TAS, kas es ESMU


 KAS tu esi?


> Oma likums ir strāva, spriegums un pretestība


 Tev problēmas ar elementāru loģiku - Oma likums NAV strāva, spriegums un pretestība; tas tikai definē sakarības starp šiem lielumiem. 


> Atsevišķi šīs f-jas nepastāv


 Tavuprāt, spriegums (potenciālu starpība) nevar pastāvēt bez strāvas? Vai pretestība izzudīs, ja caur to nekas neplūdīs?


> Tranis, elementāra pusvadītāja ierīce, kurai padodot strāvu ievadā, tā novada caur atlikušajām kājām lielāku... (tas ir viens no šī Gadsimta izgudrojumiem, vismaz šim Tu piekrīti?


 Es piekrītu - tas TAVS Gadsimta izgudrojums! 
Un tā joprojām...

----------


## ivog

Nujā - tranis, šī gadsimta izgudrojums, tā ir pērļu pērle  ::  
Pagājušajā gadsimtā, kad skolās mācījos, tad tranis jau sen kā bija izgudrots un tika plaši lietots...

----------


## Vikings

Halloo! Kur pāris lapas atpakaļ piedāvātā rēķināmā shēma?

----------


## tbzg

klau kungi, jūs esat sajaukuši tēmas. te http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/424...inojumu-Topiks ir vieta jūsu diskusijām.

----------


## habitbraker

> Halloo! Kur pāris lapas atpakaļ piedāvātā rēķināmā shēma?


 Arii gribu  ::

----------


## tornislv

IMHO var sarēķināt spriegumus kaut pirmajā lapā dotajai shēmai. Nekādu citu es nesolīju.  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Labi, itkaa baazes straavu vareetu nenjemt veeraa un sanaaktu ljoti veinkaarshi:

Uz R5 kriit 0.7V (Vinjs paraleeli BE)

Taatad Caur R5 un R4 pluust 0.7/R5=70uA. Tas izraisa uz R4 U kritumu Ur4=70uA*100K=7V

Te nu redzam arii Uc=7+0.7V=7.7V

Ic(ja gribas)=(12-7.7)/R3 

 ::

----------


## Melvins

> KAS tu esi?Tev problēmas ar elementāru loģiku - Oma likums NAV strāva, spriegums un pretestība; tas tikai definē sakarības starp šiem lielumiem. Tavuprāt, spriegums (potenciālu starpība) nevar pastāvēt bez strāvas? Vai pretestība izzudīs, ja caur to nekas neplūdīs?Es piekrītu - tas TAVS Gadsimta izgudrojums! 
> Un tā joprojām...


 utt... Visu nenocitēju.
Isegrim = Apsveicu  :: 
Tu manos uztveres plauktiņos veiksmīgi esi ierindojies _aprobežoto_ personu sarakstiņā - tā tik turpini, piesieties f-lējumiem, tā arī neizprotot (vai nevēloties izprast) pateiktā būtību.
Tev Lieliski sanāk  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Man ir *absolūti pofig*, kas ir tavos plauktiņos, visticamāk - biezputra, kā viss tavā galvā. Bet ar to, ka esi izsēdējis Tehnisko Universitāti, labāk neplāties - nav smuki uz mutes dubļos krist. Jensijam un nezinītim nejēgšanu var piedot (kā neizglītotiem jaunuļiem), bet tādam nejēgam, kas par radioinženieri uzdodas - nē!.

----------


## tornislv

Re ku interesanta grāmata:
http://libproject.net/technology/ele...h-edition.html

----------


## Melvins

> Man ir *absolūti pofig*, kas ir tavos plauktiņos, visticamāk - biezputra, kā viss tavā galvā. Bet ar to, ka esi izsēdējis Tehnisko Universitāti, labāk neplāties - nav smuki uz mutes dubļos krist. Jensijam un nezinītim nejēgšanu var piedot (kā neizglītotiem jaunuļiem), bet tādam nejēgam, kas par radioinženieri uzdodas - nē!.


 Smuki vai nesmuki, to protams Tu vari spriest  :: 

Man gan ir pieteikama pieredze ar _likuma burtiem_, kuri zin!, kā pareizi jālieto ka un kad, bet prasti pateiktu / izteiktu domu kopā samezglot tā īsti nevar (vai arī nevēlas).
Nezinu pat, kas ir labāk?  ::  Saprast pateikto domu, vai trenēties pareizrakstības nodarbībās. Nē... tomēr labāk ir saprast pateikto domu  :: 
(šis citos forumos arī jau ir iets cauri - pazīstams, kā perfekti atspodrināts spogulis).

ps: tikai 2 piemēri:
1) Oma likums ir vs. definē sakarības starp - Tu taču acīmredzot nesaprati visu pilno teikumu?, ko īsti vēlējos tur pateikt?  ::  jo iestrēgi uz _perfektu_ Oma likuma f-lējumu,
2) šī gadsimta izgudrojums... nu bet protams!  ::  ja man nav 11 gadi, un es esmu beidzis visas šīs iestādes pagājušajā gadsimtā, tad es runāju par iepr. gadsimtu.
Par šo gadsimtu vispār vēl runāt tā kā... pāragri.
_karoče -_ Lohs  ::  ar ko arī apsveicu.

----------


## kaspich

> Labi, itkaa baazes straavu vareetu nenjemt veeraa un sanaaktu ljoti veinkaarshi:
> 
> Uz R5 kriit 0.7V (Vinjs paraleeli BE)
> 
> Taatad Caur R5 un R4 pluust 0.7/R5=70uA. Tas izraisa uz R4 U kritumu Ur4=70uA*100K=7V
> 
> Te nu redzam arii Uc=7+0.7V=7.7V
> 
> Ic(ja gribas)=(12-7.7)/R3


 o, tad sanaak, ka tranis aktiivajaa rezhimaa ir  :: 
tas priecee.
ok, varetu veel piemest formulinju DC pastprinaajumam;
un pamurgoties par termaalo driftu.

ja pienjem, ka termaalais Ube samazinaas pa 2mV/oC, tad uzkarseetot parikti par 25oC [liidz 50oC, piemeram], Ube buus samazinaajies par .. 50mV, un Uc aizbraucis par.. pusvoltu.. t.i. no 7.7 uz 7.2.
piedevaam, pieaugot T, pieaug arii h21 [beta], lidz ar to tas U kritums buus lielaaks [jo samazinaasies Ib radiitais Ub kritums]. secinaajums - HIEND risinaajumaa shadu sheeminju nelikt  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Kaa tur ir - ja pieaugot betai, palielinaas Ic ---> Uc samazinaas, kas savukaart samazina Ur4, kas savukaart samazina Ib---> Ic samazinaas. Taada, kaa atgriezeniskaa saite.

----------


## kaspich

aa, tas gan. te jaaskataas/jaarekjina konkretaa gadiijumaa. ir daudzi tranji, kuriem h21 mainaas reizes 3..4 [taada mainja ir tikai normaala], mainoties T no -55..+55oC
attieciigi, 3..4 reizes mainisies arii Ib [rupji njemot].

----------


## habitbraker

Sprieguma pastiprinaajumam Au ir vispaar iespeejams izvest sakariigu formulinju? Vienu saprotu - ir paraleelaa sprieguma atpakaljsaite, ko iespaido gan tranja Rin(taatad arii Ie), gan signaala avota Rout...  :: ...

----------


## kaspich

nu, diezgan paskarbi buus.
Ube mainaas atkariibaa no Ic [izmainjas atkariiba gandriiz log];
mainaas h21 [atkariba.. nelineaara];

te gan abas shiis lietas vairaak ir veerts saistiit ar THD, IMD. tb, uztvert kaa nelinearitaates produktus/iemeslu.
katraa zinjaa, pie h21>100 [ar kaartu] tas Ube un h21 izmainjas [pie lielaakiem dUc] taisiis tieshi THD, jo pie pareizi izveleetiem atpakaljsaites R daliitaaju nominaaliem Ib ietekme buus neliela.

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

Njā izskatās ka te nekas jedzigs no manis nesanaks, bet vai Jūs varētu ielikt visus pārējos blokus? pldies!

----------


## Jurkins

Jensij, padosies tik viegli? Palasīji kādu grāmatiņu? Nav jau obligāti jāsaprot uzreiz, kā p-n pārejā elektroni ar caurumiem rekombinējas. Sāc kaut ar oma likumu. Bet kārtīgi, nevis tā, tipa, zinu, zinu - vienu rezistoru pie baterijas pieslēgt un strāvu izrēķināt.


Šitas uzdevums (neatceros, kurā klasē) bija "cietais rieksts" fizikā. No visas klases atrisināja divi cilvēki.
Cik ir strāva caur katru rezistoru un kopā caur bateriju?
Kāds ir sprieguma kritums uz katra rezistora?

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

es jau nepadodos pa visa tikai šo projektu atlieku malā! vnk gribu redzē t kas mani butu sagaidijis talak  ::  bet ja es tagad nemos taisu meiginu eksperimentēju  ::  manā stilā nav padoties! ")

----------


## ansius

ceru ka nekļūdos - tīrā loģika - 1mA uz katru pretestību, kopā 3mA

----------


## habitbraker

Te nu ir piemeers, ka pat vissvienkaarshaako sheemu var uzziimeet, lai izskataas sarezgjiiti  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Vispār jau varējāt šo uzdevumu Jensijam atstāt.

----------


## Jurkins

Tur jau tā štelle, ka tai shēmā domāšana jāieslēdz - pārzīmē shēmu un sanāk... trīs rezistoru paralēlais slēgums.  Un tas nav nekas sarežģīts 13 gadus vecam zēnam, kuram tā lieta, es pieņemu, interesē.
Vnk mūsu brīvvalsts izglītības sistēma, kura cenšas mūsu bērnus nolaist līdz "attīstīto" valstu līmenim, audzina patērētājus nevis domājošus cilvēkus.

----------


## heinrx

Nu piedod,tas ir nevis sistēmas, bet gan katra konkrēta pedagoga godaprāts,padomju laikos nu nepavisam nebij savādāk.Atklāti runājot, interesēja man elektronika jau sen,varētu būt kaut kur ap tagadējo jenseja vecumu,kad mūsu skolā uzveidoja elektronikas pulciņu,aizgāju uz trim nodarbībām un metu mieru.Zini kādēļ,pasniedzējs ienāca,saskaitīja cik ieradušies,izdalīja kaut kādus žurnāliņus krievu valodā un notinās,pēc kādas stundas uzradās krietni dūšu paprāvījis un nodarbība beidzas.Vienkārši sajutos spēcīgi piečakarēts,pēc tam kaut kā mēģināju pats kaut ko saķīmiķot mājās,bet nu ko ar vecu lodāmuru un dažiem beigtiem radio pasākt.tā arī pametu to visu,tikai pirms kādiem diviem gadiem piereģistrējoties šajā forumā sāku apgūt pamatzināšanas.grib';eju teikt to ka ar sistēmu tam visam nav nekāda sakara.Ja ir spēcīgs raksturs,vai,un kāds kas palīdz procesam iet pareizajā virzienā,tad pilnīgi iespējams ka 13 gadīgs zēns nezaudēs interesi par elektroniku,bet ja savukārt sāksiet spēcīgi viņu nolikt,pieļauju ka nekas neizdosies.
Šis posts nebijA par to ,cik tagad labi,vai slikti,bet par to ka jūs abi ņēmāties jaunēklim palīdzēt izprast elektronikas pamatus,un bez palīdzības,sūtot lasīt grāmatas nezvai tas izdosies.neņemiet ļaunā,bet nu tā es domāju. :: 
Un ja godīgi grāmata "tranzistors tas ir vienkārši " ir tik stulbā un saputrotā stilā rakstīta,ka neiesaku viņu kā to labāko mācību literatūru trīspadsmit gados.

----------


## kaspich

shii nozare/tema NAV tiem, kam 'vaajsh raksturs', visi citi vainiigi, ka 'jaapamet'. nav iekshas - labaak i nesaakt. NEVIENAM nav vajadziigi puskoka leceeji.
kaapeec visi tagad iedomaajaas, ka pilsonim, kas shai jomai veltiijis 3 vakarus, salodeejis 10 lodeejumus, palielijies, buutu baigi jaamaaca, jaapieradina, jaaluudzaas, jaamudina, jaauzmundrina, jaaukleejas?

tieshi preteji. PN. ja atnaaks 10.reizi, parunaasim. shovakar pat - palieliijaas, ka esot ciiniitaajs, un.. sheeminju ta neizdomaaja..
ja cilveekam nav tik dziljas intereses, lai pats [pirmkaart] jau augtu [kas ietver gan apjeegshanu, gan attieksmi], tad - kaadaa sakariibaa lai vilktu? lai vinjsh pa to laiku futeni uzspeelee, lidmashiinas laizh, lai dara dajebko citu, ko sirds veelaas vairaak. 
nez kaapeec tie aizstavji [VISI - 100% sakritiba] pashi ir nejeegas shajaa jomaa + 'vaajiem raksturiem'? kas taa par solidaritaati? lohs loham draugs?

----------


## kaspich

> Jurkin,  mūsdienu mācību programma ir daudz sarežģītāka nekā pirms gadiem 20~50. grāmatu esmu lasījis, varētu pat teikt , ka ikdienā lasu.   protams matemātika, fizika arī Āfrikā ir viņa,BET mācīties ir palicis arvien grūtāk + skolotāji paliek tupāki,jo   nemāk iemācīt. es nespēju iedomāties tos vecākus,  kuriem nav Wiki un ir japiedalās  mājas darbos. asaules gals:. esmu neitrāls, bet doma man ir tāda, ka iemācīties var pakāpeniski, nevis galvu laužot ar nesaprotamām lietām. soli- pa solim...   es ceru, ka mēs saprotam viens otru.


 vot nee. ne pa 1gramu.
cilveeki ir palikushi slinkaaki. tizlaaki.
agraak bija vienkaarshi: suudiigi maaciijies, vuzaa netiki - 2g armijaa. negribi soljot? gribi maaciities.
agraak - pasniedzejs teica: jaaskrien, skreeja visi gjibdami. teica - reekjini, tupi 3h peec stundaam - tupeeja.
tagad - pasniedzejs LUUDZ, lai ieluukojaas graamataa, bet indigo paaudze draud ar vecaakiem. un draud pamatoti - buus vairaak suudziibu par beernu paarslogoshanu - skolotaaju izbanos.
tiem pashiem uzdevumiem, kam agraak par forumulu spikeriem draudeeja diskaabels eksaamenos - tagad driikst to izmantot. veel vairaak - graamatinjas uz galda saliktas. sak, - speejiet tik atrast vajadziigo lpp.

----------


## Jurkins

Par sistēmām varētu daudz diskutēt, bet tas lai nu paliek. Man nebija ne radio pulciņa, tikai žurnāls Junij tehņik, kur elektronikas bija pamaz, fizikas skolotājs gan bija riktīgs vecis, kurš oma likumu iemācīja konkrēti po poņaķijam  :: , bet par tranzistoru slēgumiem gan nezināja īsti neko (bija palicis lampu ērā). Simistor, manis dotais uzdevums absolūti nebija sarežģīts cilvēkam, kurš zina oma likumu un kuram tas interesē.
Ceru, ka Jensijs, lai arī zina pareizo atbildi, izpratīs, kā tie rezultāti ir dabūti.

----------


## JDat

Ja jau par skolas tēmu... Pārmaiņu periodā tiku... Pamatskolā vēl ļečīja. Ieļečīja arī. A vidusskolā. 


> Mans uzdevums nav iemācīt, mans uzdevums ir konsultēt. Rekur grāmata. Lasi.


  Pie tāfeles! Kam pieleca, tas atrisināja uzdevumu, kam nepieleca, tam nepieleca. Fizika, kīmija, tie izvēles priekšmeti. Visi čali paņēma fiziku. Dāmas, kurām pietrūka min priekšmetu skaita, paņēma ķīmiju. Jā, ķimiju videnē nemacījos. A vajadzēja. Tieties učene atnāk un pasaka: Izkonspektēt tēmu nr... Tālāk turpina dzer kafiju savā būcenī. Nu ko izlasi. Sajēdz labi. Nesajēdz slikti. Trīs tēmas. Kontroldarbs. Izmuļļā kaut kā. Tā pati učene bioloģiju māca. Tas pats. Saslimst učene, atnāk mācību pāzine (vienlaikus vecākā māsa). Atver grāmatu. Tēma tāda tāda. Pastāsta, pastāsta kaut ko no sevis klāt. Uzreiz interesanti, un sāc saprast. Kaut vai to pašu gēnu lietu. Klasika ko atceros. Tēma divās stundās. Pirmajā kaut ko paļečī defaultā učene. Hren s ņim. Otrajā stundā, atnāk zavuč. Pastāsta vienas stundas laikā divu stundu tēmu. Visa klase kā pirmdindnieki uzraksta kotroldarbu. 

Fizika? O jā. Viens učiks kaut ko rēķina pie tāfeles. Neviens neiebrauc. Tad nomainījās učiks, kurs paralēli mācīja lauskaimniecības tehnikumā fiziku. Uzreiz cita lieta. Visis skuķi 9. klasē oma likumu rēķināja ka prieks. Čaļi, tas pats par sevi. Videnē bija cits učiks... Nācās učiku iemācīt par pirmo kosmisko ātrumu.

Manā laikā spieda uz biznesa pamatiem un ētiku. Kas bija veselu gadu ētikā, neatceros. Kas bija matemātikā (trigonometrija etc), fizikā, astronomijā. Tas bija labi. Latviešu valoda un lietratūra> Nu sajājos ar komatiem specgadījumos. Gadās. Ne visi ir lingvisti. Domraksti. Jebanarium. 3. gadi baltas lapas domrakstos, izņemot, brīvās tēmas un vienu gadījumu. Saņēmos un izlasīju "Pēru Gintu". Vienīgais ko lasīju no obligātas tēmas. Buļļa kaka. Neko nesapratu kā vajag. Uzrakstīju ko domāju par to darbu. Ūčene teica ka lasījis neesmu. Obidna odnako. Da i tagad neatceros to sviestu. Man bija po, lasīju sci-fi.

Ak jā tas bija laikmentā pirms dotcom bubble. Win3.11, Win95, Win 98 arī redzēju. Informātika. Tur tikai vienam no klases aigāja excel kā nākas. Access? Arī tikai vienam cilvēkam. Labi ka informātikā nevarēja špikot, vismaz miers bija un varēju ķimerēties ar datoru ko man vajag. Un ja man būtu biznesa ķeriens, ta es varētu piepelnīties ar daļu no mājasdarbiem...  :: 

Tas viss tā. Beztēmas turpinājumam...

----------


## heinrx

> shii nozare/tema NAV tiem, kam 'vaajsh raksturs', visi citi vainiigi, ka 'jaapamet'. nav iekshas - labaak i nesaakt. NEVIENAM nav vajadziigi puskoka leceeji.
> kaapeec visi tagad iedomaajaas, ka pilsonim, kas shai jomai veltiijis 3 vakarus, salodeejis 10 lodeejumus, palielijies, buutu baigi jaamaaca, jaapieradina, jaaluudzaas, jaamudina, jaauzmundrina, jaaukleejas?
> 
> tieshi preteji. PN. ja atnaaks 10.reizi, parunaasim. shovakar pat - palieliijaas, ka esot ciiniitaajs, un.. sheeminju ta neizdomaaja..
> ja cilveekam nav tik dziljas intereses, lai pats [pirmkaart] jau augtu [kas ietver gan apjeegshanu, gan attieksmi], tad - kaadaa sakariibaa lai vilktu? lai vinjsh pa to laiku futeni uzspeelee, lidmashiinas laizh, lai dara dajebko citu, ko sirds veelaas vairaak. 
> nez kaapeec tie aizstavji [VISI - 100% sakritiba] pashi ir nejeegas shajaa jomaa + 'vaajiem raksturiem'? kas taa par solidaritaati? lohs loham draugs?


 Es tikai saku ka vienam pašam trīspadsmit gados ir grūti izprast tehnisko literatūru,bez kāda no zinošiem speciem nekas nesanāks,jenseja lielākā kļūda ir tā ka, ja viņš arī lasa tās grāmatiņas,viņam vajadzētu nesaprotamo jautāt te un kādam tas viņam arī jāizskaidro,nevis jākaunina.Jo nav jēgas turpināt lasīt grāmatu ,ja nesaproti kaut ko no iepriekš izlasītā.
Lohs ne lohs man poh.13 gados par to vel agri spriest,un tas arī nav manā kompetencē ::

----------


## Jurkins

Par sistēmām... ja kas, neticīgie var netā pameklēt pašu ārzemnieku viedokļus par izglītību - daudzi uzsver, ka tur izglītības sistēma tiek konkrēti čakarēta pēdējos gadu desmitus un rezultāti ir biedējoši, pirms tam arī tur ir bijis normāli. Un mūsējiem, protams, ir jāskrien pakaļ. 
Par Jensiju - tā arī neesmu sapratis, vai viņš oma likumu zina vai nē. Nu nebija neviena jautājuma par konkrēto uzdevumu.

----------


## ansius

vo par izglītību runājot, pirms desmit gadiem beidzu videni (precīzāk sakot Ogres pilsētas ģimnāziju, ar šo gadu tā ir valsts ģimnāzija), vairāku apstākļu dēļ tā arī augstskolā nevienā neiestājos, bija citas idejas un domas galvā. Videnē nodzīvojos pa ķīmijas olimpiādēm, t.sk. valsts atklātajā 3v., protams rajona vietas u.t.t. pēc videnes - absolūti neko ķīmijas jomā nedomāju. Te sanāca ar vienu beidzēju (no tās pašas skolas), kas uz mediķiem domā - attiecīgi ķīmijas eksi liek. Paskatījos 2011 gada - jopcik, un to sauc par centralizēto eksi, knapi videnes viela, pa 10 gadiem ir lietas, kas piemirstas, formulas, metodes, bet nu pamatjautājumi visi tik vienkārši - zemāk par C lai noliktu ja ķīmiju mācījies - nu stulbam jābūt. Sanāca arī satikt savu ķīmijas skolotāju (tiešām laba skolotāja, pie viņas nesekmīgs ir tikai sliņķis vai idiots) - ķīmijā tagad esot eseja jāraksta, @#$% par ko ķīmijā eseju rakstīt?

Ar to nepietiek, šajā gadā konsutēju trīs bakalauru darbos, fizika, medicīna un pedogoģija. Palīdzēju statistiku savākt, analizēt, fizikā pat koriģēju formulējumus. camon, ja es spēju ar vidējo saprast - tad ko tur māca - vispār apetīte studēt nogāja, nu i nafig. Elektronika man hobijs, patīk ķimerēties, nu ir savu kombīti uztaisīju, vadus lodēt māku, šo to elementāru salabot. Bet tas ir tikai brīvam laikam, hobijs, nepretendēju uz specialitāti tā teikt. Interesē kas cits - kinomatogrāfija, kur arī mācos, lasu n-tās grāmatas, rakstu scenārijus, filmēju, šobrīd montēju vasarā uzfilmētu mūzikas video un uzfilmētu koncerta ierakstu. Tur liekos iekšā, cenšos pa 100%, te atnāku savu daļu C vitamīna saņemt, un papļāpāt ar gudriem un "gudriem" cilvēkiem  :: 

Par ārzemju izglītību (rietumu) tur cita domāšana - tur ir ļoti specializēties vienā lietā, nevis visaptveroši kā šeit (pabeidz eksaktos videnē un ej uz jebkuru no nozarēm, ja neesi stulbs). Tur jau tev regulāri liek testus, darbus lai saprastu kas tev interesē / padodas un tad tur arī liek rakt dziļi. Bet njā, amīšiem pārsteigums, ka ja videnē ķimija bija ok līmenī -  trotils (trinitrotoluols) ir pa vienkāršo - tā starp citu ir videnes viela, vismaz bija, kad es mācījos, ne jau toluola nitrēšana, bet reakcijas veids, un kādi apstākļi vajadzīgi, lai reakcija notiktu tā, kā vēlies. Pārējais ir izrēķināms, sastāvdaļas var iegūt arī pats, tikai mazliet ir jāzina ko dari. un rokas nedrīkst augt no pakaļas - labākajā gadījumā nesanāks...  ::  mums tā videnes vieta, amerikā - valsts noslēpums.

----------


## guguce

Jaunākais ''atklājums'' Zviedrijas skolās saucās - disciplīna. 
Agrāk tas bija lamuvārds, bet tagad domā kā ieviest. 
Jo skolnieks nevarot būt vienā līmenī ar skolotāju  ::

----------


## habitbraker

> nu, diezgan paskarbi buus.
> Ube mainaas atkariibaa no Ic [izmainjas atkariiba gandriiz log];
> mainaas h21 [atkariba.. nelineaara];
> 
> te gan abas shiis lietas vairaak ir veerts saistiit ar THD, IMD. tb, uztvert kaa nelinearitaates produktus/iemeslu.
> katraa zinjaa, pie h21>100 [ar kaartu] tas Ube un h21 izmainjas [pie lielaakiem dUc] taisiis tieshi THD, jo pie pareizi izveleetiem atpakaljsaites R daliitaaju nominaaliem Ib ietekme buus neliela.


 Kautkaa neljaava guleet apzinja, ka nezinu to sprieguma pastiprinaajumu. Tad nu izdomaaju, ka nevar taa atstaat un ir jaiszhtuko:
Nonaacu pie shaadas ekvivalentaas sheemas maziem signaaliem:
Izejas straavu kontrolee vbe

Pienjeemu, ka Rload>>Rc, Kaa arii tikai viens signaala(IN R piemeram) avots, vienkaarshiibai.
Apziimeejumu skaidrojums:
Rth,Vth ir aizstaajeeji R5 un R2 (Tevenina teor.), lai vienkaarshotu analiizi. Attiecīgi:

Rth=R1||R5
Vth=Vin*R5/(R5+R1)

Kondensatorus pienjeemu kaa iisos:

Rf=R4||VR1

Rin ir pretestiiba skatoties baazee(Ic~Ie):
Rin=beta*Ic/Vt, Vt=termaalais spriegums 25mV pie 25 oC

gm=vadiitspeeja:

gm=Ic/Vt

Straavas avota straava -  gm*vbe

Peec kirhofa straavu likuumiem vienaadojumi no input puses:
(Uth-vbe)/Rth=vbe/Rin+(vbe-Vout)/Rf

Un no izejas puses:
Vout/Rc+gm*vbe+(Vout-vbe)/Rf=0

Atrisinot sisteemu un izsakot Vout/Vin, jeb Au:


 ::   :: 

Lai paarbaidiitu formulu, izmantoju LTSpice,
Izmantoju trani ar beta=200, Sheemas Ic=(12-7,7)/R3-70uA~1,2mA
Izreekjinaaju visus nezinaaamos, iemetu forumulaa -sanaaca Au=2!!, Pie VR1=100k. (un LTSpice 100% piekriit!) *Taatad Au var reguleet TIKAI no 0-2x.* Un tas ir pie Rload=bezgaliiba un Signaala avota Rout=0! Un veel atkariiba no betas, Vt......  ::

----------


## nezinīc

Nu TAS ir pis*ec  ::

----------


## mcgh

Palasījos pabrīnijos. Kaspich ja jau netā (pēc Tevis teiktā wikipedia utt) viss ir nepareizi kādēļ nepacenties iebakstīt pareizo atbildi, bet truli dzen lai lasa grāmatas, pats labi saproti ka sausa teorija ne pie kā laba nenoved. vispār ieteiktu iesācējiem izveidot sadaļu kur būtu apraksts par pamatiem un pēc tam konkrēti uzdevumi, saadam "i-pulcinjam" domaaju buutu daudzi biedri, un pamazaam atkristu tie kuriem nav intereses, + tiem kuri tieshaam veeletos apguut kaa papildus ieteiktu izlasiit to un to. nevis lasi un nedris, ja nesaproti esi lohs. pats labpraat no nulles apguutu, jo savaa laikaa maciibas man nebija pirmajaa vietaa. tas pats buutu ja piemeeram kaspich pajautaatu kaadu vnk lietu datorios piem ieksh AD - kaa piemapot neshaareetus folderus utt., un es blautu ka taa lai macaas buuveet fon Neimanja mashiinu un tad lien talaak.  bet nu palasoties vecie buki mani tuuliit nobadiis.  ::  tas vinjiem ir par gruutu/zem goda. labaak tukshi dirst kaa bija, kad bija vecie laiki  ::

----------


## Walk The Line ™

Kaut kas, ko Jūs te mēģinat "nesaprotamā valodā" ieskaidrot jeb izveidot ..

Tranzistors, op-amps un [ kind of ] low-pass filtrs, lai LEDi degtos iekšā tikai uz umc, umc, umc ( t.i., nereaģē uz augšām ).








Ne tā labākā kvalitāte, jo filmēts ar smārta kameru, bet būtība no tā nemainās.

----------


## liene

tātad pareizi ir taisīt nevis LED mūzikas ritmā, bet LED umc umc umc ritmā?

----------


## Walk The Line ™

> tātad pareizi ir taisīt nevis LED mūzikas ritmā, bet LED umc umc umc ritmā?


 Pareizi, vai nepareizi, bet pielikt papildus low/high-pass filtru un LED "moduli" nav nekādu problēmu, tāpat kā palaist atsevišķi Left, Right un Center - galvenais ir bāze uz kuras to visu kabināt.

----------


## kaspich

nu, tad jau veel -pielikt ALC , monovibratorus arii, lai taa miroshana nemainaas no in level..

----------


## Walk The Line ™

> nu, tad jau veel -pielikt ALC , monovibratorus arii, lai taa miroshana nemainaas no in level..


 Ja vien es saprastu [ idejiski ] par ko tu runā ..  ::   ::

----------


## tornislv

Automatic Level Control  + monovibrators, kas uz _tumc_ fronti apkrīt otrādi vai uzģenerē palaišanas impulsu, tipa, diskretizē LED draivera vadību, atsienot no viltus nostrādāšanas (vai nenostrādāšanas) atkarībā no _tumc_ līmeņa. Nu kaut kā tā.

----------


## Walk The Line ™

> Automatic Level Control  + monovibrators, kas uz _tumc_ fronti apkrīt otrādi vai uzģenerē palaišanas impulsu, tipa, diskretizē LED draivera vadību, atsienot no viltus nostrādāšanas (vai nenostrādāšanas) atkarībā no _tumc_ līmeņa. Nu kaut kā tā.


 Paldies, bet tapat neko no ta visa nesapratu ( pienemu, ka izmantoto terminu un kodoliga skaidrojuma del )  :: 
_
** Linux ( Ubuntu ) negrib atpazit manu tastaturas modeli, tadel bez garumzimem._

----------


## kaspich

nu, bet, taa vietaa, lai pazinjotu , ka neko nerubii, buutu ieglubinaajies teemaa.
Tornja postaa paris tehniskis termini, kuri [noteikti] labi aprakstiiti pat wiki [kas nebuut nav oficiaals/autoritatiivs] avots. 
jeb, jaunaas paudzes stulaa: vajadzees likt linkus uz wiki, un, kad tas neliidzees, saakt skaidrojumu 44 lpp garumaa?  ::

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

sveiki! 


labi tagad sāku lasīt savus postus pirms apmēram pus gada un, ja godīgi saka man sāk palikt kauns! 


man tiešām būtu ļoti jāatvainojas Kaspicham un tornim, kas kaut ko centās man iemācīt, bet es to neņēmu vērā! 

Droši vien rīt vai tagad vakarā  uztaisīšu pirmo bloku un pačekošu ko viņš tur dara.  Tagad ar detaļām nav problēmu jo regulāri braucu uz Rīgu!

----------


## Tominsh331

Labi, ka neesi vēl ar roku atmetis šim pasākumam  :: 
Tagad jau tev mazliet zināšanas uzkrātas, varēsi kalnus gāzt jeb salikt šito  ::

----------


## tornislv

Tad jau mūsu lamāšanās ir bijusi efektīva pedagoģiskā metode  :: 
Ja ko vajag prasi, moš pat Kaspich pieslēgsies  ::

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

::  


jā jā, sapratu, ka iesāktais jāpabeidez  ::  


un jau tagad uz maizes plaksnes(bredboard) taisu tagad pamainīšu parametrus un sapratīšu ko kas maina!  ::  


principā pocis ir priekš skaļuma tranzistors pastiprina signālu r4 lai uz bāzes nebūtu lielāks spriegums nekā uz kolektora! lai nebūtu pšss un jāmaina tranzistors! par parējām detaļām vēl štukoju! pieļauju ka r3 ko ierobežo  no barošanas bloks man PC baroklis!  ::

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

> Tad jau mūsu lamāšanās ir bijusi efektīva pedagoģiskā metode 
> Ja ko vajag prasi, moš pat Kaspich pieslēgsies


 visam ir jēga vnkt laikam tas vecums ka  neļauju sevi mācīt  ::

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

ok kondiķi filtrē skaņu  c2 pamainiju ieliku gan 0.22 gan 220 jo lielāks kondiķis jo mazāks bass par otru neesmu vēl tik pārliecināts, pa cik jau ir vakars skaļ\i nevaru griezt un atšķirības ar grūti saklausīt! Nu skaidrs ir tas, ka bez C1 skaļumu regulēt nevar!

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

ok tiko izpīpēju ko dara r3 viņš dot + uz izeju, pat tad, kad tranis ir ciet, savādāk būtu tur tikai GND 

un pocis kopā ar  c1 nosaka past. kofu šinī blokā

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

šorīt padomāju par rezistoriem un sapratu to, ka par r4 laikam esmu nepareizi pateicis! 

r4 un r5 kopā nodrošina to, lai pat tad gan ieejā nav signāla uz out tiktu padoti 8v  no barošanas vismaz pēc maniem mērījumiem 8v, jo man nav 3.3 bet 3.8 komi! un attiecīgi pieslēdzot ieejai kko spriegums varētu kristies uz leju vai celties uz augšu! nu vai kkā tā!

un es te atradu vienu rakstu iekš google http://omega.rtu.lv/etp/Elektronika book9.pdf un sāku lasīt un laikam to padarīšanu, kas sastāv no poča un c1, sauc par atgriezenisko saiti, un viņa daļu no izejas sprieguma  pievada atpakaļ ieejai.

un vispār tas rakst diezgan interesant ir par pastiprinātāju kā tādu katra posmā aprakstīts arī par tranzisturu dažādiem slēgumiem!

pirmītās par c2 2biju iebraucis auz;as, klausieties  pa  vakaru! viņs ir domāts lai ieejā nenonāktu līdzspriegums, kas visu laiku ir uz bāzes! ja šo kondiķi noņemtu caur r4 līdzspriegums nonāktu ieejā un tas varētu radīt problēmas! principā šis kondiķis laiž cauri tikai maiņspriegumu, proti skaņu! 

p.s gaidu no Torņa apstiprinājumu vai pavedienu par galīgām auzām!  ::

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

aa viens jautājums! 

vai tad izejā arī nevajag tādu pašu atdalošo kondensatoru kā c2 ieejā?

----------


## tornislv

pēdējais jau bija labāk, C sauc par galvanisko atsaisti. Mūs interesē, lai maiņstrāva skrien cauri. Tranzistors pastiprina strāvu, bet - tā kā tranzistora uzbūve ļauj strāvai plūst tikai vienā virzienā, tad maiņtrāvas darbības ir izveicamas, nodrošinot, lai tranzistora līdzstrāvas režīmi karājas "pa vidu" starp galīgi vaļā (Ic = max) un galīgi ciet (Ic = 0). Tad nu, ieejas maiņspriegumam summējoties ar līdzstrāvas nobīdi uz bāzes, tranzistors veras ciet vai vēl vairāk vaļā (mainōties bāzes strāvai) un arī izejā dabonam maiņspriegumu.

Un jā, izejā C arī būtu vajadzīgs, bet nākošajos blokos C būs ieejās, tāpēc dubulti nav likts. Padomā, kāpēc neiztikt ar vienu C izejā, bet nākošajos blokos katram vajag C ieejā?

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

ok! abi augšējie un kreisais apakšā ir filturu bloki un pēdējais ir Led vadības bloks. pareizi esmu sapratis? un tagad jāsāk štukot šitie!

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

un vsp baigi grūti saprast kondiķu apzīmējumus! pirmajā shēmā pirmie divi kondiķi ir laikam 15n rakstīts vao tad visp tāds nomināls ir esmu redzējis tikai 1.5nf un vsp izskatājs ka būs jālaiž atkal uz rīgu vnk nav mazāku kondiķu nominālu par 0.22uf  ::  vislabākais tas, ka Vakar biju Rigā, bet no Argusa neko nevajadzēja!  ::

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

> pēdējais jau bija labāk, C sauc par galvanisko atsaisti. Mūs interesē, lai maiņstrāva skrien cauri. Tranzistors pastiprina strāvu, bet - tā kā tranzistora uzbūve ļauj strāvai plūst tikai vienā virzienā, tad maiņtrāvas darbības ir izveicamas, nodrošinot, lai tranzistora līdzstrāvas režīmi karājas "pa vidu" starp galīgi vaļā (Ic = max) un galīgi ciet (Ic = 0). Tad nu, ieejas maiņspriegumam summējoties ar līdzstrāvas nobīdi uz bāzes, tranzistors veras ciet vai vēl vairāk vaļā (mainōties bāzes strāvai) un arī izejā dabonam maiņspriegumu.
> 
> Un jā, izejā C arī būtu vajadzīgs, bet nākošajos blokos C būs ieejās, tāpēc dubulti nav likts. Padomā, kāpēc neiztikt ar vienu C izejā, bet nākošajos blokos katram vajag C ieejā?
>  3598


 pa tiem kondiķiem laikam ir tā, ka katram filtru blokam ir vajadzīgs savādāks nomināls, tāpēc 1. blokam būtu jāliek pa vienam no katra nomināla + salikot kopā uz kolektora, bet pie mīnusiem attiecīgos blokus nu vismaz tāda ir mana ideja!

----------


## tornislv

nF = nanoFaradi, pa vidu starp piko un mikrofaradiem 15nF = 15 000 pf 
par C nav pareizi ižstukots, šajā shēmā tālāk ir 3 dažādi, bet ja nu būtu vienādi? ok, uzvedinošs jautājums - vai uz bāzes tranzistoram ir 0 un kas notiek, ja 3 bāzes pa taisno saliek kopā?

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

nu ad būs vēl jāpadomā! par tām bāzēm īsti nezinu būs jāpameklē netā par to! 

jā kondensatorus tikko sameklēju! varēšu arī kārtīgi iepirkties Argusā jo no transformators.lv dabūju 20 latu dāvanu karti par mēneša labāko rakstu!  ::

----------


## Ar4

Apsveicu, Andri, tikai nākošreiz neposto, ka Argus tirgo krutku, un pēctam nelūdz visiem lai par Tevi balso  ::

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

ok! nākošreiz tā darīšu! lai gan pa krutku neatceros!  ::  

viens jautājums kā atdalošo kondensatoru var lietot arī keramisko kondiķi, vai tikai elektrolītiskos!?

aa un pa tiem filtru blokiem pirmo pašlaik kožu un sapratu to ka sākumā tur ir 2 virknēs slēgti high pass RC filtri kuriem robeža ir 707 hz nu vismaz pēc šīs formulas fcutoff=1/(2*pi*R*Cfardos) tagad tik jāizpēta kas notiek ja 2 šādus filtrus saslēdz virknē! tranis dara to pašu darbu ko iepriekšējā blokā pastiprina spriegumu! 100k rezistors arī dara to pāsu, poroti nodrošina, ka tranis ir papusei vaļā lai spriegums vrētu kāpt  gan uz augšu, gan uz leju!  ::  nu pagaidām tik daudz ir izdomāts vēl jānoskadro iepriekš minētās lietas un kam ir tas rezistors starp emiteru un gnd!

----------


## Isegrim

Elektrolītkondensatorus pielieto tāpēc, ka tiem piemīt liela kapacitāte mazos gabarītos. Tiem noteikti nepieciešams polarizējošais līdzspriegums (lielāks par mainīgo komponenti) un jāieslēdz pareizā polaritātē. Ja polarizācijas nav, vai tā ir niecīga, jālieto nepolārie kondiķi. Der arī keramiskie, ja ar mazu kapacitāti pietiek.

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

sk. paldies! 

kur vsp palicis Kaspich? paskatījos profilā jau vairāk nekā mēnesi nav manīts!?!?

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

ahāa atradu par tiem filtriem angliski šo filtru sauc par second order high pass pasive RC filter!  ::  un formula ir savādāka, bet rezultāts tā pat ir 707 herci, bet starpība ir slope(nezinu kā latviski, jo visu info meklēju angļu mēlē) cipa nevis tā kā parasti, bet gan -40dB/decade slope laikam ir frekvences kritums vai slīpums vai kka taa, jo tyieši šo vārdu tulkojot sanāk slīpums!

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

nu rekur atradu attlēlu  



tikai šitais attēls ir low pass nu bet high pass formula ir tieīs tāsda paša un attēls ir šī attēla spoguļattēls

tagad atliek tikai pēdējais, proti rezistors starp emiteru un GND

----------


## habitbraker

Meklee shajaa virzienaa - kas notiks, ja slogos tos filtrus, un kaada ir taa sleeguma(skatoties baazee) ieejas pretestiiba  ::

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

ok laikam atradu tā gadījuma nav negatīvā atgriezeniskā saite? itkā tur vēl būtu jāsledz klāt paralēli kondiķis, bet  to nepieliekot iegūst tikai mazāku past. kofu  bet frekvenču caurlaides josla platāka un signālu kropļujumu mazāk! un manuprāt as mums arī ir vajadzīgs! 

ok Torni saki, vai varu ķerties tālāk nākošajam filtram vai ari šitajā kkur ir nepareizs skaidrojums?

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

es laikam pasūtīšu uz māja'm deraļas a kādas diodes tur pēdējam blokam vajag ja vari iemet linku uz argusu! un gaisamas diodes cik vajag?

----------


## tornislv

diodes - jebkuras mazjaudas silīcija. Gaismas diožu skaits būs atkarīgs no barošanas sprieguma, krituma uz katras diodes un tranzistora, attiecīgi arī tas 330R rezistors var manīt savu vērtību.

PS Man atvaļinājums, ne pārāk sekoju forumam, esmu pa pusei ārzemēs, pa pusei pludmalē  ::

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

sk.  nu barošanas spriegums 12 v pc baroklis! tranzistors arī droši vien būs klasiskais BC547 kas mna krājumos ir un tā pēdējā shēma apaksā laajā būs 3 gab  ja ?


rekur es iemtu LTspice šito filtru!

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

Torni, tas pa pirmo filtru bija ok? es vēl neesmu izdomājis pa tām 3 bāzēm, jo biju jau līdz ausīm iebraucis tajos high pass filtros!

----------


## tornislv

nu tak uz 3 bāzēm līdzstrāvas režīms, atdalīšana galvaniski ar C notiek. Rullē vien tālāk, progress ir  ::

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

ok ķeros klāt nākošajam, parīt vai aizparīt būs detaļas no Argusa  ::  varēšu uz maketenes šitos saspraust!

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

viens jautājums kapeec mums vajag -40db/decade kapēc nepie tiek ar tiem pašiem -20dB?

un augšējā shēma pa labi=
pirmais rezistors , kas tuvāk ieejai, un blakus tur pat kondiķis ir low pass filtrs, kuram Fc=338Hz 
tad laikam ir tas atdalosais kondensators!  un tad ir tranzistors ar visām savām fignām 15k rezistors atkal kopā ar 100k rezistoru dara savu darbu!  ::  laikam, ka 47n kondiķies iet pie atgriezeniskās saites, kopā ar 100k  3k3 rezistors to pašu dara un 170 vai drīzāk 470 (nevar saprast) ir negatīvā atgriezeniskā saite.  Un tanzistors dava savu grūto darbu pasiprina spriegumu!  prasītos pēc vēlviena atdaosā kondensatopra izejā, bt kā redzam nākošajam blokam tas jau ir ieejā! 

un sākumā esošajam filtram slove ir -20dB 

es teiktu tā šitais ir priekš apakšējās joslas 
tā ipriekšējā priekš augšām un tad paliek pēdēja, kas ir priekš vidiem, Ps neesmu vēl tai izrēķinājis!

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

tam pēdējam blokam, kur tas rezistors un kondiķis un uz gaušu zīmēti, pie ieejas. Viņi ir slēgti pie Gnd? nevar ';isti saprast, ja pie gnd tad labi, jo saprotu, ko viņi tur dara, tagad cenšos domāt kāda velna pēc tur ir tās parastās diodes un nodarbinu ltspice D:

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

1. filtrs augšām 2. apakšām un 3. vidsiem, nelaiž cauri augstākas frekvences un zemākas frekvences! esmu visu sataisījis, tagad pa to pēdējo bloku, nav ne jausmas!, 1 diode laikam ir sava tipa atgriezeniskā.

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

Cawina visiem! 
īpašs sveiciens Torni un Kaspicham, ja šis te vēl apgrozās! 


Nu jau kādu laiku mana gaismas mūzika godam kalpo! Esmu mazliet pamainījis shēmas vērtības potecianometriem, jo man tā prasījās, bet nu lūk kas man biegās sanāca (šet ir pēc ordžinal shēmas)! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ap4-QjboJMA&feature=plcp

NU, bet tad kādēļ esmu atgriezies šajā sadaļā? Gribas kaut ko uztaisīt! Iesakāt kaut ko, tas pat varētu būt līdzīgā formā, kā es taisīju, tikai ja u mazliet sarežģitāk un ar laika limitiem un kkā tā!

Ko Tu Torni saki?  Tiešām, tagad jau kādu mēnesi vai pat vairāk neesmu Lodāmuru kustinājis, gribētos kau ko uzmeistarot! 

P.S varu rakstīt arī uz e-pastu Andris.Jenerts@gmail.com 


ar cieņu Andris (Jensijs)!

----------


## Tārps

Tas viss jau ir labi, tikai es jau tāda principa aparātus taisīju 25 gadus atpakaļ. Vislabāk strādāja tieši latviešu mūzikas gabali, jo tiem tas fona piesātinājums mazāks, nekā ārzemniekiem bija. 
  Jā , bet runa nav par to. Es ar gaismas mūziku saprotu šo gaismu jaukšanos, jaunu toņu rašanos un pārveidošanos, bet ne tikai atsevišķu lampiņu (diožu ) mirgošanu. Nu, līdzīgi kā uz lielās skatuves, kur paši prožektori nav redzami, bet redzama tikai to izgaismotā virsma. Tad arī notiek to krāsu un nokrāsu maiņa. Varētu teikt, kapēc to visu nedarīt ar tiem pašiem prožektoriem? Tiem inerce ir par lielu. Atrast ātrdarbīgus gaismas avotus ar pietiekami spilgtu un tīras gaismas toni ir diezgan grūti.

----------


## ansius

> Varētu teikt, kapēc to visu nedarīt ar tiem pašiem prožektoriem? Tiem inerce ir par lielu. Atrast ātrdarbīgus gaismas avotus ar pietiekami spilgtu un tīras gaismas toni ir diezgan grūti.


 nopietni? zini - tas ir tā kā uzbrauciens veselai industrijai. Un nav tik traki ar parastajiem PAR prožektoriem ja lieto preheat, a ja vajag cilvēkus stresā iedzīt - ir LED, un tie ietiekami spoži. + inteliģentie gaismekļi ar shutter / iris funkcijām. tak kaut vai sāc ar diskomania.lv lapas apmeklējumu, un skaties ierīces kuras vada caur DMX.

----------


## Tārps

Es nerunāju par diskoteku "apdullinošajām" mirdzierīcēm. Es runāju par mūzikas un gaismas mijiedarbību, kas pārvēršas īstā mākslā un rada noskaņu.
 Jā, mazos mērogos to var panākt ar kristālos montētām mazjaudas gaismas ierīcēm, bet jau dzīvokļa sienas izgaismošana rada problēmas. Kur nu vēl āra apstākļos. Protams, to dara, un vispateicīgākā vide ir ūdens strūklakas un kritumi, bet tomēr tas viss pagaidām ir aiz matiem pievilkts, lai ietu kopā ar patiesi skaistu mūziku.

----------


## ddff

Laikam tik skaista muuzika veel nav uzrakstiita. Esmu apmekleejis leerumu koncertu, kur skaista muuzika ljoti labi mijiedarbojas ar klasiskajiem prozhektoriem.

ddff

----------


## Delfins

.. kurus vada cilvēks vai uzrakstīts skripts, nevis plika elektronika. 
šitā jau ir klasika - https://www.google.lv/#q=christmas+l...e=lnms&tbm=vid

----------

